# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Jeux Vidéo] E3 : Left 4 Dead 2, deux fois plus profond

## El Gringo

Je n’osais pas croire la rumeur tellement ça me semblait abusé, et pourtant ils ont osé : Valve sortira bien une suite à Left 4 Dead le 17 novembre prochain, soit tout juste un an après le premier jet. Pour nous convaincre de l’acheter on nous promet des nouveaux survivants, zombies, accessoires et surtout des armes inédites. Prenant exemple sur le très bon Killing Floor, Left 4 Dead 2 insiste sur le corps à corps grâce à l’introduction d’une tronçonneuse, une hache, une batte de baseball, une poêle à frire et d’autres armes encore non précisées.
 Avec le « Game Director 2.0 », on nous explique également que le « gameplay dynamique passe au niveau supérieur en donnant la possibilité au Director de modifier les effets météo, les objets du décor et les trajets ». Woua, changer la météo, c’est du bon boulot les gars comptez à nouveau sur mes 45€ … Ouais je suis énervé, parce que Left 4 Dead est terriblement sympa mais j’ai l’impression de m’être fait pigeonner depuis le début : précommande plus chère qu’une autre offre révélée à la sortie du jeu, cinq mois pour sortir une extension très légère alors que le titre souffre sérieusement d’un manque de diversité, un SDK éternellement retardé et finalement sans grand intérêt alors que les modeurs sont prêts à s’investir depuis toujours… Tout ça pour corriger les défauts dans une suite que l’on devrait fort logiquement payer plein pot. On est loin de la qualité de service offerte sur Team Fortress 2, et je pense que je me contenterai de protéger les arrières de Zoey (quand j’aurai enfin décroché de Killing Floor).

 T’inquiètes Francis, tu sais que c’est toi mon vrai préféré.



Voir la news (1 image, 0 vidéo )

----------


## eMKa

"Arrière de *Z*oey"  ::P:

----------


## Raphyo

C'est du foutage de gueule pur et dur.

----------


## edenwars

Qu'ils arrêtent de se foutre de nous,et qu'ils finissent de compléter left4dead,qui est excellent,et qui sera encore meilleur avec le temps.....Fric,quand tu nous tiens......On devrait boycotter ce jeu!!!!!!! ::(: 

Valve je le dis haut et fort   VA TE FAIRE FOUTRE

----------


## Eld

Bon bah voilà ! On fait le plein de confiance avec TF2 et derrière on enfile les jours :D

----------


## El Gringo

> "Arrière de *Z*oey"


C'est bien ce que je disais...  ::siffle:: 
Bon ok c'est un lapsus, mais il est cool Joey aussi.

----------


## foupoudav

En tout cas y zaurons pas mes sous

----------


## Nelfe

Moi je m'en branle je serais pas et le peu de temps libre que j'aurais, ça sera pas trop pour jouer, donc mon compte en banque sera préservé de cette... Chose.

----------


## Anonyme871

Gringo elle est pourrie ta blague  ::(:

----------


## eMKa

> C'est bien ce que je disais... 
> Bon ok c'est un lapsus, mais il est cool Joey aussi.


Je trouve aussi, comme Funzy  :B):

----------


## Rom1

En fait L4D à été repris par les mecs qui ont fait Fallout 3 ?  ::ninja::

----------


## NeoOoeN

> C'est du foutage de gueule pur et dur.


Je pense aussi comme toi.

J'ai toujours pas l'impression d'avoir rentabilisé l'argent que j'ai dépensé sur ce jeu.

----------


## Stefbka

Et après ça on osera prétendre que le vilain piratage tue le jeu PC ...

----------


## M0zArT

Ou comment rebadger un DLC payant en jeu à 45€...

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

> T’inquiètes Francis, tu sais que c’est toi mon vrai préféré.


_Cuir, cuir, cuir moustache! Cuir, cuir, cuir moustache!_

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Je me sens sale.  :Emo:

----------


## SuperBacalhau

Cette fois z'auront pas mon blé. Leur jeu est mortel mais j'y ai joué que 2/3 mois avant de me lasser. J'attendais autre chose d'eux... Genre un jeu fini sans avoir à raquer 45 balles d'euros.

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

Ben moi qui hésitait à prendre l4d, vu qu'il ramerait certainement à mort sur mes mules de PC, ben, là, je reprends du Killing Floor  ::P:

----------


## Brainkite

C sure que noralement j'aurrai crié à l'arnaque piege à con.

Mais quand il s'agis de L4D, JE SUIS UN CON

NEEEEEEED!!!!


Fot assumer ce qu'on est les gras
Keep it REAL broda!

----------


## J2R2MY

Même jeu, différents skin avec quelque maps en plus, le tout pour 50 euros...

Regardez les video de gameplay, c'est la exactement pareil...

----------


## gnouman

Pas mieux dégouté!  ::|: 

J'ai l'impression qu'ils vont vendre le gros patch qu'on attend tous depuis un moment et rien de plus.  :Gerbe: 

Dommage sur ce coup là Valve c'est grave planté.

----------


## Bender_rodriguez

Alors du coup ce sera une vaste supercherie de publier le SDK alors que les moddeurs auront un compte a rebours ds la tete. 

Supayr le respect de la communauté

----------


## golwin

D'un autre coté, fallait pas s'attendre à quelque chose de différent avec le "nouveau" steam. TF2 reste un produit d'appel...

----------


## Guest14712

Mais qu'est-ce que ?... Oh mais ça va pas non ?... Aïe !... Hey !... Mais enfin... Aouch !... Valve !... Non !... Je... Ouille !... Pas dans les fesses !

----------


## Errata

> Je me sens sale.


Pas mieux, je vais prendre une douche et noyé ma déception dans autre chose ...

----------


## glanumf

Je viens juste de remarquer le petit sachet de gravillon fourni avec le 1er!
45€ pour avoir beta testé le jeu, ca fait mal! 

Je sais pas vous, mais il y a comme un air de boycott qui traine...

----------


## Stefbka

> Je viens juste de remarquer le petit sachet de gravillon fourni avec le 1er!
> 45€ pour avoir beta testé le jeu, ca fait mal! 
> 
> Je sais pas vous, mais il y a comme un air de boycott qui traine...


Alors la je demande à voir ...

----------


## Daeren

Je croyais vraiment que les rumeurs étaient bidons, préfigurant une annonce de DLC... Même pas un an après la sortie d'un best seller, ça me paraît complètement foireux comme plan marketting là, alors qu'ils pourraient encore vendre via des offres promotionnelles et un suivi à la TF2  ::O:  

Surtout qu'avant sa sortie, ils parlaient d'éventuels films à la "meet the" et de campagnes supplémentaires, non ? (maintenant j'ai des doutes entre "ce qu'ils ont dit" et "ce qu'on a imaginé en achetant le jeu les yeux fermés").

Aller, c'est une annonce de Gabe "les jeux devraient être des services avec un suivi gratuit pour inciter à acheter plutôt que pirater" Newell, c'est pas possible que Valve se tire une balle dans le pied comme ça... Vous verrez au final on aura droit à un super DLC gratuit et tout le foin que cette histoire va générer d'ici là, ce sera pour faire un pied de nez aux autres studios qui nous sortent des suites à 50€ tous les ans...

Ou pas.  ::sad::

----------


## Steack

Je me sens violer; On nous avait promis des nouveaux zomzom, campagnes, perso,... Bref un vrai suivi. 
"Ouais vous verrez, comme pour TF2, vous en aurez pour votre pognon"
Résultat on paye le jeu plus chére car on nous vend un investissement, et finalement, aprés 1 ans on découvre un gros God dans notre cul qui a poussé lentement mais surement.
Je suis Uberdeçue par Valve ;'(

----------


## touriste

Http://pc.ign.com/dor/objects/143522...rt_052809.html

On dirait un melange de tf2 et l4d =_=

----------


## sciopath

Limite on sait déjà comment ça va se terminer : comme d'hab' une bande de grincheux va créer un groupe steam de protestation, comme d'hab' je m'y inscrirai, valve fera la sourde oreille, ces idiots de joueurs X360 achèteront le jeu les yeux fermés comme ils achètent une nouvelle itération d'un EA, ainsi que L4D2010, L4DUnderground, etc.

----------


## Rom1

> Limite on sait déjà comment ça va se terminer : *comme d'hab' une bande de grincheux va créer un groupe steam de protestation*, comme d'hab' je m'y inscrirai, valve fera la sourde oreille, ces idiots de joueurs X360 achèteront le jeu les yeux fermés comme ils achètent une nouvelle itération d'un EA, ainsi que L4D2010, L4DUnderground, etc.


*http://steamcommunity.com/groups/L4D2boycott 


*

----------


## Ashraam

J'ai honte, je m'excuse d'avance, mais ces vidéos de l'E3 collaient tellement bien au titre du thread que je me suis laissé tenter ^^

----------


## Stefbka

En plus dans le fond on es pas les seuls à se faire ent**er la presse aussi, parce que si mes souvenir sont bon il a été vendu certes pour le contenu lors de sa sortie mais aussi pour son potentiel. Je dis pas ça pour jeter la pierre hein, juste parce que Valve c'est bien foutu de la gueule de tout le monde.

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

> C sure que noralement j'aurrai crié à l'arnaque piege à con.
> 
> Mais quand il s'agis de L4D, JE SUIS UN CON
> 
> NEEEEEEED!!!!
> 
> 
> Fot assumer ce qu'on est les gras


"on" ? 
Qui êtes-vous ?   :tired:

----------


## Guest14712

Attendez, une nouvelle offre est apparue sur Steam.



Ah oui d'accord, je comprends mieux.

----------


## Sylvin

Et voila! C'est la première fois que je suis dégoutté de voir arriver la suite d'un jeux que j'adore... Thanks to valve pour tant d'émotion! En espérant un ratage en bonne et due forme, ça leur fera les pieds. Le sdk c plus la peine messieurs mais de la vaseline on serait pas contre du coup...

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

> Attendez, une nouvelle offre est apparue sur Steam.
> 
> http://i40.tinypic.com/qybnza.png
> 
> Ah oui d'accord, je comprends mieux.



Hahahaha  :^_^:

----------


## gnouman

Georges avait raison : monde de merde.  :Emo:

----------


## Momock

> C'est la première fois que je suis dégoutté de voir arriver la suite d'un jeux que j'adore...


Sérieux? T'étais vierge? Ouah!

----------


## Chipatama

CAY UN SCANDALE !  :Emo:

----------


## Arcanum-XIII

Vivement le costume de Zoey à 5€, la carte supp à 15€, la vaseline à 50€ (frais de port, ça passe pas en digital).

----------


## Flappie

A tous ceux qui pleurent sur les défauts du premier L4D : tout le monde a pu le tester gratuitement à sa sortie, moi j'ai décidé de ne pas l'acheter parce que je me doutais que le jeu serait rapidement répétitif (en fait j'attendais les maps des moddeurs mais sans SDK c'est pas évident...). Vous êtes des Valve whores, assumez quoi !  :;): 

Sinon pour ce qui est du second opus : attendez de voir, si les gens de chez Valve ne sont pas trop bêtes, ils vendront aux propriétaires du premier jeu le second épisode moins cher (genre 15 euros, ça serait sympa), je pense que Steam permet ce genre de fantaisie. Si ça vous plait comme idée, faites une pétition en ce sens.

----------


## gnouman

> Sérieux? T'étais vierge? Ouah!


Je crois que là c'est plus du viol qu'un réel rapport consentie.  ::sad::

----------


## D-Reaper

Moi j'aime bien comme je l'ai dis chez nofrag, je vous trouve pessimiste, je veux voir ce que fait valve en vrai. On jujera une fois le jeux sorti

----------


## Nilsou

Puis dans un mois nous aurons droit a TF3, avec une classe en plus et deux nouvelles armes, ainsi que 35 nouvelles cartes arena...

Puis une mise a jour après on se rendra compte que TF2 sera devenu très étrangement totalement instable et injouable.

Alors on nous jurera que c'était comme ça depuis toujours et que c'est pour ça qu'on doit dépenser 45 roro pour la suite, qui, elle est beaucoup mieux!

Scenario catastrophe.. Mais j'essaie de me metre a la place des joueurs de L4D ...

Perso, je prefere TF2 et je me pose la question : pourquoi les devs font ça pour un jeu et pas pour un autres?

-Equipe de devellopement differente?

-L'un des jeux rapporte plus que l'autre?

-Si c'est TF2 : on fait plaisir au joueurs en assurant un service maximal pour "l'image de marque"

-Si c'est L4D : on essaye de ramasser un maximum de sous ?

-Ou alors serais-ce que les devs de Valve ne considere pas ce jeux comme leur "super jeux de la mort qui tue" et donc qu'il deviens un peu leur pompe a fric attitré puisqu'ils s'en foutent?

----------


## Yka04

Bon, ok, on se fait enfler mais en plus je ne suis même pas sûr que ce sera mieux. Vous avez vu le style graphique dans la vidéo? C'est carrèment toonesque, à la mode TF2. Ca colle pas du tout à l'univers. Bye bye "réalisme" un peu glauque qui prend aux tripes. A la place, ils vont nous mettre des jolis grpahismes gnan gnan, juste pour plaire à la communauté BoBox. J'y crois pas. Mais où va Valvle, sérieux???

----------


## Sylvine

> jolis grpahismes gnan gnan, juste pour plaire à la communauté BoBox.


  ::rolleyes:: 
Ca y'est, c'est de la faute aux joueurs Xbox...

----------


## STooB

Osef , y'a les sims 3 qui sortent en juillet , le 1er add-on en septembre, donc en novembre on sera occupé avec le second  ::rolleyes:: 

Stou ...

:jesuisdehors:

----------


## Detox

Y'a des gens qui jouent à L4D sur Xbox ?  :^_^: 

Non mais sans rire, putain, c'est pitoyable.

----------


## Guest

> Bon, ok, on se fait enfler mais en plus je ne suis même pas sûr que ce sera mieux. Vous avez vu le style graphique dans la vidéo? C'est carrèment toonesque, à la mode TF2. Ca colle pas du tout à l'univers. Bye bye "réalisme" un peu glauque qui prend aux tripes. A la place, ils vont nous mettre des jolis grpahismes gnan gnan, juste pour plaire à la communauté BoBox. J'y crois pas. Mais où va Valvle, sérieux???


T'façon tu dis ça mais tu vas l'acheter. On va tous l'acheter, et on sera contents de s'être fait baiser, comme d'hab.

----------


## Angelina



----------


## J2R2MY

Bah en même temps sylvine des browser foireux comme celui de l4d tu trouve ça QUE sur des jeux multiplateforme.

Moi, ça en plus du fait qu'il n'y ai pas de sdk, ça m'a mit la puce a l'oreille, j'ai pas acheté, du coup je rigole de vous voir dans cet état  ::ninja::

----------


## znokiss

> Puis dans un mois nous aurons droit a TF3, avec une classe en plus et deux nouvelles armes, ainsi que 35 nouvelles cartes arena...
> 
> Puis une mise a jour après on se rendra compte que TF2 sera devenu très étrangement totalement instable et injouable.


Mouais, pour ça, moins de risques : ils ont mis presque 10 ans à le sortir, leur TF2. Donc a mon avis, TF3 n'est pas d'actualité.

----------


## Guest

En plus la Louisiane c'est la classe, y aura des caïmans infectés et tout.

----------


## KikujiroTM

> T'façon tu dis ça mais tu vas l'acheter. On va tous l'acheter, et on sera contents de s'être fait baiser, comme d'hab.


Tu m'enlèves les mots de bouche.

----------


## J2R2MY

> Tu m'enlèves les mots de bouche.


A croire qu'il y'a vraiment des internautes qui ne savent pas se procurer un jeu d'une autre façon.

----------


## Ash1072

Je pense surtout qu'on va passer par G2play pour l'acheter. J'ai eu le premier à 10€, du coup mon rectum est intact et j'attends le 2 avec impatience. Tout en restant dans la légalité.

----------


## Guest

> A croire qu'il y'a vraiment des internautes qui ne savent pas se procurer un jeu d'une autre façon.


Ah oui pardon, je vais me le faire offrir. Bien vu !

----------


## KikujiroTM

> Ah oui pardon, je vais me le faire offrir. Bien vu !


Dis Oni tu m'offres L4D2 ?

----------


## Guest

> Dis Oni tu m'offres L4D2 ?


D'accord, mais seulement si tu m'offres L4D2, j'ai pas envie de passer pour un con auprès de J2R2MY en l'achetant.

----------


## JojoLeMerou

Et si on se l'offrait tous mutuellement, ce serait super, non ? :youpikaï:

----------


## JeP

> T'façon tu dis ça mais tu vas l'acheter. On va tous l'acheter, et on sera contents de s'être fait baiser, comme d'hab.


Je sens que ça va être le cas, oué. Kaway ! Haha.

Perso j'attends de voir, mais je suis bien déçu pour le coup.
Mais après, le suivi de TF2, faut pas non plus espérer la même pour tous les jeux de Valve quand même ! Forcément, c'est exceptionnel, et perso j'en ai eu pour mon argent sur ce jeu il y a bien longtemps, donc globalement je leurs en veut pas trop. Et ouais.

----------


## Khassoulet

Pareil que Truc plus haut...L4D acheté chez les polonais pour une poignée d'Euros...Moins mal du coup.
G2play va devenir une adresse très courrue je pense...

----------


## frogeater

...J'adore ce 'shopping de la pochette pour L4D2. Sobre mais explicite. Du beau boulot comme il en circule dans les bureaux...

...En tout cas cette news me donne le sourire et me rappelle un post à propos de Fallout3, dont je trouvais l'achat plus honorable que celui de L4D quasi au même prix - ben j'ai pas encore fini Fallout après 6 mois (chuis un lent qui s'assume) et je refais les mêmes maps de L4D encore et encore avec toujours l'impression de jouer à une démo, pour le même prix.

...Et je sens qu'ils vont nous coller une farandole de trophées pour pouvoir dire que la durée de vie a quadruplé. Je hais les trophées. Je hais Steam presque autant que Windoze Live.

----------


## Guest

C'est ouf, j'ai jamais joué à une démo plus de deux fois. Tu dois vraiment l'aimer cet échantillon.

----------


## Pluton

> Pareil que Truc plus haut...L4D acheté chez les polonais pour une poignée d'Euros...Moins mal du coup.
> G2play va devenir une adresse très courrue je pense...


Ouais, on va acheter L4D2 sur G2PLAY et tirer à la k4l4sh. Ou jouer à Thi4f.
Ça devient ridicule et très envahissant l'écriture de nerd à deux balles utilisée maintenant par les gens du marketing.

----------


## Nilsou

> Ouais, on va acheter L4D2 sur G2PLAY et tirer à la k4l4sh. Ou jouer à Thi4f.
> Ça devient ridicule et très envahissant l'écriture de nerd à deux balles utilisée maintenant par les gens du marketing.


Je te soutient...

----------


## Nono

> Alors du coup ce sera une vaste supercherie de publier le SDK alors que les moddeurs auront un compte a rebours ds la tete.


La moindre des choses s'ils veulent un peu sauver la face serait de faire un SDK du 1 compatible avec le 2, ou n'importe quoi qui éviterait de fragmenter la communauté.

----------


## Blablajack

> Bah en même temps sylvine des browser foireux comme celui de l4d tu trouve ça QUE sur des jeux multiplateforme.
> 
> Moi, ça en plus du fait qu'il n'y ai pas de sdk, ça m'a mit la puce a l'oreille, j'ai pas acheté, du coup je rigole de vous voir dans cet état


Il y a quoi comme fps moins cher et meuilleur non valve sur le marché?, autant je comprend ne pas l'acheter  le prix fort a sa sortie, mais n'est pas l'acheter maintenant vu son prix faut être fou , après d'ici 6 moins quand le jeux sortira je ferai m'a critique parce que bon faut plus qu'une video pour ça ,surtout que vous critiquez que les graphismes alors que le jeux n'est pas fini et il n'y a pas demo.

----------


## Guest

J'ai rien compris à part la première phrase.

----------


## Blablajack

> J'ai rien compris à part la première phrase.


  En gros tu connais un fps moins cher que left4 et de la même qualité?

----------


## Guest

Quake 2.

----------


## El Gringo

> En gros tu connais un fps moins cher que left4 et de la même qualité?


Killing Floor ça déchire quand même. C'est pas le même gameplay, les deux pourraient très bien coexister, mais y'en a un sur lequel on s'est fait enfler...

----------


## Guest

> Killing Floor ça déchire quand même. C'est pas le même gameplay, les deux pourraient très bien coexister, mais y'en a un sur lequel on s'est fait enfler...


Ah oui aussi tiens.

En plus dans Killing floor quand tu tires dans la tête ça explose, c'est mieux.

----------


## Blablajack

> Quake 2.


Je connais pas beaucoup monde qui aime les fps que  n'a pas joué a quake 2 en fin si sont assez vieux, et puit je voulais dire des fps avec moins de 1 ans ,quake 2 tout le monde l'a dêja acheté depuis le temps .

Et dans killin floor il n'y a pas pvp et un fps sans pvp voila quoi , sans compter que suis pas sur que tu trouve pas left4 moins cher.

----------


## Guest

Ouais c'est vrai bordel, à quoi ça sert si on peut pas se comparer les bites ? Merci de m'avoir ouvert les yeux.

----------


## Pluton

> Je connais pas beaucoup monde qui aime les fps que  n'a pas joué a quake 2 en fin si sont assez vieux, et puit je voulais dire des fps avec moins de 1 ans ,quake 2 tout le monde l'a dêja acheté depuis le temps .
> 
> Et dans killin floor il n'y a pas pvp et un fps sans pvp voila quoi , sans compter que suis pas sur que tu trouve pas left4 moins cher.


 :tired:

----------


## Angelina

Nous le casse pas Oni², on essaie de le rentabiliser.







Il promet des heures de fun celui-là.

----------


## Guest

> 


Ah oui tiens c'est vrai, y a Stalker aussi !

---------- Post ajouté à 00h56 ----------




> Nous le casse pas Oni², il promet celui-là.


Je voulais juste placer "bite", en fait, désolé.

----------


## El Gringo

> Et dans killin floor il n'y a pas pvp et un fps sans pvp voila quoi , sans compter que suis pas sur que tu trouve pas left4 moins cher.


Bah je suis pas allé voir sur g2play mais on finira bien par trouver les KF à prix cassé aussi... Et je suis d'accord avec toi le versus c'est génial, L4D est excellent, je pense que c'est un peu pour ça qu'il y a autant de personnes dégoutées, on aurait aimé qu'il soit correctement exploité avant que Valve tente de nous refourguer dans une suite ce qu'on espérait trouver dans le jeu original.

----------


## Blablajack

> Ouais c'est vrai bordel, à quoi ça sert si on peut pas se comparer les bites ? Merci de m'avoir ouvert les yeux.


Je sais pas mais bon des fps sans pvp et avec du monde online finalment il n'y a que killin floor et left4 ,avant left4 je savais même pas que pouvais avoir un fps sans pvp, sauf que left4 a aussi du pvp et encore ont vera si d'ici 1 ans il y a aura autant monde sur killin floor que left4.

D'ailleur même quake 2 n' a pas un mode non pvp tout comme le 3 et tous les autres fps..donc du coup une raison de plus de recomander left4,.

----------


## Zap@n

Et c'est pas finis les gars. Accrochez-vous, embrasser votre copine une dernière fois, grillez vous une grosse clope, je vous assure que après avoir regarder ça, le suicide vous semblera une excellente solution (ou alors s'exiler à ... Mexico!  ::rolleyes:: ) 

http://uk.pc.ign.com/dor/objects/143...ge_052809.html

http://uk.pc.ign.com/dor/objects/143...rt_052809.html

http://uk.pc.ign.com/dor/objects/143...rm_052809.html

Tada le grand retour d'evil dead sous les tropiques, avec chemises ringardes et les "nouvelles" armes  ::P:  
Un Spas12 ? Révolutionnaire, c'est clair ! 
Et ils ont tailladés tout ça sur l'ambiance glauque en plus. Bravo. Pour les xboxeux sans doute. Ou alors ils ont vraiment craquer du slipe chez Valve.

Sur ceux, j'envoie royalement chier Valve. J'garderai ma thune pour Call of Prypiat tiens. 

Un joueur blasé.  ::|:

----------


## Mastah

Grosso modo la même chose que tlm. J'ai acheter le jeu, je me suis bien marré 2/3mois et je n'y ai plus jamais jouer. Manque de contenu, de durée de vie vraiment limité, manque de renouveau, manque de SDK ?!

Pour comparaison j'ai acheté TF2 à sa sortie et j'y jou encore. Je doit etre pas loin des 400-450hrs de jeu, rien a voir avec l4d en somme.

En gros, celui-la je ne l'acheterai pas.

----------


## Super_maçon

Je comprends pourquoi on est si peu a y voir un fake évident.
 J'ai beau regardé chaque nouvelles vidéos, ça me saute a la tronche a chaque fois un peu plus.

Qu'est ce que j'aurais loupé ?

----------


## Angelina

Alors, avec un peu de recul maintenant, je me dis, soit c'est un retournement de veste à la Crytek ou Epic Game...

Soit, c'est une opération géniale de com, consistant à surligner le mercantilisme outrancier et sans vergogne des boites concurentes, en les singeant et parodiant.

S'il en est ainsi, les jours prochains verront un démenti sous forme de "Haha! On vous a bien eu! L'update sera gratos et se fera automatiquement à telle date..."

Mais ce serait vraiment d'un machiavielisme à la Kaïser Söse que j'aurai du mal à attribuer au gros boomer flatulent qu'est Gabe Newel...  :tired: 






Vous vous rendez compte que si ce qui suit est vrai, ça sous entend qu'ils nous entubaient depuis le début...



> * *Left 4 Dead 2 development started shortly after the release of the original game.*
> * More Special Infected to come, the next one they're working on is a "he".
> * Zombies with limbs blown off will die eventually, but are capable of surviving longer. (Seen in trailer.)
> * Melee weapons have a couple different classes - "blunt" and "chopping", for example. More weapons will be released in those types of classes.
> * Common infected have better sight at night time.
> * Witches can be crowned with the axe.
> * Wandering Witches' movements are erratic.
> ** L4D will continue to be updated. Community maps for L4D1 will be "instantly" compatible with L4D2.*
> * Story to be a bigger element, without cutscenes.
> ...

----------


## AgentDerf

Moi ca me choc pas plus que cela.

Et je trouve cela plutôt une bonne nouvelle.

En octobre je vais avoir droit :
- A 5 nouvelles campagnes. Si elles sont aussi bonne est bien faites que les 4 précédentes ca le fait!
- A des nouvelles armes de corps à corps.
- Des nouveaux zombis spéciaux et zombis classique (nouvelles skins du moins).
- Des nouveaux persos.
- Des combats en pleins jours.
- Tout les mod survival et versus direct.

Tout cela pour dans les 40 euros (voir moins si le week-end promo, et autre offre de lancement).
(si ca se trouve ceux qui auront déjà le 1ier auront droit a une upgrade vers le 2 à 25 euros?)

J'ai pas a me plaindre.

Après que cela s'appelle L4D 2 ou L4D expension pack ca change quoi?
C'est toujours du nouveau du neuf, et du fun.

Quand je vois le temps que m'a durée le 1ier avec ces 4 campagnes, franchement je suis contant de mon investissement.

Et surtout que d'ici octobre j'aurai le temps de m'éclater sur le campagne fait pas les modeurs sur le 1ier avec le SDK.

Je vois pas pourquoi certain chouine? 

Jouer 3 mois sur un jeu à 45euros c une excellent durée de vie non?
La plus part des jeux dur moins que cela.

Et killing floor c'est sympa, ca coute 17 euros, mais bon dans 2 semaines ca va me gaver le coup des vagues, des mêmes maps, des mêmes armes. C'est super répétitif.

De tout manière vous braillez mais en octobre je suis sur 80% des gars ici vont le prendre.

----------


## Preston

J'adore l'image de la news  ::P: . Franchement les videos et les screens ne font absolument pas envie, je trouve que toute l'ambiance qui était vraiment géniale a disparue..

Il fera probablement un bide sur pc. Sur console je sais pas...ils payent déjà leurs jeux 70 euros alors...  ::P: .

----------


## TehHolyOne

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cXFPUn_kqy8

Vous mettez ça à la 1ère personne, vous rajoutez 3 autres gusses, vous enlevez la brume et vous avez Left 4 Dead 2.

----------


## Ghostgb

Pour moi le plus choquant (en plus de tout ce qui a déjà été dit) c'est qu'ils aient piqué l'idée du Charger à un mec du forum steam, sans lui en parler !!

Ils ont même récupéré les artworks que le mec avait fait !!  ::o: 

C'est vraiment dégueulasse et ça m'étonne de la part de Valve  ::cry:: 

(pour ceux qui veulent le lien :
http://forums.steampowered.com/forum...d.php?t=774540)

Edit : Non rien , my bad

----------


## Guest

> Et c'est pas finis les gars. Accrochez-vous, embrasser votre copine une dernière fois, grillez vous une grosse clope, je vous assure que après avoir regarder ça, le suicide vous semblera une excellente solution (ou alors s'exiler à ... Mexico! ) 
> 
> http://uk.pc.ign.com/dor/objects/143...ge_052809.html
> 
> http://uk.pc.ign.com/dor/objects/143...rt_052809.html
> 
> http://uk.pc.ign.com/dor/objects/143...rm_052809.html
> 
> Tada le grand retour d'evil dead sous les tropiques, avec chemises ringardes et les "nouvelles" armes  
> ...


Putain payer plus de 15 euros pour ça quand on a déjà le jeu de base (et y coller un "2") ça serait abusé...

----------


## Voldain

> Pour moi le plus choquant (en plus de tout ce qui a déjà été dit) c'est qu'ils aient piqué l'idée du Charger à un mec du forum steam, sans lui en parler !!
> 
> Ils ont même récupéré les artworks que le mec avait fait !! 
> 
> C'est vraiment dégueulasse et ça m'étonne de la part de Valve 
> 
> (pour ceux qui veulent le lien :
> http://forums.steampowered.com/forum...d.php?t=774540)
> 
> Edit : apparemment le thread ou le mec expliquait son idée à été supprimé... Bravo Valve !


Apparemment y'a surtout ... Au milieu de l'URL...

----------


## Ghostgb

> Apparemment y'a surtout ... Au milieu de l'URL...


Yep je suis venu, j'ai vu, j'ai édité...

----------


## Darkath

> http://steamcommunity.com/groups/L4D...tt?action=join



Allez spread the word ! Boycottez L4D2 !

----------


## Jean Pale

Mc Circulaire président pour nous avoir prévenu.

----------


## El Gringo

> Après que cela s'appelle L4D 2 ou L4D expension pack ca change quoi?


Le prix, et une perte de confiance pour Valve. Un an sérieux, on dirait la version annuelle d'un jeu de sport... 




> Et killing floor c'est sympa, ca coute 17 euros, mais bon dans 2 semaines ca va me gaver le coup des vagues, des mêmes maps, des mêmes armes. C'est super répétitif.


Ouais mais c'est 18€ à la sortie contre 45 à l'époque, et le SDK est fourni. Les cartes de base elles me saoulent déjà moi, mais heureusement y'en a d'autres pour varier et je fais confiance aux modeurs pour diversifier un peu le gameplay. Pis j'espère que les développeurs proposeront eux aussi quelques MAJ de contenu. Quoi qu'il en soit Valve est super décevant pour le coup, ne serait-ce que pour le temps qu'ils prennent à sortir un SDK tout pourri...

----------


## Blablajack

> Allez spread the word ! Boycottez L4D2 !


Vous pensez pas que d'ici 6 mois vont l'ameliorer un peu ?, parce que bon ils disent bien qu'il sortira pas avant novembre, et entre temps suis pas sur que vont juste travailler sur un l4d3.

J'ai toujours pas vu une video  du gameplay des infectés.

----------


## Tranx

Tout çà ça n'est qu'un vague mélange de foutage de gueule, de couillonnade mollassonne et d'arrière goût de sodomie à peine lubrifiée afin de flétrir l'anus encore tout endolori.

Left 4 Dumb, ouais...

----------


## Joffe75

De toute façon Valve a définitivement et ouvertement vrillé vers le foutage de gueule intégral le jour de la farce 1$ = 1€.
Ce genre de truc ne fait que confirmer la tendance.

----------


## Boitameuh

> Fot assumer ce qu'on est les gras


Aucun problème de poids de mon côté...

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Même si y'a clairement un fossé entre le suivi de TF2 et celui de L4D (+ foutage de gueule des campagnes pas toutes jouables en Versus et le SDK), faites donc le ratio nombre d'heures /coût du jeu au lieu de gueuler. Ca reste infiniment plus rentable que n'importe quelle jeu sorti, sauf rares exceptions( TF2 encore  ::P: ).
Alors ok, c'est du sous-Valve, ça reste encore bien supérieur aux autres studios.

----------


## Augen13

Cool, les fans du premier pourront à nouveau passer des centaines d'heures à tuer du zombie dans des niveaux minuscule. ::):

----------


## Rekka

:haha: 

Me suis fait pigeonner une fois, pas deux...

----------


## Cash

Moi non plus j'suis pas content. Y'a même pas un chinois dans leur nouveau L4D.  :tired:

----------


## Pangloss

Pfff... J'avais pas été convaincu par la démo. Pis ensuite j'attendais le SDK pour des mods et tout. La j'attendais un offre sympa pour me l'acheter ce ptit L4D. 

Finalement j'ai pris Killing Floor. Et je dis merci gringo. Parce que autant valve à la classe sur TF2, autant ils peuvent se brosser pour me voir sur L4D 1 ou 2.

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

> Moi non plus j'suis pas content. Y'a même pas un chinois dans leur nouveau L4D.


Faudra attendre L4d3, dans un an et quelques mois (alors que les gens attendront encore le SDK ) qui se passera en californie. Et le gars, il pourra donner des coups de tatane et de sabre!
Mais le mieux ce sera l4d4, avec son Indien, son arc et son tomahawk, et le redneck avec sa fourche...

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Autant, changer l'ambiance et les persos, je n'ai absolument rien contre (même si les textures et les models de perso font super cheapos)
De plus, a très rares exceptions, L4D n'est pas un jeu oppressant, même si ca se passe de nuit et qu'on entend des infectés beugler (sérieusement, qui a deja eu peur en jouant a L4D??), donc jouer de jour, dans des décors GRAW style, ca ne me pose aucun soucis.

Mais alors rendre ca payant en affublant un "2" derrière...

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

> - A 5 nouvelles campagnes. Si elles sont aussi bonne est bien faites que les 4 précédentes ca le fait!
> *On était censé avoir le SDK peu après la sortie pour pallier le manque de cartes, pas l'avoir après 6 mois et apprendre que L4D2 sort.*
> - A des nouvelles armes de corps à corps.
> *Ok.*
> - Des nouveaux zombis spéciaux et zombis classique (nouvelles skins du moins).
> *Du skin.*
> - Des nouveaux persos.
> *Du skin*.
> - Des combats en pleins jours.
> ...


*45 euros.*

----------


## Pangloss

> *45 euros.*


La classe donc. 45 euros pour un jeu qui sera constitué à 90% de truc que la communauté aurait déjà fait avec le SDK.

----------


## PumpkinHead

Et autant leur moteur source passe bien pour du cartoon à la tf2 ou des ambiance sombres du premier left, mais là, ça fait un peu "zombie à saint tropez" non ?

Enfin, ça fait cheap quoi, il serait peu être temps de passer à un moteur plus récent...

----------


## Voodoonice

> Moi ca me choc pas plus que cela.
> 
> Et je trouve cela plutôt une bonne nouvelle.
> 
> En octobre je vais avoir droit :
> - A 5 nouvelles campagnes. Si elles sont aussi bonne est bien faites que les 4 précédentes ca le fait!
> - A des nouvelles armes de corps à corps.
> - Des nouveaux zombis spéciaux et zombis classique (nouvelles skins du moins).
> - Des nouveaux persos.
> ...


Les mots me manque   ::(:

----------


## Maxwell

Hé bien maintenant on sait pourquoi ils ont gardé le SDK dans le tiroir. Ils auraient eu l'air bien bête à essayer de vendre 4 campagnes supplémentaires et un pack de skin alors que la communauté des mappeurs et moddeurs en aurait fait le centuple d'ici novembre.

Bon, je suis d'accord avec la majorité (je suis toujours d'accord avec la majorité) et j'ai la désagréable sensation de mettre fait fait pilonner le fion. Et il faut une bonne dose de mauvaise foi ou une envie irrésistible de donner de l'argent pour trouver ça "pas mal en fait".
Reste à connaitre le prix, mais faut pas rêver. Si c'était gratuit, ils l'auraient marqué en gros dans le titre.

Maintenant une question à nos amis mappeurs/moddeurs: environ combien d'heures après la sortie du jeu faudra-t-il patienter pour que toutes les nouvelles campagnes soient portées sur Left 4 Dead ? Et les nouvelles skins ?

----------


## Voodoonice

Et le coup du monstre pompé d'un thread des forums de Steam. VALVe a même récupéré le nom du boss, mais ils ont oublié de prévenir l'auteur du thread...   :^_^:

----------


## Valkyr

> Mais le mieux ce sera l4d4, avec son Indien, son arc et son tomahawk, et le redneck avec sa fourche...


Et le plus important :

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

> Et le coup du monstre pompé d'un thread des forums de Steam. VALVe a même récupéré le nom du boss, mais ils ont oublié de prévenir l'auteur du thread...


Tu peux faire un résumé ? J'ai pas envie de lire un pavé là.

----------


## Voodoonice

> Tu peux faire un résumé ? J'ai pas envie de lire un pavé là.


Le gus sur le forum Steam



Le boss du jeu 



Pas besoin de traduire  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Louck

En bref, depuis la nuit des temps, la communauté Steam est inventif. Ca peut sortir des tonnes de conneries, ou des idées pas cons.

Ce thread représente une de ces idées pas con, une "invention" d'un nouveau zombard qui avait pour objectif de casser les tactiques de "planqués" (placards et coins) ainsi que le full-mélée. Une alternative au tank et son AoE, mais en moins résistant, plus rapide, plus utile.

Bref l'idée est cool, et Valve l'a piqué sans demandé l'avis du mec.

----------


## Maxwell

Tiens tiens, octobre 2008.




> Valve intends to support hotly anticipated zombie survival shooter Left 4 Dead post-release with new characters, new maps, new achievements and new weapons in order to grow the community, Gabe Newell has revealed.
> 
> Speaking to VideoGamer.com at Leipzig Games Convention, the Valve co-founder and managing director said the developer intended to follow a similar downloadable content policy as it has with Team Fortress 2.





> "So each time we've released one of those for Team Fortress 2 we've seen about a 20% increase in the number of people who are playing online. And that number is really important because it determines how many community created maps there are, how many servers are running, and so on. So we'll do the same thing with Left 4 Dead where we'll have the initial release and then we'll release more movies, more characters, more weapons, unlockables, achievements, because that's the way you continue to grow a community over time."


C'est bon, vous la sentez bien la quenelle la ?

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> *45 euros.*



Oui enfin faut pas charrier: "du skin" c'est à peu près la seule chose qui différencie pas mal de jeu du même genre. Genre les FPS par exemple.

Sinon je comprends votre décéption, mais franchement, parler "d e se faire enculer" par un jeu qui ne vous aura pas coûté plus que la normale et vous aura occuper pendant des centaines d'heures...euh faut pas déconner non plus.

Et le suivi de TF2 est vraiment un cas à part et exceptionnel, fallait pas rêver à ce que ce soit reconduit sur tous leurs jeux (même si je m'y attendais aussi pour L4D).

----------


## Jikob

> Et le coup du monstre pompé d'un thread des forums de Steam. VALVe a même récupéré le nom du boss, mais ils ont oublié de prévenir l'auteur du thread...


Ca c'est clairement dégoutant !
Bon le mec a pas du faire ça pour le pognon, mais quand même ! Même pas lui en toucher un mot, ça me fait penser à une chaude nuit d'été dans la ruelle derrière le "Gloved Fist" !

----------


## Rhoth

J'ai quand meme le sentiment que ca sent l'update gratos sur PC et nouveau jeu payant pour la box...

Parce que bon sérieusement, meme la derniere MAJ TF2 apporte autant de choses... Surtout que je trouve ca étonnant de leur part, qu'ils n'aient pas un minimum de politique commune entre la partie TF2 et L4D par exemple.

Enfin, on peut pas vendre ca 40+ euros. Deja que L4D j'ai attendu une promo a 15 euros sur steam pour l'acheter vu que 40 euros je trouvais ca cher pour le jeu à sa sortie.

----------


## Guest

> Oui enfin faut pas charrier: "du skin" c'est à peu près la seule chose qui différencie pas mal de jeu du même genre. Genre les FPS par exemple.
> 
> Sinon je comprends votre décéption, mais franchement, parler "d e se faire enculer" par un jeu qui ne vous aura pas coûté plus que la normale et vous aura occuper pendant des centaines d'heures...euh faut pas déconner non plus.
> 
> Et le suivi de TF2 est vraiment un cas à part et exceptionnel, fallait pas rêver à ce que ce soit reconduit sur tous leurs jeux (même si je m'y attendais aussi pour L4D).


Ouais, enfin on parle quand même de payer plein pot pour un add on vendu comme un nouveau jeu là.

Enfin comme dit le monsieur au dessus, j'espère fort...

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

> Oui enfin faut pas charrier: "du skin" c'est à peu près la seule chose qui différencie pas mal de jeu du même genre. Genre les FPS par exemple.


Ouais, c'est vrai. Et on chie sur les FPS daubesque qui font que changer des skins et il y en a pas mal. J'vais pas épargner L4D s'il suit le même chemin.

Et on parle de "s'être fait enculé" même si on a joué des heures, parce que:

1) Pré-commande qui fait que tu payes plus cher que le jeu à la sortie finalement
2) MAJ bidon
3) SDK arrivé trop tard...
4)                                ... Au moment ou le 2 est annoncé...
5)                                                                                      ... Et qu'en plus s'est prévu depuis la sortie du premier.


Tu rajoutes à ça le fait qu'on est fan de Valve. Et tu craques.
Et moi j'voulais bien payer plein pot pour L4D, je leur faisait confiance et je voulais les supporter car je me dis "ils te le rendront, comme TF2". Et en fait, non.


Enfin, si ça se peut se sera gratos, c'est du blabla médiatique, etc... Mais j'ai un gros doute.

----------


## Maxwell

Vu avec quelle insistance ils mettent en avant le fait que c'est un autre jeu, une autre ambiance, une meilleure histoire, un rythme différent... Vu qu'on a une pochette Left 4 Dead 2... Ce sera un jeu à part entière. Payant quoi.

----------


## magicganja

Ah ouais donc en fait c'est pas un hoax  ::sad::  il vont vraiment en faire un deuxième au lieu de blinder le premier de màj... ça m'apprendra à acheter le jeu  ::):

----------


## Darkath

> [...]une autre ambiance, une meilleure histoire, un rythme différent... [...].



Limite ils aurait mieux fait de conserver l'ambiance, l'histoire et le rythme du premier tant qu'a faire  :tired:

----------


## (Douysteam)VINO

> Perso, je prefere TF2 et je me pose la question : pourquoi les devs font ça pour un jeu et pas pour un autres?


Réponse: l'un des 2 est édité par EA, devine lequel

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Et L4D3 (Lade?) sera uniquement sur console. Ah bah ouais, le magnifique L4D2 aura été beaucoup trop piraté par ses connards de joueurs PC. (oui je sais, j'exagère, c'est ma façon de crier ma douleur  :Emo: )

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> *45 euros.*





> Ouais, c'est vrai. Et on chie sur les FPS daubesque qui font que changer des skins et il y en a pas mal. J'vais pas épargner L4D s'il suit le même chemin.
> 
> Et on parle de "s'être fait enculé" même si on a joué des heures, parce que:
> 
> 1) Pré-commande qui fait que tu payes plus cher que le jeu à la sortie finalement
> *OK pour ça.*
> 2) MAJ bidon
> 3) SDK arrivé trop tard...
> 4)                                ... Au moment ou le 2 est annoncé...
> ...

----------


## Guest

Sinon personne s'offusque parce que Molyneux se fout de nos gueules avec la présentation de son "eye toy" xbox 360 ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Red_Force

Je voudrais quand même rappeller un truc :

- en deux ans, le merveilleux TF2 nous a apporté une quinzaine d'arme et une poignée de map, pour gratos

- en un an, on va donc avoir un jeu entièrement refait (à la Valve, c'est à dire basé sur Source), pour un prix encore inconnu. 

Personnellement, je pense que le prix psychologique d'un jeu ne se résume pas à sa durée de vie, mais à un rapport entre celle-ci et le plaisir qu'on a à y jouer. Je considère de ce point de vue l4d, ou j'ai passé une quarantaine d'heure tout en m'amusant (beaucoup) plus que dans n'importequel FPS solo, tout à fait rentable même si comme Gringo j'ai eu un poil le sentiment de me faire ramoner la boîte avec la précommande. 

Ce nouveau l4d sera apparament plus étoffé (toutes les versions, vs et survival inclu, d'entrée, et un nouveau mode de jeu), l'ambience "Day of the Dead" (si vous ne connaissez pas ce film, vous n'avez aucune voix au chapitre de ce qui fait une bonne ambiance zombie donc STFU) est bien vue, les améliorations du moteurs (en particulier les démembrement à la SOF) me sautent à la gueule et j'achèterai avec joie pour environ 30€. A 55 par contre, rien n'est moins sûr.

----------


## Phantom

La precommande c'esr pour les idiots
Qui veulent etre les premiers a
Crier "noob" attendez les weekends
A 10 boules comme les gens normaux.
.

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

> *Pour le reste...C'est indigne de Valve certes, parce qu'on a été habitué à être chouchoutés,mais c'est ce que font les autres studios depuis des années. Donc à ce niveau, ils ne sont pas pire.*


J'ai jamais dis que les autres ne le faisaient pas. Mais j'm'en fou des autres. Et puis parce que Valve décide de faire de la merde comme les autres, ça doit mieux passer ? Justement, ça passe encore moins bien.

----------


## padow

Moi le 17 novembre j'achète Assassin's Creed II s'il n'est pas repoussé  ::ninja:: , et j'attends un week-end à 10€uroboules pour L4D2... Parce-que le ramonage, j'aime pas trop ça!  ::ninja::

----------


## (Douysteam)VINO

> Sinon personne s'offusque parce que Molyneux se fout de nos gueules avec la présentation de son "eye toy" xbox 360 ?


Peut etre parcequ'on s'en tape de la XBOX et encore plus des eye toy

----------


## Maxwell

> Ce nouveau l4d sera apparament plus étoffé (toutes les versions, vs et survival inclu, d'entrée, et un nouveau mode de jeu)


Ouais, lui devrait être complet quoi. Rien d'extraordinaire la.

Ce qui me fait vraiment chier, c'est pas la sortie d'une suite, c'est la sale impression d'avoir servi de testeur au premier, pour leur montrer ce qui fonctionne et ce qui a besoin d'être amélioré. Et d'avoir payé 50€ pour ça.

Putain mais comment tu peux justifier ça Cacao, je le prends peut-être un peu trop à coeur, mais pour moi c'est un manque flagrant de respect envers les joueurs qui ont cru en ce titre, et à qui on avait promis un suivi digne de celui de TF2. On a *rien* eu.

Le jeu est sorti incomplet, et maintenant qu'il commence à ressembler à un jeu commercialisable ils en annoncent un autre. On est pas des vaches à lait putain. Et le jeu est annoncé à 69,99$ pour xBox360, donc il coutera, si on a de la chance, 49€ sur PC. Hors de question en ce qui me concerne.

Par contre, ce que j'espère de tout coeur, c'est que la communauté montre à Valve ce qu'elle peut faire, et retourne le SDK dés sa sortie pour proposer un contenu suffisamment ressemblant au 2 pour décourager tout le monde de l'acheter.

----------


## Altyki

> (...)
> 
> Par contre, ce que j'espère de tout coeur, c'est que la communauté montre à Valve ce qu'elle peut faire, et retourne le SDK dés sa sortie pour proposer un contenu suffisamment ressemblant au 2 pour décourager tout le monde de l'acheter.


Oh oui, ça serait bien ça !
Ca permettrait d'inverser les rôles, chacun son tour à se faire enfler... Mais bon ça n'arrivera pas de toute façon.

----------


## Guest

> Peut etre parcequ'on s'en tape de la XBOX et encore plus des eye toy


Ah tiens, un connard d'intégriste PC, ça faisait longtemps.

---------- Post ajouté à 11h51 ----------




> Par contre, ce que j'espère de tout coeur, c'est que la communauté montre à Valve ce qu'elle peut faire, et retourne le SDK dés sa sortie pour proposer un contenu suffisamment ressemblant au 2 pour décourager tout le monde de l'acheter.


Oh oui.

Et qu'ils fassent L4D3 avant Valve, même.

----------


## Muetdhivers

Déçu. C'est trop tot.

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

> Oh oui.
> Et qu'ils fassent L4D3 avant Valve, même.


La meilleure idée de ta vie !  ::lol::

----------


## (Douysteam)VINO

> Ah tiens, un connard d'intégriste PC, ça faisait longtemps.
> 
> ---------- Post ajouté à 11h51 ----------
> 
> 
> 
> Oh oui.
> 
> Et qu'ils fassent L4D3 avant Valve, même.


Excuse moi mais c'est pas moi qui ramène des news HS dans le topic  et s'étonne qu'on s'en tape.
D'un autre coté oui je suis un connard intégriste du PC.

----------


## Maxwell

Je te suggère l'art délicat du second degré.

Je dis ça je dis rien.

----------


## Guest

Non ça va pas, je suis toujours absolument sérieux.

D'ailleurs je trouve la politique tarifaire de Valve parfaitement honnête, et j'estime que c'est une compagnie exemplaire quant à son respect de ses clients et fans.

----------


## Brainkite

Ya Rock,paper,Shotgun qui a passé un peut de temps chez valve pour nous faire une grosse preview du jeu.

Http://www.rockpapershotgun.com/2009/06/01/left-4-dead-2-exclusive-rps-preview/

Honnêtement, on est trés trés loins d'un grosse update.
Appliquer tout ce qu'ils changent à L4D1 aurait tellement changé le jeu, c normal qu'il séparent les 2 jeux. (à mon sens)
En tout cas ces gras sont trés rapide pasque, moins d'un an apres L4D1, L4D2 est déja super prometteur et trés avancé dans son développement.

----------


## Red_Force

> La precommande c'esr pour les idiots


C'est surtout pour ceux qui sont surs de prendre le jeu et qui veulent payer moins cher, gros malin. Sauf que là Valve a sorti une offre meilleure que la précommande à la sortie, envoyant clairement le message "ce n'est pas rentable de précommander nos jeux".  Y a un génie du marketing là bas qui, je l'espère sincèrement, a été pendu depuis.




> Ce qui me fait vraiment chier, c'est pas la sortie d'une suite, c'est la sale impression d'avoir servi de testeur au premier, pour leur montrer ce qui fonctionne et ce qui a besoin d'être amélioré. Et d'avoir payé 50€ pour ça.


Tu crois pas que tu exagères ? L4D a été acclamé par la critique et les joueurs, il a été voté avec une domination écrasante FPS de l'année sur nofrag et là maintenant tu t'énerves justement parceque tu as passé de super moments dessus et que du coup c'est émotionnel et que tu es déçu. Le jeu avait besoin d'amélioration (et d'ailleurs, foin de mauvaise foi, il en a eu un certain nombre, et Valve dit que ce n'est pas fini) certes, mais le contrat n'est pas de sortir des jeux parfaits, maid de proposer de l'amusement contre de l'argent. Je crois que l4d est très amusant, même si personnellement sur la durée je joue plus à TF2. Mais c'est normal, l4d est finalement entre le FPS solo et le FPS multi. Une part du plaisir c'est l'immersion, qui s'épuise au fur et à mesure là où TF2 est 100% basé sur le gameplay, comme tout FPS multi.  





> On a *rien* eu.


Nimp. On a eu mass corrections d'exploits, améliorations du matchmaking (pas du luxe, certes...), un nouveau mode de jeu, avec nouvelles maps, et completions à ce que chacun pensait que la boite contiendrait (à savoir les 4 campagnes en vs). ET SDK, ce qui il faudrait quand même se le mettre dans la tête est super lourd à offrir. C'est *beaucoup* plus (à ce prix là) que la majorité de la concurrence. 

Par contre il me semble qu'ils avaient parlé de campagnes additionnelles, et là si c'est bien le cas y a mensongerie sur le boulgour, et j'espère sincèrement qu'ils seront pendus. Celà dit ça vaudrait le coup de verifier...





> Et le jeu est annoncé à 69,99$ pour xBox360, donc il coutera, si on a de la chance, 49€ sur PC. Hors de question en ce qui me concerne.


Reste l'espoir d'un avoir si t'as le 1. Mais à 49€ je suis d'accord que ça fait cher.




> Par contre, ce que j'espère de tout coeur, c'est que la communauté montre à Valve ce qu'elle peut faire, et retourne le SDK dés sa sortie pour proposer un contenu suffisamment ressemblant au 2 pour décourager tout le monde de l'acheter.


Et là tu vas réaliser ce que c'est que de faire les images que tu viens de voir. No fucking way à mon avis...

----------


## Siphrodias

Hein quoi le 2 déjà ?? Moi qui commence seulement à bien maitriser le 1er, ils vont se mettre des gens à dos chez Valve. Et pourquoi ils le sortent pas en tant qu'add-on ??

----------


## IrishCarBomb

Pendant ce temps, Half Life 2 Episode 3 est toujours maintenu en coma artificiel.

----------


## Red_Force

> En tout cas ces gras sont trés rapide pasque, moins d'un an apres L4D1, L4D2 est déja super prometteur et trés avancé dans son développement.


+1
Reste quand même à espérer un pricing plutot de type "extension" comme ce que fait Blizzard depuis des plombes.

----------


## Tiger Sushi

> En tout cas ces gras sont trés rapide pasque, moins d'un an apres L4D1, L4D2 est déja super prometteur et trés avancé dans son développement.


Et ça te donne pas la légère impression qu'ils avaient prévu de nous enfler depuis longtemps ?  ::rolleyes:: 

Non parce que bon .... Si le suivi de L4D c'était le mod survivor et 2 maps versus qui auraient dû être dans le jeu à sa sortie, hem hem.  ::huh:: 

La sortie du SDK a été parfaitement calculée pour dissuader la communauté de sortir des maps pour le 1er et que les gens migrent sur le 2 rapidement. Well done Valve!

Désolé mais franchement je trouve ça gerbant de leur part, comme beaucoup j'avais confiance en valve pour avoir un suivi régulier (le jeu était bien plus cher que TF2 à sa sortie, faut-il le rappeller ?) et au final on a eu à peine le tiers du quart de ce que TF2 a pu avoir. (même les bugs ne sont plus corrigés c'est dire la réactivité ...)

Et franchement au vu des vidéos de gameplay ce jeu va juste être un copier coller du premier avec quelques gimmicks à droite à gauche pour faire passer la pilule (des munitions incendiaires, trop cool ! Des zombies ignifugés, wtf ?!)

L4D2 ce sera sans moi, ou alors en promo à15€ max. En attendant je jouerai sur les maps de la communauté.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Ouais, lui devrait être complet quoi. Rien d'extraordinaire la.
> 
> Ce qui me fait vraiment chier, c'est pas la sortie d'une suite, c'est la sale impression d'avoir servi de testeur au premier, pour leur montrer ce qui fonctionne et ce qui a besoin d'être amélioré. Et d'avoir payé 50€ pour ça.
> 
> Putain mais comment tu peux justifier ça Cacao, je le prends peut-être un peu trop à coeur, mais pour moi c'est un manque flagrant de respect envers les joueurs qui ont cru en ce titre, et à qui on avait promis un suivi digne de celui de TF2. On a *rien* eu.
> 
> Le jeu est sorti incomplet, et maintenant qu'il commence à ressembler à un jeu commercialisable ils en annoncent un autre. On est pas des vaches à lait putain. Et le jeu est annoncé à 69,99$ pour xBox360, donc il coutera, si on a de la chance, 49€ sur PC. Hors de question en ce qui me concerne.
> 
> Par contre, ce que j'espère de tout coeur, c'est que la communauté montre à Valve ce qu'elle peut faire, et retourne le SDK dés sa sortie pour proposer un contenu suffisamment ressemblant au 2 pour décourager tout le monde de l'acheter.


Je ne dis pas que c'est normal. Bien sûr qu'il y'a de quoi être déçu dans l'absolu

Reste que je ne vois pas comment on peut parler de jeu "incomplet" quand on voit les centaines d'heures passés dessus pour certains.  Des jeux incomplets comme ça j'en veux bien toutes les semaines. 
Valve reste un des rares studios (avec Blizzard par exemple, même si je ne suis pas fan du studio) à sortir des jeux de qualités, addictifs et pensé pour les joueurs. Alors Ok c'est pas bien ils ont merdouillés sur L4D, ça n'explique pas pour autant les "on s'fait enculer avec du gravier". Un peu de mesure, à ce compte, j'ose même pas imaginer ce que nous faont aux fesses les autres éditeurs/studios.

Maintenant faudra voir la gueule de leur L4D 2: si y'a tarif préférentiel pour les possesseurs du premier par exemple, est-ce qu'il sera sous forme de DLC ou d'add-on, est-ce que les environnements seront vraiment trop colorés/lol ou est-ce que c'est juste le niveau de la vidéo, est-ce que les maps seront plus grandes etc...

----------


## Valkyr

> En tout cas ces gras sont *trop* rapide pasque, moins d'un an apres L4D1, L4D2 est déja super prometteur et trés avancé dans son développement.


Fixed. Parce que sortir L4D2 moins d'un an après L4D1, c'est une des raisons du scandale engendré.

----------


## magicganja

Au v(i)ol!

EDIT : c'est quoi ces conneries? On a pas le droit de capslocker comme un ouphe?  ::P: h34r:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Fixed. Parce que sortir L4D2 moins d'un an après L4D1, c'est une des raisons du scandale engendré.


De là à imaginer que les nouvelles campagnes étaient déjà bien avancées ou qu'ils ont fractionner le jeu pour en vendre deux fois plus  ::siffle:: 

C'est fastoche de faire son Maxwell en fait  ::ninja::

----------


## Red_Force

> Fixed. Parce que sortir L4D2 moins d'un an après L4D1, c'est une des raisons du scandale engendré.


Quand c'est lent, ça rale. Quand c'est rapide, ça rale aussi...

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Toi aussi t'en a marre de ta copine ?  :tired:

----------


## Ezechiel

Boarf, perso je peine à croire que ce soit pas un blague. 
Et si c'est pas le cas il va de soit que les possesseurs du 1 auront un tarif préferentiel. Et je suis  assez d'accord avec Cacao pour dire que j'estime ne pas m'etre fait enflé quand j'ai passé bien plus de 50h sur un titre acheté 30 euros. 
Non c'est pas TF2, oui si c'est pas une blague c'est très décevant. Oui le monde est cruel et le capitalisme c'est moche, on va tous crever à commencer par les bébés phoques. Mais bon, ça va permettre au derniers doux rêveurs d'ouvrir les yeux: 


Non, le Père Noël n'existe pas. 


Fin bon, moi quand je matte les vidéos je persiste à penser que c'est une super énorme (comme Gabe) vanne. C'est trop gros. C'est trop gras. C'est trop capitaliste pourri et boursoufflé dans la façon dont c'est amené. 
Maintenant à tête reposé, je persiste: si c'est le cas c'est pas cool. Mais les compagnies privées cool qui font des cadeaux j'en connais pas alors bon...

----------


## Storm

Et de toutes façons, qui a déverrouillé tous les succès ??
Hein ??
... Sans les glitches et le swap jeu en local, téléportation et retour en jeu normal, hein !!

/me pas du tout, mais alors j'en suis très loin !

----------


## Red_Force

> De là à imaginer que les nouvelles campagnes étaient déjà bien avancées ou qu'ils ont fractionner le jeu pour en vendre deux fois plus 
> 
> C'est fastoche de faire son Maxwell en fait


Je crois pour ma part assez volontiers l'explication officielle qui donne ceci : à Valve les développeurs ont une voix décisive au chapitre de "qu'est ce qu'on fait après". Là les devs, insatisfait de l4d, voulait le refaire en mieux. Valve valide et si vous regardez comment ils procèdent, le "comment" ils vont le vendre me semble en général décidé plutôt à la fin. 

Voilà pourquoi j'attends l'info officielle de pricing avant de m'énerver. C'est clairement beaucoup trop de contenu pour vouloir raisonnablement qu'il soit gratuit, mais certainement pas assez, vu ce qu'on sait maintenant devoir être le niveau des ajouts de contenu ulterieurs, pour justifier 50€.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

De toute façon y'a la campagne "Paris" des canards qui va tout atomiser.







Ou pas.

----------


## DecapFour

En tout cas, ils savent faire parler d'eux, ces gars de l'ouest.

Je n'arrive pas à avoir un avis tranché. Trop gros pour être une blague, mais en même temps, ça semble tellement en être une ...

Arf, j'arrive pas à me faire mon opinion. Dur.  :tired:

----------


## tenshu

> Toi aussi t'en a marre de ta copine ?


Huhu j'ai ri.

----------


## Voodoonice

> De toute façon y'a la campagne "Paris" des canards qui va tout atomiser.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ou pas.


Malheureux tais toi, tu va donner des idées à Valve pour L4D 3 ::rolleyes::

----------


## Altyki

On ne plaisante pas avec l'argent, donc ce n'est pas une blague et je parie aussi qu'il n'y aura pas d'offre privilégiée aux possesseurs du premier.

----------


## gros_bidule

Naaan j'y crois pas, dans le teaser pourri : 
- même bruit de batte que celle du Scout de TF2
- même musique que L4D premier du nom
- ils ont remplacé le tatoué par... Le gros  ::): 

C'est le travail du nouveau stagiaire ?

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

T'inquiètes, ils baignent dans le fric depuis un bon bout de temps déjà.

Là ils risquent de se noyer dedans, c'est tout.

----------


## Altyki

Plus on gagne d'argent, plus c'est malsain.
Ca se vérifie vraiment dans tout les domaines et pour tout le monde.

----------


## Voodoonice

Préco  ::|:

----------


## Altyki

Pathétique...

----------


## Red_Force

> Préco


$49.99  ça fait potentiellement 35.1614 EUR. Un poil cher HT mais on est effectivement proche du pricing d'une extension Blizzard ici. Plutôt une bonne nouvelle pour moi donc.

----------


## Altyki

T'es bien naïf dis donc.

49.99$ = 49.99€ à 3 € près.

----------


## Voodoonice

MAis putain n'acheter pas ça  ::(: 
Plutôt filer votre fric à une assoc caritative  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Préco 6 mois à l'avance ?

----------


## gros_bidule

C'est pal mal ça : jeu même pas sorti, aucune info dessus, pas encore de pré-commande sur Steam, mais Amazon la propose déjà....
Dommage qu'ils n'aient pas fait de même avec feu Duke Nukem  ::): 
En tout cas, en achetant là-bas (Amazon), on évitera le coup du 49$ = 49€.

----------


## Super_maçon

Oué une préco sur steam me mettrait un bon gros doute.

Là je campe sur mes positions. Gros buzz fake histoire de confirmer que Valve sait jouer avec les annonces sur le oueb.

----------


## Maxwell

> Nimp. On a eu mass corrections d'exploits, améliorations du matchmaking (pas du luxe, certes...), un nouveau mode de jeu, avec nouvelles maps, et completions à ce que chacun pensait que la boite contiendrait (à savoir les 4 campagnes en vs). ET SDK, ce qui il faudrait quand même se le mettre dans la tête est super lourd à offrir. C'est *beaucoup* plus (à ce prix là) que la majorité de la concurrence.


Non. Ce n'est pas du contenu supplémentaire. A ce titre la autant sortir un jeu au début de son développement et présenter chaque mise à jour comme du suivi...

Si Left 4 Dead était sorti terminé, avec les 4 campagnes en versus, le matchmaking et le SDK, tout le monde se plaindrait aujourd'hui de l'absence totale de suivi. Ha non, on se foutrait de la gueule du mode survival.

Alors oui j'ai passé des dizaines d'heures de folie sur L4D, oui la concurrence fait pire, oui ce genre de choses arrive. C'est pas une raison. J'avais le sentiment d'avoir "investi" dans ce jeu, qu'il n'en était qu'à sa jeunesse et qu'au fur et à mesure, comme pour TF2 il s'enrichirait jusqu'à devenir un chef d'oeuvre. Mais la, on nous dit qu'il est déja dépassé et qu'une suite va le remplacer. Bah ça me fout les boules, j'ai l'impression d'avoir misé sur le mauvais poulain.

----------


## gros_bidule

"Gros buzz fake"
Ouaip, mais que faire des types qui pré-commandent sur amazon ? Y'a un truc là ...

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

@Maxou: Sinon tu peux laisser tomber ce putain de monde de capitalistes et aller courir nu dans la forêt cueillir le TP.  ::ninja:: 


Moi j'm'en fous, tant qu'ils suivent TF2 (malgré leurs merdouilles habituelles à chaque màj), yé soui content.

L4D c'était sympa au début, mais vite répétitif quand même (peu d'armes, peu d'ennemis ou d'environnements, le Vs n'a pas  le fun d'une bonne partie de TF2...).

----------


## Ganja

C'est officiel, la Nouvelle-Orléans est devenue, depuis l'ouragan Katrina, le nouveau réservoir à fantasmes de générations de développeurs.
Problème : croiser des zombies en fin de journée, ça ne fait pas peur. Suffit d'aller dans les grandes surfaces pour ça.

Je comptais faire l'acquisition de ce jeu dans un futur proche. Toutefois, la sortie d'un épisode 2 risque de cliver la communauté et/ou de vider les serveurs du 1. Et comme jouer au 2 sans avoir goûté au 1 me paraît un peu couillon, je pense garder mes sous pour autre chose (Killing Floor?).

C'était très intéressant.

 :<_<:

----------


## Super_Newbie

> Non. Ce n'est pas du contenu supplémentaire. A ce titre la autant sortir un jeu au début de son développement et présenter chaque mise à jour comme du suivi...
> 
> Si Left 4 Dead était sorti terminé, avec les 4 campagnes en versus, le matchmaking et le SDK, tout le monde se plaindrait aujourd'hui de l'absence totale de suivi. Ha non, on se foutrait de la gueule du mode survival.
> 
> Alors oui j'ai passé des dizaines d'heures de folie sur L4D, oui la concurrence fait pire, oui ce genre de choses arrive. C'est pas une raison. J'avais le sentiment d'avoir "investi" dans ce jeu, qu'il n'en était qu'à sa jeunesse et qu'au fur et à mesure, comme pour TF2 il s'enrichirait jusqu'à devenir un chef d'oeuvre. Mais la, on nous dit qu'il est déja dépassé et qu'une suite va le remplacer. Bah ça me fout les boules, j'ai l'impression d'avoir misé sur le mauvais poulain.


Grave. J'ai investi aveuglément dans L4D par confiance en un système de développement qui donne priorité au suivi et aux contenus futurs. Je sais que les jeux Valve sont très pingres au début mais qu'ils se bonnifient avec le temps et c'est pour ça que je les achètent. Là, ils démontrent seulement que le profit immédiat est maintenant leur priorité et ranafout du suivi (cf le SDK et les updates mineures).

----------


## Maxwell

> @Maxou: Sinon tu peux laisser tomber ce putain de monde de capitalistes et aller courir nu dans la forêt cueillir le TP.


Seulement si la flèche participe au commerce équitable.

----------


## Lym

Cool un sa veut dire un Left 4 Head 2 alors !!!!

 ::wub::

----------


## gros_bidule

"Investir" revient assez souvent dans ce sujet. Ce ne serait pas un peu poussé ?
Ce n'est qu'un jeu. Il a été marrant, aujourd'hui il se meurt, voilà tout (même si sa durée de vie aura été très courte pour un jeu Valve). De là espérer continuer à recevoir des dividend.. Heu pardon du fun, bah non.

----------


## lordmagnum

Quand on pense au temps qu'ils foutent pour nous pondre un Half-Life.........

----------


## Super_maçon

> "Gros buzz fake"
> Ouaip, mais que faire des types qui pré-commandent sur amazon ? Y'a un truc là ...


A la limite Valve n'est pas responsable de ça non ? La faute sur le site vendeur qui n'a pas attendu de feu vert officiel de la part de Valve.

Duke forever est, je pense, l'exemple le plus parlant. 

Donc les gugus qui préco ( dans l'hypothèse du fake hein ) auront un bon d'achat pour acheter left 4 dead. Et si ils l'ont déjà ben...Il s'agira de pigeons non ? ^^

----------


## Matriochka

Matchmaking 2.0 + SDK la semaine prochaine \o/

----------


## Altyki

> "Investir" revient assez souvent dans ce sujet. Ce ne serait pas un peu poussé ?
> Ce n'est qu'un jeu. Il a été marrant, aujourd'hui il se meurt, voilà tout (même si sa durée de vie aura été très courte pour un jeu Valve). De là espérer continuer à recevoir des dividend.. Heu pardon du fun, bah non.


Hum, ne pas oublier que Valve a dit et répété qu'il allait faire le même genre de suivi que pour TF2.

Je crois que c'est ce que les gens veulent dire par "investir".

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

> Fixed. Parce que sortir L4D2 moins d'un an après L4D1, c'est une des raisons du scandale engendré.


Où est ce que j'ai écrit ce que t'as cité de moi ?  ::O:

----------


## Maxwell

> "Investir" revient assez souvent dans ce sujet. Ce ne serait pas un peu poussé ?


Je ne pense pas, puisque quand le jeu est sorti, accompagné d'une campagne marketing d'une dizaine de millions de dollars, le mot d'ordre était "regardez ce jeu comment le principe il déchire tout. Bah c'est que le début, il n'y a pas beaucoup d'armes, 4 campagnes dont seulement 2 disponibles en versus, un système de matchmaking balbutiant, un SDK en cours de developpement, et pourtant regardez comme vous vous éclatez comme des petits fous. Imaginez comment ce sera trop bon quand on aura tout fini."

C'est de l'investissement. Le jeu est en pleine croissance, il y a beaucoup de choses à terminer, on le paie pourtant beaucoup plus cher maintenant que quand tout sera terminé mais il est quand même jouable donc lâchez vos 50€, vous le regretterez pas, si vous jouez à TF2 vous savez comment c'est bon un jeu qui trouve sa maturité dans vos mains.

BAM surprise, ressortez la carte bleue on en fait un autre en fait. Si si, on va continuer à suivre le premier *hum hum* et le deuxième -qui sera vachement mieux- est loin d'être terminé c'est normal il sort dans 6 mois, on a pas eu le temps de faire les sons, les textures, les skins, les effets de lumières mais vous kiffez de voir un jeu trouver sa maturité dans vos mains. Non ?

----------


## Red_Force

> T'es bien naïf dis donc.
> 
> 49.99$ = 49.99€ à 3 € près.


Non plus sur Steam. Mais je suis d'accord, tout celà n'est que suputation (et je suis poli)

---------- Post ajouté à 13h02 ----------




> (même si sa durée de vie aura été très courte pour un jeu Valve).


Mis à part TF2 (et CS, mais bon...), je vois rien chez Valve avec une durée de vie comparable.

----------


## Menkar

> Et comme jouer au 2 sans avoir goûté au 1 me paraît un peu couillon, je pense garder mes sous pour autre chose (Killing Floor?).
> 
> C'était très intéressant.


Le problème c'est que jouer au 2 quand on a le 1 semble assez inutile.

----------


## paflechat

Voila ce que disait gabe il n'y a pas si longtemps !

"One of the things that we're doing is we seem to be in a transition between games as a package product and games more of a service. So if you look at Team Fortress 2, one of things that's really helped grow the community is the continuous updates, where we release new maps, new character classes, new unlockables, new weapons. And we tell the stories about the characters, like the meet the sniper, or meet the sandwich. And that ongoing delivery of content really seems to grow the community.

"So each time we've released one of those for Team Fortress 2 we've seen about a 20% increase in the number of people who are playing online. And that number is really important because it determines how many community created maps there are, how many servers are running, and so on. So we'll do the same thing with Left 4 Dead where we'll have the initial release and then we'll release more movies, more characters, more weapons, unlockables, achievements, because that's the way you continue to grow a community over time."

Donc comme certains, j'espere que ce qui se passe chez valve est une grosse blague...  :tired: 

Je peux comprendre que le marché des consoles est profitable , mais techniquement c'est deja ce qui fait que l4d  est merdique sur certains points,  on regarde juste du coté du serveur browser pour s'en rendre compte. Si c'etait resté "PC only" il niii! Aurait pas toutes ces merdes.

Apres, si ils veulent lacher ce qui faisait leurs forces, comme l'ajout de maps, le soutien aux modeurs.... Ca devient grave je trouve.

Si on ajoute a ca le 1€=1$ ... La coupe est pleine pour moi 

Je fais parti de ceux qui conseillaient un achat aveugle des jeux valve .... C'est plus le cas depuis quelques temps , ca l'est encore moins depuis hier.

----------


## JojoLeMerou

Il pourrait peut-être refaire une sorte d'Orange Box, avec HL Episode 3 et L4D 1 & 2...
Mais j'y crois pas vraiment, l'époque du gentil Valve est à mon avis bien finie.

----------


## Mr Ianou

Vous allez voir que ça va sentir la mise a jour du spy.

Ah non merde je suis en retard.

Avant de pleurer comme une madeleine,j'attends d'avoir un peu plus d'écho qui sait si les possesseur du premier n'auront pas droit a une offre.

Mais chez Valve ça commence a sentir le taureau

----------


## Guest

> Il pourrait peut-être refaire une sorte d'Orange Box, avec HL Episode 3 et L4D 1 & 2...
> Mais j'y crois pas vraiment, l'époque du gentil Valve est à mon avis bien finie.


Et Portal 2  ::ninja:: 

Portal 2...  :tired:

----------


## JojoLeMerou

> Et Portal 2 
> 
> Portal 2...


:emochion:  ::cry::

----------


## Cubbe

Comme cela a été dit beaucoup de monde, on a l'impression de s'être fait un peut avoir.

Je dirais pas que l'on s'est fait prendre la fesse avec du gravier car faut pas exagérer non plus.

Bref on a tous acheté le jeu en sachant qu'il manquait des choses, campagnes non dispo en versus, peu de campagnes, pas de sdk. Mais on pensait que cela serait corrigé avec le temps, ce qui est en parti arrivé. Pour moi les 2 (nouvelles) campagnes versus ne sont pas aussi bien adaptées que les autres (impossible d'aller sur les toits... Entre autre) et le sdk n'est qu'en beta.

Le fait que le contenu soit sorti au fur et à mesure faisait pensait que l'on avait eu raison de croire en l'évolution de ce jeux, mais voilà qu'ils coupent une bonne partie de nos attentes.

Ok, on s'est bien éclatés pendant quelques mois, mais on a payé au prix fort un jeu qui n'était pas réelement complet, et pour moi, de ce que j'ai vu des vidéos, le 2 n'a pas l'air terrible puisque l'on perd une bonne partie de l'ambiance qui fait la force du 1.

----------


## magicganja

C'est chelou parce que vu les screenshots, ça a vraiment juste l'air d'être une nouvelle map... Ou peut être qu'ils vont nous faire rêver en rajoutant... Je sais pas moi... Quatre nouvelles campagnes officielles et des jolis persos tout mignons?







Ou pas

----------


## (Douysteam)VINO

> A la limite Valve n'est pas responsable de ça non ? La faute sur le site vendeur qui n'a pas attendu de feu vert officiel de la part de Valve.
> 
> Duke forever est, je pense, l'exemple le plus parlant. 
> 
> Donc les gugus qui préco ( dans l'hypothèse du fake hein ) auront un bon d'achat pour acheter left 4 dead. Et si ils l'ont déjà ben...Il s'agira de pigeons non ? ^^


Sur Amazon tu paye à l'expedition pas à la commande donc le problème n'as pas lieu d'être. Mais de toute façon je ne crois pas à un fake( comme je ne croyais pas à un update du spy  ::):  )

----------


## magicganja

Cheveux paaaaaaaaas de l4d2  :Emo:

----------


## comic_sans_ms

Quitte à prendre les choses de manière positive, on dirait que le prochain est plus ambitieux: plus d'armes, plus de maps, plus de modes de jeu, et une promesse (mettons qu'on y croie) d'updates à la TF2. C'est toujours ça de pris. On attendra un WE à 10€ et hop!

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

Ce qui me plairait c'est de pouvoir jouer à 4 sur une même console.

----------


## J2R2MY

Maxwell, je lis ta signature, et je trouve pas sa signification xD

----------


## Maxwell

> Quitte à prendre les choses de manière positive, on dirait que le prochain est plus ambitieux: plus d'armes, plus de maps, plus de modes de jeu, et une promesse (mettons qu'on y croie) d'updates à la TF2. C'est toujours ça de pris. On attendra un WE à 10€ et hop!


Tout comme le premier.




> Maxwell, je lis ta signature, et je trouve pas sa signification xD


Mais si... C'est juste que j'adore quand un plan.

----------


## J2R2MY

> C'est chelou parce que vu les screenshots, ça a vraiment juste l'air d'être une nouvelle map... Ou peut être qu'ils vont nous faire rêver en rajoutant... Je sais pas moi... Quatre nouvelles campagnes officielles et des jolis persos tout mignons?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ou pas



Les videos de gameplay montrent une interface remagnée.
J'imagine que c'est sencé justifier que valve puisse glisser un 2 après le titre.

----------


## Maxwell

Ouais et la pochette c'est pas la même. Et le noir il est plus gros. C'est définitivement un autre jeu.

----------


## Altyki

N'oublie pas le tank qui a une skin différente.

----------


## Ash_Crow

> J'avais le sentiment d'avoir "investi" dans ce jeu, qu'il n'en était qu'à sa jeunesse et qu'au fur et à mesure, comme pour TF2 il s'enrichirait jusqu'à devenir un chef d'oeuvre. [...] j'ai l'impression d'avoir misé sur le mauvais poulain.


Ah ouais, pour le coup c'était sur _Mount&Blade_ qu'il fallait miser  ::P: 




> Où est ce que j'ai écrit ce que t'as cité de moi ?


Bug récurrent sur ce forum, le mauvais nom qui s'affiche en tête d'un quote...

----------


## Selketh

> N'oublie pas le tank qui a une skin différente.


Même pas, c'est un autre infecté spécial pompé d'un post sur le forum officiel, créé par un gars qui n'était pas au courant que son idée avait été pillée sans demander son avis.

----------


## john

Je me disais bien que L4D 1er du nom sentait l'entubage.
 Avec une campagne solo de 5-6 heures (grand maximum), je sentais ce jeu un peu trop léger pour durer, même avec son multi qui ne faisait que reprendre la campagne principale.

Toute la presse l'a encensé sur la promesse d'un contenu futur à venir qui viendrait fortement rallonger la durée de vie.
Résultat: que dalle!! Je suis certain que si Valve n'avait pas fait toute sa communication autour de ce futur contenu, il se serait pris de sales notes.

Et maintenant, on a une suite qui s'annonce aussi peu étoffée (je serais curieux de connaitre la durée de cet opus en solo) et avec peu d'innovations.

Bref faudrait être un peu maso pour l'acheter à sa sortie.(surtout si la presse tombe dans le panneau comme la première fois)

Toujours attendre un an après la sortie avant d'acheter, au moins le jeu est fini, patché, coute moins cher et évite de se faire couillonner.

----------


## tenshu

> Même pas, c'est un autre infecté spécial pompé d'un post sur le forum officiel, créé par un gars qui n'était pas au courant que son idée avait été pillée sans demander son avis.


 :tired:  hum si tu dit vrai je croit que quelqu'un a oublié de distribuer les pillules à l'équipe de dev  :tired:

----------


## Maxwell

Il dit vrai.

Meet The Charger.

----------


## Pelomar

Bof, pas besoin de s'emballer pour un fake aussi évident.

----------


## Maxwell

Pelomar, still in denial.

----------


## Pelomar

Moi je m'en bat la race, j'ai pas L4D, mais mon instinct ne me trompe jamais (c'est pour ca que j'ai pas L4D, je savais qu'il serait chiant au bout d'un mois et que Valve ferait des updates moisis)  :B):

----------


## Maxwell

Mytho, t'as pas L4D parce que t'avais aucun ami avec qui jouer à l'autre bout du monde.

----------


## AgentDerf

> Même pas, c'est un autre infecté spécial pompé d'un post sur le forum officiel, créé par un gars qui n'était pas au courant que son idée avait été pillée sans demander son avis.


Enfin bon le post du gars il présente un zombie avec un bras tout bizarre, c'est pas super originale non?
J'ai l'impression d'avoir déjà vu dans cinquante résident evil and co.

Il est tout a fait possible que les dev y ai penser avant ou en même temps.

Je veux dire c'est pas la mort d'inventer un nouveau zombi.

Et il y aura toujours un gars qui diras "putain on ma piqué mon idée, j'avais fait ce même dessin sur mon cahier de CM2 quand j'avais 12 ans".

Si le développement de L4D 2 a commencer depuis un moment, je pense que les nouveaux boss était déjà prévu depuis un moment.

Quand bien même il se serai inspiré de post de joueur je vois pas trop le pb. Ils vont pas distribuer 10 dollars a chaque fois qu'un gars évoque une idée qui se retrouve dans le jeu.

Il y a surement dans le forum steam un gars qui a dit "ca serai cool d'avoir une tronçonneuse ou une hache" c'est pas pour autant qu'on devrait lui donner une médaille. C'est basique comme idée.

----------


## Maxwell

T'as survolé le topic au moins ? C'est loin d'être basique. C'est ultra détaillé (OK, reste à voir comment ça fonctionne dans le jeu), y'as des Artworks, une 60aine de pages de discussion, c'est LA suggestion de nouvel infecté la plus soutenue du forum, voire même la seule.

Je suis d'accord avec toi, ça veut pas dire qu'ils n'avaient pas eu l'idée avant, mais la quand même c'est du trait pour trait, jusqu'au nom.

----------


## fadaring

N'empêche que c'est vraiment bien les boules cette histoire... Si ils le vendent encore à la 50$ (55 si tu l'achètes en préco), je m'auto-pirate mon compte steam...

Ce qui fait le plus chier dans cette histoire, c'est le discours qui a été tenu chez valve apres TF2 et avant la sortie de L4D, qui nous a fait briller nos yeux d'enfants, quand on nous a dis qu'on était pas que des consommateurs, qu'on était des gamers...

Et dire qu'il y a moins d'un an, on croyait encore au père noel...

----------


## AgentDerf

> T'as survolé le topic au moins ? C'est loin d'être basique. C'est ultra détaillé (OK, reste à voir comment ça fonctionne dans le jeu), y'as des Artworks, une 60aine de pages de discussion, c'est LA suggestion de nouvel infecté la plus soutenue du forum, voire même la seule.
> 
> Je suis d'accord avec toi, ça veut pas dire qu'ils n'avaient pas eu l'idée avant, mais la quand même c'est du trait pour trait, jusqu'au nom.
> 
> http://alejandrogorgal.googlepages.c...mer_Back03.jpg



Enfin perso je trouve que sur les dessins on vois un zombi super slime et maigre, avec des bras fins.



Et que d'après la vidéo on vois un gros zombie, tout large et gros, avec un bras enorme.

Donc en un coup d'oeil comme cela je vois pas le rapport entre les dessins du gars et le screen du nouveau boss.

C'est un peu comme si tu me montrai une photos de mimi mathy et david douillet je te dirais que cela  n'a rien à voir... Quoi que.... ::O:

----------


## Velgos

> Enfin bon le post du gars il présente un zombie avec un bras tout bizarre, c'est pas super originale non?
> J'ai l'impression d'avoir déjà vu dans cinquante résident evil and co.
> 
> Il est tout a fait possible que les dev y ai penser avant ou en même temps.
> 
> Je veux dire c'est pas la mort d'inventer un nouveau zombi.
> 
> Et il y aura toujours un gars qui diras "putain on ma piqué mon idée, j'avais fait ce même dessin sur mon cahier de CM2 quand j'avais 12 ans".
> 
> ...


Bin voyons. L'idée date de décembre et son principe est parfaitement détaillé, c'est loin d'être un bête dessin, mais visiblement tu ne t'es pas penché plus de 30 secondes sur la question que tu traites avec tant de morgue.

Et si tu lis le propos du mec il réclame pas de maille, il aurait été ravi que son idée soit reprise dans un DLC ou du contenu gratuit avec un crédit.
Là son idée est reprise sans faire la moindre mention de son véritable auteur et dans une version payante plein pot du jeu extrêmement contestée. Il est dégouté.

Soit dit en passant, je ne sais pas aux USA, mais en France ce comportement viole 3 ou 4 droits d'auteur et s'apparente à de la contrefaçon. 

(edit: ah oui pardon: ils ont fait prendre 100 kgs, ça n'a plus rien à voir.)

/hs

----------


## Maxwell

Tu chipotes, il a quand même la même morphologie. Il est plus gros dans le trailer certes, mais c'est un détail. Il a un bras plus gros que l'autre.

----------


## TheToune

> Pelomar, still in denial.


C'est pas du déni ...  :tired: 

Il y a beaucoup trop de choses pas clair dans toute cette histoire pour que cela soit vrai.

----------


## Super_maçon

> C'est pas du déni ... 
> 
> Il y a beaucoup trop de choses pas clair dans toute cette histoire pour que cela soit vrai.




Agree o/

----------


## fadaring

C'est certain qu'il y a une tripotée de choses plus que surprennante de la part de Valve dans cette annonce.

Malgré tout, si c'est un fake, je vois pas trop l'intérêt... Juste se faire insulter un bon coup avant la release?

Ca fait un peu style Ryanair : on fait des annonces de trucs énormes, et on observe. Si ca bouge pas alors c'est adopté, et si ca gueule on fait machine arrière en rigolant et en disant que "évidemment c'etait un fake!!!".

----------


## Selketh

> Malgré tout, si c'est un fake, je vois pas trop l'intérêt... Juste se faire insulter un bon coup avant la release?


Créer un buzz énorme, faire un pied de nez à la concurrence sans avoir à dépenser "des millions de dollars" sur la campagne marketing ?

----------


## Altyki

> (...)
> Ca fait un peu style Ryanair : on fait des annonces de trucs énormes, et on observe. Si ca bouge pas alors c'est adopté, et si ca gueule on fait machine arrière en rigolant et en disant que "évidemment c'etait un fake!!!".


Et personnellement je suis persuadé que c'est ça !

----------


## Darkath

http://gabenewellisfat.ytmnd.com/

----------


## Tromzy

> Ca fait un peu style Ryanair : on fait des annonces de trucs énormes, et on observe. Si ca bouge pas alors c'est adopté, et si ca gueule on fait machine arrière en rigolant et en disant que "évidemment c'etait un fake!!!".


Quand tu proposes un plan cul à ta femme avec sa meilleure copine, c'est évidemment pour rire... 

Spoiler Alert! 


sauf si elle dit oui.



J'ai tellement envie de croire à un fake, mais en même temps, ça se saurait si le monde du JV était un monde de Calinours...

 ::cry::

----------


## El Gringo

> http://gabenewellisfat.ytmnd.com/


J'ai rarement vu aussi sobre et insultant à la fois... J'ai bien ri.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Tu chipotes, il a quand même la même morphologie. Il est plus gros dans le trailer certes, mais c'est un détail. Il a un bras plus gros que l'autre.


Quoi ? Deux jambes, deux bras, une tête ?
Merde, faut porter plainte, ils ont plagiés l'Homme.

Le coup du bras plus gros que l'autre, ça existe depuis Hellboy (à ma connaissance) sinon, alors si on va par là...

----------


## Guest

> Quoi ? Deux jambes, deux bras, une tête ?
> Merde, faut porter plainte, ils ont plagiés l'Homme.
> 
> Le coup du bras plus gros que l'autre, ça existe depuis Hellboy (à ma connaissance) sinon, alors si on va par là...


Non mais apparemment les compétences et tout c'est pareil aussi, donc zobi votre argumentation sur le physique bande de verreux pleins de mauvaise foi, je suis sûr que votre mère vous a jamais dit que la beauté était intérieure.

----------


## Menkar

> Non mais apparemment les compétences et tout c'est pareil aussi, donc zobi votre argumentation sur le physique bande de verreux pleins de mauvaise foi, je suis sûr que votre mère vous a jamais dit que la beauté était intérieure.



De toute façon c'est Nadal qui a eu l'idée le premier.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Non mais apparemment les compétences et tout c'est pareil aussi, donc zobi votre argumentation sur le physique bande de verreux pleins de mauvaise foi, je suis sûr que votre mère vous a jamais dit que la beauté était intérieure.


Parce que nous on est pas moche comme toi  :Cigare: 

Ca ne fait que confirmer: c'st beaucoup trop grosd e la part de Valve de piquer une idée sans en remercier le créateur. D'une manière générale, et même si y'a eu quelques dérapages, ils ont toujours favorisé la communauté.

----------


## El Gringo

> Quoi ? Deux jambes, deux bras, une tête ?
> Merde, faut porter plainte, ils ont plagiés l'Homme.
> 
> Le coup du bras plus gros que l'autre, ça existe depuis Hellboy (à ma connaissance) sinon, alors si on va par là...


Tu te focalises sur les détails les plus insignifiants pour ne pas parler vraiment du sujet. Enfin de ce sujet. Mais bon cette histoire est un peu anecdotique je pense, le mec a fait une bonne suggestion il devrait être content qu'elle soit reprise. Après il serait légitime qu'il soit au moins remercié, si ce n'est crédité, mais ils allaient pas le faire avant d'annoncer officiellement quoi que ce soit sur ce qu'ils préparaient... Là, c'est fait par exemple...

----------


## Velgos

> De toute façon c'est Nadal qui a eu l'idée le premier.


Nan, c'est le lanceur de javelot dans les 12 travaux d'Asterix.

----------


## keicain

Ha Ha Ha Ha... Mais donnez moi un petit peu de ce qu'ils prennent quoi ça à l'air trop délirant...

Pour les feignants, un gogo de chez Valve (Chet Faliszek - Écrivain responsable des dialogues et autre petites joyeuseté littéraire de L4D) déclare que Valve aurait tellement fait de contenu additionnel qu'il se devait d'en faire un nouveau jeu...

Voilà c'est tout, vous pouvez continuer votre vie...

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Tu te focalises sur les détails les plus insignifiants pour ne pas parler vraiment du sujet.


Ouaip.
Pour info, ça s'appelle "la mauvaise foi"
Mais c'est tellement amusant de voir tout le monde s'exciter sur cette annonce  ::ninja::

----------


## john

> Ha Ha Ha Ha... Mais donnez moi un petit peu de ce qu'ils prennent quoi ça à l'air trop délirant...
> 
> Pour les feignants, un gogo de chez Valve (Chet Faliszek - Écrivain responsable des dialogues et autre petites joyeuseté littéraire de L4D) déclare que Valve aurait tellement fait de contenu additionnel qu'il se devait d'en faire un nouveau jeu...
> 
> Voilà c'est tout, vous pouvez continuer votre vie...



Il y avait déjà tellement de contenu dans le premier... :tired: 

Bientôt, une carte pour 45 euros et tous les fans seront super content.
Ça me rappelle un certain Call of duty ...

----------


## Ezechiel

> Mais c'est tellement amusant de voir tout le monde s'exciter sur cette annonce


C'est des génies les mecs de la com' chez Valve. Quand ils vont révéler que c'est une blague on va tous s'écrouler en larme de bonheur et de joie. Et quand ils diront que c'était pour dénoncer les pratiques capitalistes pourries du monde du jeu vidéo, bin on voudra lui faire l'amour à Gabe. Malgré que c'est une grosse otarie. Quel putain de génie j'vous jure  :Emo:

----------


## Zap@n

La meilleure façon d'enfler Valve, et de leur faire comprendre, c'est encore de soutenir la communauté modding du premier volet, et de rester sur L4D premier du nom en jouant que sur les nouvelles maps (qui arriveront un jour j'espère). Là les rôles vont s'inverser.  ::):

----------


## Darkath

> J'ai rarement vu aussi sobre et insultant à la fois... J'ai bien ri.


De rien ^^ J'avait vu d'autre gif avec Gabe mais je les trouve plus  :tired:

----------


## AgentDerf

> Bin voyons. L'idée date de décembre et son principe est parfaitement détaillé, c'est loin d'être un bête dessin, mais visiblement tu ne t'es pas penché plus de 30 secondes sur la question que tu traites avec tant de morgue.
> 
> Et si tu lis le propos du mec il réclame pas de maille, il aurait été ravi que son idée soit reprise dans un DLC ou du contenu gratuit avec un crédit.
> Là son idée est reprise sans faire la moindre mention de son véritable auteur et dans une version payante plein pot du jeu extrêmement contestée. Il est dégouté.
> 
> Soit dit en passant, je ne sais pas aux USA, mais en France ce comportement viole 3 ou 4 droits d'auteur et s'apparente à de la contrefaçon. 
> 
> (edit: ah oui pardon: ils ont fait prendre 100 kgs, ça n'a plus rien à voir.)
> 
> /hs


J'ai bien lu le post (enfin la page 1 de l'annonce du monstre, et les derniers page de reaction du gars).

Mais je conçoit le fait qu'il est possible que les gars de valve ai eu l'idée tout seul. Je veux dire le principe du monstre qui charge c deja un truc du tank, qui si je me trompe pas est déjà dans le jeu de base depuis oct 2008.

Donc le gars a juste eux l'idée en s'inspirant du tank de le faire moins résistant et bcp plus rapide dans la charge. C pas un concept super novateur, que n'importe qui chez valve peu bien avoir.

De plus pour le moment on sait rien de très precis sur le charger de valve, donc avant de crier au plagia il faudrait peut etre en savoir plus non?

Enfin si le gars veux pas que sont idée soit utiliser a son insut il devrait pas la poster comme cela sur un forum. Oui j'ai lu que cela ne le deranger pas que valve utilise son idée, mais cela le derange que cela soit pour une extension payant!
Mai que je sache le 1ier de L4D est payant non??

Et que je sache lacher une idée sur un forum n'est pas proteger par grand chose.
Si je declame a tue tête dans la rue la formule pour changer le plomb en or et qu'on me la pique je ne doit m'en prendre qu'a moi même.
Lachez une idée sur un forum sous couvert d'un pseudo avec aucun moyen de rattacher réellement a une personne physique, tu ne peux pas a mon avis (mais je suis pas juriste) attaquer qui que cela soit pour violation de propriété intellectuel.

----------


## Fenhryl

> La meilleure façon d'enfler Valve, et de leur faire comprendre, c'est encore de soutenir la communauté modding du premier volet, et de rester sur L4D premier du nom en jouant que sur les nouvelles maps (qui arriveront un jour j'espère). Là les rôles vont s'inverser.


Dans un monde parfait, ce serait... Parfait.

Dans notre monde reel et tangible il va s'en ecouler quelques brouettes et en aucun cas Valve se sera gaufré.
Maintenant on peut coller à nos opinions et nos principes, ne pas l'acheter  et essayer de faire fructifier le contenu de L4D en disant merde a L4D2, mais je doute serieusement que cela change quoi que ce soit.
Sans chercher bien loin, l'histoire du 1$=1€. Tout le monde a crié au boycott, moi-même je n'ai plus acheté de jeu sur Steam, mais je commande les versions boites aux UK. Peau de balle, les prix n'ont pas ou presque été réajusté.

----------


## Angelina

Pub









 :tired:  /  ::sad::

----------


## fadaring

> Le coup du bras plus gros que l'autre, ça existe depuis Hellboy (à ma connaissance) sinon, alors si on va par là...


heuuu non, ca a été inventé juste après l'invention de la br.. L'invention du tennis.

----------


## AgentDerf

Enfin j'en reviens au problème de départ je vois pas pourquoi vous voulez dire merdre à L4D2??

Putain 5 campagnes les gars! 

Le 1ier avec 4 campagnes ils me tient encore en halène, alors 5 nouvelles campagnes! 
Si elles sont plus travailler et plus longue c'est vraiment que du bonheur!

Alors oui on avez promis plus de contenu pour L4D, oui on a pas vue une seul nouvelle campagne. Oui Valve va faire de l'argent en vendant ces campagnes (ouh trop la honte).

Mais je vois mal dans une société privé dire "on va fournir des camapagne à l'infinie pour des joueurs qui on acheter une fois le jeu (entre 15 et 45 euros selon les week end)" Enfin ca peux passer en tant que rêve de développeur.
Mais les gestionnaires de la boites vont dire "eh coco tu es gentils c moi qui paye les salaires. Alors on va faire ces 5 nouvelles campagnes et les vendre". Ce qui me parait normale.

Enfin la d'un coup 5 nouvelles campagne c'est la fête! Moi je suis trop contant!

Car bon les modeur je veux bien, mais faire une jolie campagne de 5 cartes bien travailler et équilibrer ca prend du temps.
Quand on vois le temps que prend la carte Paris de CPC, on comprend qu'il faut plus que de la bonne volonté. Il faut vraiment travailler dur, avec abnégation.

Et bon d'ici la sortie de L4D2 on aura si tous va bien qu'une seul belle campagne de moddeur a se mettre sous la dent c'est "Dead Before Dawn".

Donc pour moi c'est pas trop tot L4D2 (ou L4D extension pack +5 campagnes!!!) car moi j'en veux plus et j'en redemande!
Et je vais pas attendre 2 ans pour avoir de nouvelles zone infesté a traverser!

Et la je parle même pas des nouveautés en plus (même mineur) promis pour L4D2.

----------


## Moluske

Après un L4D plutôt original au début puis vite lassant, je m'attendait a voir arriver des MAJ style TF2 et bien on c'est bien fait avoir ! Pire il nous demande d'acheter L4D 2 pour avoir une meilleur versions du jeu ! Bon moi je vais au Sexshop m'acheter de la vaseline  ::O:

----------


## Cocosme

> Enfin j'en reviens au problème de départ je vois pas pourquoi vous voulez dire merdre à L4D2??
> 
> Putain 5 campagnes les gars! 
> 
> Le 1ier avec 4 campagnes ils me tient encore en halène, alors 5 nouvelles campagnes! 
> Si elles sont plus travailler et plus longue c'est vraiment que du bonheur!
> 
> Alors oui on avez promis plus de contenu pour L4D, oui on a pas vue une seul nouvelle campagne. Oui Valve va faire de l'argent en vendant ces campagnes (ouh trop la honte).
> 
> ...


100% d'accord avec toi ... Vivement la sortie, ca m'empechera pas de profiter de L4D1 en attendant (qui aura été bien rentabilisé depuis). Quand on pense que certain paye 70 € pour jouer meme pas 5 heures sur certain jeux, je signe n'importe quand pour avoir 1 L4D/an !

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> Enfin j'en reviens au problème de départ je vois pas pourquoi vous voulez dire merdre à L4D2??
> 
> Putain 5 campagnes les gars! 
> 
> Le 1ier avec 4 campagnes ils me tient encore en halène, alors 5 nouvelles campagnes! 
> Si elles sont plus travailler et plus longue c'est vraiment que du bonheur!
> 
> Alors oui on avez promis plus de contenu pour L4D, oui on a pas vue une seul nouvelle campagne. Oui Valve va faire de l'argent en vendant ces campagnes (ouh trop la honte).
> 
> ...


Dixit un gars qui vit dans une grotte depuis 2 ans et n'a jamais entendu parler du suivi de Team Fortress 2 (payé au même prix, et avec un jeu qui n'a plus rien à voir avec ses débuts tellement les updates sont nombreux ET REUSSIS)

Et dire qu'il y a des gens qui arrivent encore à defendre la politique Valve sur L4D, j'applaudis d'une main (et de l'autre, je déplace L4D de mes favoris pour y remettre TF2)

----------


## Cocosme

Entre faire une map TF2 et une campagne L4D xD ...

----------


## Red_Force

> J'ai rarement vu aussi sobre et insultant à la fois... J'ai bien ri.


Ce qui me faisait penser que récement je me disais que finalement j'aimais plus trop quand canardpc (ou d'autres, mais ça reste le spécialiste) se laissait aller à la vanne perso méchante. Ca m'a fait rire longtemps mais en y pensant ça contribue d'un certain climat où tout un chacun peu trouver normal de traiter les devs comme des entités inhumaines auquelle aucun respect élémentaire ne peut être du. Franchement je me suis mis dans la peau de GN qui a donc un sévère problème de poids, le genre qui lui dit bien clair qu'il atteindra jamais les 70 ans et que les femmes qui veulent coucher avec lui ont peu de chance de le désirer. Alors lui il se dit "bon, mon truc c'est de faire des jeux" et là il a des gens en face qui, bien que ça n'ait rien à voir avec ce qu'il fait de bien ou de mal dans ses jeux, le pointe du doigt en disant "t'es gros! T'es gros!". 

Je trouve que les talents d'écritures humoristiques des canardeurs n'ont pas besoin de ce genre de facilité, et qu'il y a suffisament à dire sur Gabe Newell l'éditeur de jeux vidéo pour faire (complètement) abstraction de son tour de taille. Sans aller jusqu'à faire la morale, hein, juste mes deux cents...

----------


## Augen13

> Maintenant on peut coller à nos opinions et nos principes, ne pas l'acheter  et essayer de faire fructifier le contenu de L4D en disant merde a L4D2


Dire "merde" ça porte chance!

----------


## AgentDerf

> Dixit un gars qui vit dans une grotte depuis 2 ans et n'a jamais entendu parler du suivi de Team Fortress 2 (payé au même prix, et avec un jeu qui n'a plus rien à voir avec ses débuts tellement les updates sont nombreux ET REUSSIS)
> 
> Et dire qu'il y a des gens qui arrivent encore à defendre la politique Valve sur L4D, j'applaudis d'une main (et de l'autre, je déplace L4D de mes favoris pour y remettre TF2)


Au les gars il n'y a pas que TF2 dans la vie.
Prendre c'est exemple à chaque fois c fatiguant.
TF2 arrive a fonctionner comme cela, tant mieux.

J'ai acheter la orange box dés ca sortie pour TF2.
J'y ai jouer 2 mois grand max, j'accroche pas je suis désolé.
Même avec 50 update gratuite ca change pas grand chose.
J'en ai refait une session il y pas longtemps, c'était sympa, mais bon pas de quoi y passer des nuits entier.

Puis bon faut être honnête entre une carte de TF2 c'est quand même plus simple à faire qu'une campagne de L4D non?
C'est deux camps plus ou moins symétrique.
Et le système même du jeu, c'est à dire avec les 8 classes différentes (10? Je sais plus) ca me parait logique qu'il y ai bcp d'update d'équilibrage.

Dans l4d le gameplay se prete pas trop a changer les zombies et les classe de perso (il y en a pas  ::):  ) toute les 2 semaines.

Et d'après ce que je comprend (en lisant des commantaires à chaque news TF2) certain se plaignent des ces update trop récurrente car elle déséquilibrerai le gameplay.
Donc si je résume :

- Si il y a trop d'update sur TF2 les gens se plaignent.
- Si il y en a pas assez sur L4D les gens se plaignent.

Je pense qu'il y en aura des jamais content.

Et a part TF2 tu peux me citer d'autre jeu avec un suivi aussi fort? C'est quand même super rare. Et même si c'est bien ok, c'est pas non plus un drame si c'est pas le cas sur tout les jeux.

----------


## El Gringo

> Enfin j'en reviens au problème de départ je vois pas pourquoi vous voulez dire merdre à L4D2??
> 
> Putain 5 campagnes les gars!


Ben quand on nous promet un truc on l'a mauvaise d'apprendre qu'il va falloir payer 45€ un an après pour avoir ce qu'on imaginait. Un an putain, je dis pas que j'aurais voulu autant de nouveautés que pour TF2 mais une ou deux nouvelles campagnes, une arme par ci par là, un SDK pour les modeurs et quelques mois de plus pour en profiter sans qu'on nous promette mieux à côté c'est pas la mort quand même... Valve avait pour habitude de bien bosser sur ses jeux avant de les sortir, d'assurer le suivi et d'ouvrir la porte aux modeurs, ils viennent de faire tout à l'envers après nous avoir bien carotté et ça t'étonne qu'on soit vénère ?

----------


## Red_Force

> Enfin j'en reviens au problème de départ je vois pas pourquoi vous voulez dire merdre à L4D2??


Je suis plutôt d'accord avec toi mais voilà, GN a dit clairement qu'ils comptaient faire des choses pour l4d de l'ordre de : nouveaux persos, armes (mais pas campagnes, de ce que j'ai lu...). Donc ça, c'était pipo, et ça mérite à tout le moins des excuses.

D'autres part, et bien que je réalise pleinement que 20 maps de l4D (les 4 campagnes) représente autant ou plus de boulot qu'un FPS solo classique, c'est vrai que j'aurais apprécié de voir des mini campagnes, genre de deux maps, ne serait ce que parcequ'avoir des chapitres de longueurs exactement égales est plutot chiant. Ce serait bien de pouvoir lancer le jeu pour des parties courtes, et non pas en survival. C'est chiant le survival!

Puisqu'ils ont l'air de dire qu'ils ont chié de la map, ça ne serait probablement pas la mort de nous offrir une ou deux mini campagnes, qui conclueraient éventuellement le parcours de Zoe, Bill, Francis et le noir.

----------


## El Gringo

> Dans l4d le gameplay se prete pas trop a changer les zombies et les classe de perso (il y en a pas  ) toute les 2 semaines.


Ah ouais, et pourquoi pas ? Le mec qui a imaginé le nouveau boss soit-disant piqué avait aussi eu une super idée pour faire des classes de zombies, y'a moyen de faire des classes pour les persos, y'a moyen d'introduire de nouvelles armes ou accessoires, y'aurait eu des déçus mais surement moins que les gens qui sont dégoutés maintenant.




> Et d'après ce que je comprend (en lisant des commantaires à chaque news TF2) certain se plaignent des ces update trop récurrente car elle déséquilibrerai le gameplay.
> Donc si je résume :
> 
> - Si il y a trop d'update sur TF2 les gens se plaignent.
> - Si il y en a pas assez sur L4D les gens se plaignent.
> 
> Je pense qu'il y en aura des jamais content.


T'es juste un troll c'est ça ?

---------- Post ajouté à 20h34 ----------




> (...) 
> 
> Je trouve que les talents d'écritures humoristiques des canardeurs n'ont pas besoin de ce genre de facilité, et qu'il y a suffisament à dire sur Gabe Newell l'éditeur de jeux vidéo pour faire (complètement) abstraction de son tour de taille. Sans aller jusqu'à faire la morale, hein, juste mes deux cents...


Je comprends, mais on n'est pas parfaits et on tombe parfois dans la facilité (surtout moi).

----------


## Sylvine

> Je comprends, mais on n'est pas parfaits et on tombe parfois dans la facilité (surtout moi).


 Et puis faut avouer que les gros c'est drôle.

----------


## Red_Force

> Et a part TF2 tu peux me citer d'autre jeu avec un suivi aussi fort? C'est quand même super rare.


D'autant que le suivi de TF2 fait partie de ces choses idéalisées. Il y a eu quelques armes (qui honnêtement n'ont pas du nécessiter un travail délirant), une map CP, une map payload, une map double payload, une ou deux maps arènes, et le reste du contenu de la communauté. Ah, et les vidéos, of course, dont nous sommes certes tous fans. Mais pour le jeu en lui même, on parle de quinze arme et cinq maps en deux ans. 

Tout ceci est très instructif, car j'ai le sentiment que Valve n'a pas du tout vu venir l'actuelle réaction des joueurs. A ce stade j'en conclue qu'il est capital de dépasser les *attentes* des gens. TF2 instaure une politique de mise à jour novatrice pour un FPS (certes pas pour un MMORPG...), tout le monde voit le "bonus". L4D ne part pas sur les rails annoncés, et fait une suite tout à fait classique : les attentes sont déçues. 

Valve paye à mon sens les deux choses suivantes :

- la disparité de pricing entre TF2 et L4D. L'un étant comparé à l'autre (et finalement, concurrent de notre temps de jeux), il aurait soit fallu faire les deux à prix TF2, soit les deux à prix L4D. 

- une certaine fébrilité à la sortie de L4D sur le fait que les joueurs se lasseraient peut être vite, ce qui les a amené à rassurer en disant "regardez TF2, on fera le nécéssaire". Bonné opé (ventes immédiates) mais incompatible avec une suite rapide, qui en dehors de ce contexte serait évidement une bonne chose pour tout le monde.

----------


## El Gringo

> Enfin j'en reviens au problème de départ je vois pas pourquoi vous voulez dire merdre à L4D2??


Pis franchement en faire un "2" avec ce qu'ils montrent pour l'instant et le temps de développement c'est abusé, ça ressemble juste une vraie extension payante... Mais on t'interdit pas de vouloir les encourager à faire des mises à jour annuelles payantes payantes hein, fais comme tu veux.

----------


## Red_Force

> Je comprends, mais on n'est pas parfaits et on tombe parfois dans la facilité (surtout moi).


En même temps on n'est pas là pour faire des choses difficiles, hein  :;): 

Mon but n'était que de provoquer le débat éthique à la pause café de vos somptueux locaux... La goujaterie a aussi du bon en ce sens qu'elle est garante de l'irrévérance, soit de l'indépendance...

----------


## Eprefall

Je me permets de demander ici l'adresse d'un bon proctologue !




> Au les gars il n'y a pas que TF2 dans la vie.
> Prendre c'est exemple à chaque fois c fatiguant.
> TF2 arrive a fonctionner comme cela, tant mieux.


Sauf qu'ici on nous a vendu L4D en nous faisant croire qu'il y aurait un suivi à la TF2 (Et sincérement c'est *l'argument* qui m'a poussé à dépenser plus de 20€ pour L4D).




> Puis bon faut être honnête entre une carte de TF2 c'est quand même plus simple à faire qu'une campagne de L4D non?
> C'est deux camps plus ou moins symétrique.
> Et le système même du jeu, c'est à dire avec les 8 classes différentes (10? Je sais plus) ca me parait logique qu'il y ai bcp d'update d'équilibrage.


Sauf qu'il y'a pas que de l'équilibrage et de l'ajout de maps, mais aussi de l'ajout de "mode" de jeu et surtout d'équipements. Et ça c'est sans doute pas si simple à équilibrer.




> Dans l4d le gameplay se prete pas trop a changer les zombies et les classe de perso (il y en a pas  ) toute les 2 semaines.


Non mais nous vendre un L4D2 avec un seul nouveau zombie (enfin jusqu'a maintenant), c'est pas un peu du foutage de gueule ? Il aurait pas pu l'ajouter au 1 ?




> Et d'après ce que je comprend (en lisant des commantaires à chaque news TF2) certain se plaignent des ces update trop récurrente car elle déséquilibrerai le gameplay.
> Donc si je résume :
> 
> - Si il y a trop d'update sur TF2 les gens se plaignent.
> - Si il y en a pas assez sur L4D les gens se plaignent.
> 
> Je pense qu'il y en aura des jamais content.


Ouais enfin à mon avis c'est souvent une minorité qui se plaint du trop "d'update", en revanche ça peut gueuler sur l'équilibrage mais ça c'est souvent corrigé rapidement en écoutant les joueurs. En fait :
Si y'en as trop : une minorité se plaint.
Si y'en as pas assez : une majorité se plaint.




> Et a part TF2 tu peux me citer d'autre jeu avec un suivi aussi fort? C'est quand même super rare. Et même si c'est bien ok, c'est pas non plus un drame si c'est pas le cas sur tout les jeux.


Sauf que pour les autres jeux on te fait pas miroiter ce suivi et que souvent les autres jeux ont l'air quand même un peu plus fini (parce que bon ce qu'ils nous ont fourni en maj, c'est un peu ce qu'il y'aurait du avoir dès le début).

----------


## gun

Bienvenu dans l'ére des fastfood des jeux vidéos. :FEAR:

Ou l'ère IKEA, les jeux où qui faut racheter les pièçes manquantes

----------


## DarkChépakoi

> Et bon d'ici la sortie de L4D2 on aura si tous va bien qu'une seul belle campagne de moddeur a se mettre sous la dent c'est "Dead Before Dawn".
> 
> Donc pour moi c'est pas trop tot L4D2 (ou L4D extension pack +5 campagnes!!!) car moi j'en veux plus et j'en redemande!
> Et je vais pas attendre 2 ans pour avoir de nouvelles zone infesté a traverser!
> 
> Et la je parle même pas des nouveautés en plus (même mineur) promis pour L4D2.


Le truc c'est qu'on a attendu jusqu'à fin Avril pour avoir un jeu complet avec SDK. Soit 7 mois avec un truc bancal en versus, avec seulement 2 campagnes jouables... Et je dirai seulement 4 campagnes coop' qui ont largement eut le temps d'être retourné dans tous les sens (et franchement avec 350h de temps de jeu dont au moins 100 en coop, je trouve ça tellement lassant que je n'y remet pas les pieds).

Donc nous voilà début juin avec un jeu que j'estime juste terminé, les campagnes rajoutées en versus ne sont pas des bonus, c'est la moindre des choses qu'elles y soient, le mod survival avec seulement 1 nouvelle map et dont l'intêret est vachement plus limité que les mods de la communauté Prison Break de cpc, c'est gentil mais franchement c'était pas commercialement crédible. Reste le SDK, sorti très tard, mais là je te rejoins: je vais pas gueuler sur un outil de modding communautaire gratuit qui permet de relancer l'intêret du jeu.

Alors L4D remboursé? Tout dépend comment on le regarde: 350h passé dessus, depuis que je l'ai acheté, c'est pas rien, je l'avoue, mais à la limite ma consommation de drogué ne regarde que moi, car en fin de compte je n'y ai joué que 6 mois.... Ouai 6 mois, je trouve pas ça énorme pour un jeu qui avait la prétention de concurrencer TF2 en terme d'apport gratuit de contenu.

Alors ok on va pas tarder à avoir des nouvelles campagnes (hein les canards de Paris by Night ::ninja:: ) et j'y retournerai avec plaisir dès que je pourrai mais franchement, aprendre qu'il va y avoir une suite avec des rajouts qu'eux même ont confessé comme étant à la base prévu pour une update mais vu le nombre ils l'ont transformés en titre à part entière, je trouve ça juste scandaleux quand on regarde l'état boiteux du titre à sa sortie.(Aucun hud, un équilibrage pas top, des bugs/exploits par ci par là, un matchmaking pas top).

Donc pour récapituler, la vraie release de L4D a véritablement eut lieu fin Avril et Valve nous a réellement offert le mod survival, le coolddown en versus qui le rend plus attractif et le sdk...Je trouve que ça fait light quand même pour annoncer une suite payante avec des idées de gameplay supplémentaires.

----------


## El Gringo

> Valve paye à mon sens les deux choses suivantes :
> 
> - la disparité de pricing entre TF2 et L4D. L'un étant comparé à l'autre (et finalement, concurrent de notre temps de jeux), il aurait soit fallu faire les deux à prix TF2, soit les deux à prix L4D. 
> 
> - une certaine fébrilité à la sortie de L4D sur le fait que les joueurs se lasseraient peut être vite, ce qui les a amené à rassurer en disant "regardez TF2, on fera le nécéssaire". Bonné opé (ventes immédiates) mais incompatible avec une suite rapide, qui en dehors de ce contexte serait évidement une bonne chose pour tout le monde.


Plus les retards de SDK perpétuels et absolument injustifiés... Et une politique commerciale de gros bâtard consistant à amputer une partie du jeu pour grossir la future extension (il fallait pas faire grand chose pour débloquer les deux campagnes exclues de Vs, d'ailleurs certains l'avaient remarqué bien avant le survival pack). Bref, le sentiment d'être réduit à des abrutis consommateurs sur lequel on teste le meilleur moyen de le ruiner. Je dis pas que c'est anormal, je dis pas non plus que L4D était pas jouissif, mais crois pas que ce soit trop éxagéré de se sentir lésé et de ne plus supporter l'image gamer-friendly qu'entretient Valve alors que c'est très largement éxagéré.

----------


## RaymondLAZER

Bof ... Bof ... Bof ... 
L'esprit à l air d être différent , on quitte un esprit pelloche tourné en  16 mm gonflé en super 16 mn puis téléciné en 35 mn pour une sorte de super prod filmé en numérique ... (moteur différent et très réaliste) . 
On sature le tout parce qu'il faut se démarquer du jeu original : + de gore, + de réalisme frontal , on remplace des hélicos par des F16 ... Et le gameplay génial du left 4 dead original dans tout ça et son moteur source qui , même si il n'est pas le pire cauchemard de votre carte graphique reste néanmoins superbe au niveau des nuances de couleurs et de part son age et le travail des D.A. Fait travailler un peu l'imagination ??? 
Bon cet avis n'engage que moi ,mais ce trailer ne présente aucun interêt sinon une surcouche marketing de type console ... 
Et puis les persos on s'y attache nondidjou !!

Le trailer est visible ici (mais je ne vous apprends rien) :
http://gba.jeuxactu.com/jatv-show-e3...er-1-5726.html

Pelloche granulléement votre,
Tonton Lazer

----------


## le faucheur

Moi j'attends surtout de voir a quel prix ils vont nous le vendre.

----------


## Marty

Leave L4D Alone !!!

(en tête de zombie ca serait mieux mais j'ai pas le temps)

----------


## Red_Force

> Plus les retards de SDK perpétuels et absolument injustifiés...


Ca j'aimerais bien une argumentation détaillée parceque vu de mon propre boulot, un SDK c'est assez ardu à produire. Surtout quand celui-ci va introduire des concepts assez nouveaux, en particulier :
- gestions des AI alliées
- gestion du director
J'ai pour ma part le sentiment qu'il est beaucoup plus simple de donner de quoi moder sur TF2 (en gros, faites les maps) que sur L4D. Mais peut être me trompé-je ? 




> Bref, le sentiment d'être réduit à des abrutis consommateurs sur lequel on teste le meilleur moyen de le ruiner. Je dis pas que c'est anormal, je dis pas non plus que L4D était pas jouissif, mais crois pas que ce soit trop éxagéré de se sentir lésé et de ne plus supporter l'image gamer-friendly qu'entretient Valve alors que c'est très largement éxagéré.


Valve a toujours oscillé entre contement des fans et exaspération. La c'est exaspération :P

---------- Post ajouté à 20h06 ----------




> Bof ... Bof ... Bof ... 
> L'esprit à l air d être différent , blablabla


Non en fait il s'agit juste de retrouver l'ambiance de l'ouverture de Day Of The Dead, film de référence sur le sujet qui tout comme "Zombie" d'ailleurs se passe essentiellement de jour. Contrairement à ce que les ignare ici semblent penser, c'est limite plus effrayant de jour. Les effets lampe torche c'est plus "alien" que "zombie" au cinéma...

----------


## El Gringo

> Ca j'aimerais bien une argumentation détaillée parceque vu de mon propre boulot, un SDK c'est assez ardu à produire.


Ben alors moi j'y connais rien du tout mais je fais confiance à Zoulou qui taffe sur un mod depuis longtemps. Apparemment le SDK c'est juste celui de TF2 adapté à l4d et c'est déjà ce qu'il utilisait avant qu'ils ne le sortent... Me demande pas plus de détails j'y comprends rien à ces conneries moi, mais si tu voyais son air abattu tu comprendrais à quel point il a l'impression de s'être fait fister.

----------


## AgentDerf

Enfin vous êtes quand même pas mal à dire que le jeu est pas fini, et qu'il est fini 7 mois plus tard.
En quoi L4D à la sortie n'était pas fini?

Je veux dire on peu faire toutes les campagnes en coop d'un bout à l'autre sans planter, sans bug bloquant.

Il faut faire la nuance entre :
- "le jeu est pas fini, car je veux ça ça et ça en plus et qu'il faudrait pouvoir casser les portes, piloter les voitures et pouvoir se mettre un casque de moto sur la tête". Qui viens plutôt d'un sentiment qu'on en veux plus.
- de "le jeu est pas fini car la porte de l'avion s'ouvre pas dans trou d'air, ou le fusil a pompe double canon ne marche pas" Ou la en effet on vend un jeu avec des fonctionnalités qui fonctionne pas.

Le L4D sortie en novembre 2008 était parfaitement fonctionnel, on pouvais se faire le jeu d'un bout a l'autre sans pb. Mis a part les deux maps versus manquante, je trouve que ct un produit bien fini.

Après on veux tous des trucs en plus, des mini campagnes, car on aime ce jeu et on en veux plus. Et en effet si il y a eu des promesses en effet je comprend que certain soit dessus. Mais bon les promesses n'engage que les gens qui les croient.
Perso quand j'ai acheter je n'avais lu aucune promesse et le contenue en lui même du jeu me faisait déjà bandé (et surtout après avoir tester la demo).

Et toujours pour finir avec la comparaison avec TF2. *EpreFall* souligné que dans TF2 il rajouté de nouveau mode de jeu. Ok L4D aussi 7 mois après. Et d'après ce que je me rappel TF2 les nouveaux mode de jeu sont aussi sortie dans ce même genre de délais (7 à 8 mois). Donc je pense qu'on est dans le même rythme de maj.

Mais en effet l'annonce de L4D2 viens chambouler ce rythme, pourquoi pas, comme on la dit plus haut, TF2 et L4D c'est pas la même boite et c'est pas forcément la même politique.

Pour moi lacher 45€ pour 100h de jeu et de fun ca me chope pas du tout, annuel ou pas.

Je dois dire quoi quand je m'achete "Pure" ou "Mirror Edge's" en lisant un test CPC plutôt positif, et que je lache 50 euros pour jouer 7h à 8h? Je survie.

Comment voulez vous que je parle "Vaseline et gravier" quand Valve me vend 100h de fun pour 45 euros?

----------


## El Gringo

> Comment voulez vous que je parle "Vaseline et gravier" quand Valve me vend 100h de fun pour 45 euros?


En ne lisant pas que ce qui recoupe tes arguments par exemple. La vaseline et le gravier c'est une expression mais il y a de quoi se sentir lésé, et pas que pour les promesses non tenues si si tu veux bien lire les messages précédents. Et sortir un l4d2 un an après c'est un peu tuer l4d, c'est dur de faire cohabiter deux jeux quand on te propose la même chose mais en plus complet juste à côté (surtout avec la promesse que tout ce qui se fait sur l4d sera dispo sur l4d2). Ils auraient attendu encore 6 mois, un an de plus pour nous le vendre (ils sont du genre patient normalement) après une ou deux mises à jour supplémentaires de l4d, j'aurais été ravi. Là j'ai plus que l'amertume de leur avoir fait confiance.

----------


## AgentDerf

> Plus les retards de SDK perpétuels et absolument injustifiés... Et une politique commerciale de gros bâtard consistant à amputer une partie du jeu pour grossir la future extension (il fallait pas faire grand chose pour débloquer les deux campagnes exclues de Vs, d'ailleurs certains l'avaient remarqué bien avant le survival pack). Bref, le sentiment d'être réduit à des abrutis consommateurs sur lequel on teste le meilleur moyen de le ruiner. Je dis pas que c'est anormal, je dis pas non plus que L4D était pas jouissif, mais crois pas que ce soit trop éxagéré de se sentir lésé et de ne plus supporter l'image gamer-friendly qu'entretient Valve alors que c'est très largement éxagéré.


La je suis d'accord avec toi et je m'était fait la même réflexion.

Enfin j'imagine une réunion chez Valve au niveau du SDK :

_Bob : Bon les gars on le sort le SDK ou pas?
John : Enfin Bob tu sais que si on sort le SDK maintenant on pourra plus sortir nos extensions payant "Fire at Hollywood" et "Paris is burning", les modeurs auront fait pleins de campagne gratuit et on pourra plus casser nos extensions!
Bob : Oui je comprend, mais ca va commencer a faire louche non?_

Bon la pas de mini-extension campagne à 10 euros, mais une grosse extension L4D2 à 45 euros.

Bon c'est un peu effet jouer avec la communauté.
Après peut être que le SDK était long a faire, mais bon j'ai des doutes aussi.

---------- Post ajouté à 20h29 ----------




> En ne lisant pas que ce qui recoupe tes arguments par exemple. La vaseline et le gravier c'est une expression mais il y a de quoi se sentir lésé, et pas que pour les promesses non tenues si si tu veux bien lire les messages précédents. Et sortir un l4d2 un an après c'est un peu tuer l4d, c'est dur de faire cohabiter deux jeux quand on te propose la même chose mais en plus complet juste à côté (surtout avec la promesse que tout ce qui se fait sur l4d sera dispo sur l4d2). Ils auraient attendu encore 6 mois, un an de plus pour nous le vendre (ils sont du genre patient normalement) après une ou deux mises à jour supplémentaires de l4d, j'aurais été ravi. Là j'ai plus que l'amertume de leur avoir fait confiance.


C'est pas faux!
Il y a plus qu'a espérer que la compatibilité L4D L4D2 soit vraiment bonne.

Moi je suis juste mu pas mon enthousiasme de voir du nouveau contenu pour L4D.

Et j'ai un peu du mal a dissocier L4D et L4D2 qui sont pour moi les mêmes jeux.

Après l'histoire nous le diras, mais peut être que les deux jeux vons cohabiter sans pb, avec les L4D pour toutes les nouvelles campagnes "Nuit" et Dark. Et L4D2 pour les campagnes "Jour" et lumineuse.

Wait and see.

----------


## El Gringo

> Et j'ai un peu du mal a dissocier L4D et L4D2 qui sont pour moi les mêmes jeux.


Moi aussi c'est bien le problème... J'aurais été aussi enthousiaste que toi si Valve cumulait pas les contentieux avec l'argent, genre un TF2 acheté avant l'orange box que j'ai pas le droit de refiler à quiconque... Bon c'est un peu HS mais pas tant que ça, quand les putes réclament trop souvent des coupes de champagnes elles sont plus énervantes qu'attirantes. Ça y est là je suis vraiment hors-sujet.

----------


## DarkChépakoi

Tu te fais du mal Gringo, je crois. ::ninja:: 

Et non L4D ne sera pas le nouveau titre communautaire gratos...A moins d'un gros fake de Valve, faudra faire avec.

Il manque plus que Stalker CoP soit annoncé multiplateforme et je me flingue. ::|:

----------


## delketh

> 100% d'accord avec toi ... Vivement la sortie, ca m'empechera pas de profiter de L4D1 en attendant (qui aura été bien rentabilisé depuis). Quand on pense que certain paye 70 € pour jouer meme pas 5 heures sur certain jeux, je signe n'importe quand pour avoir 1 L4D/an !


+1 pourqoi l4d 1 et 2 ne pourrait pas co-exister?
Les ambiances on l'air tres differentes alors pourqoi pas !!!
Perso je vais l'acheter chez g2play

----------


## El Gringo

> +1 *pourqoi* l4d 1 et 2 ne *pourrait* pas *co-exister*?
> Les ambiances *on* l'air *tres differentes* alors *pourqoi* pas !!!


Pourquoi ne pas faire coexister des campagnes d'ambiance différentes dans un même jeu ? La base a l'air d'être la même alors pourquoi pas ?
Quoi qu'il en soit merci de t'appliquer sur l'orthographe de tes messages.

----------


## alx

Ca se finit quand l'E3 ? J'aime pas les feuilletons faut toujours attendre pour avoir la fin.

----------


## Red_Force

> Pourquoi ne pas faire coexister des campagnes d'ambiance différentes dans un même jeu ? La base a l'air d'être la même alors pourquoi pas ?
> Quoi qu'il en soit merci de t'appliquer sur l'orthographe de tes messages.


Ah mais à ce sujet il y a des raisons d'espérer quand même. 
J'ai lu (je crois sur Rock Paper Shotgun ou IGN...) qu'ils cherchaient une solution pour qu'on n'ait pas à lancer l4d puis l42 sans arrêt. Ils ont mentionné la possibilité d'inclure l4d avec l4d2, avec un lancement de n'importe quelle campagne de l4d depuis l4d2. 

En fait je ne pense pas que Valve voit l4d2 comme chassant le premier. Pour eux c'est probablement comme deux films d'horreurs d'une même série. Tu peux remater le premier réguilèrement. Mais je pense qu'ils se sont rendus compte que l'ajout de contenu selon leurs critères de qualités (crédibilité des maps donc pas trop de redondance de l'environnement i.e un milliard de trucs à modéliser/texturer, dialogues pertinents, paramétrages IA divers) il serait beaucoup plus couteux de faire des updates substantiels pour rien sur l4d que sur TF2.

L'autre hypothèse est celle d'une pression d'EA, qui en distributeur doit vraisemblablement réclamer à corps et à cris quelquechose à vendre. Je parie pour ma part à des offres généreuses sur steam trois mois après la sortie pour ne pas trop spolier les revendeurs si c'est ça. Mais bon, dans ce genre de relation et selon mon experience, Valve est en position de force. Ils ont moins besoin d'EA qu'EA de Valve...

----------


## Darkath

Le problème c'est que je vois pas pourquoi Valve a besoin de matharfcuking EA dans cette histore ...

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Red_Force: Ouais, j'ai cru comprendre pareil. On pourra faire tout L4D1 via L4D2, les campagnes L4D1 fonctionneront sur L4D2, etc...

Et merde, j'me sens encore enculé.

----------


## El Gringo

> Ah mais à ce sujet il y a des raisons d'espérer quand même. 
> J'ai lu (je crois sur Rock Paper Shotgun ou IGN...) qu'ils cherchaient une solution pour qu'on n'ait pas à lancer l4d puis l42 sans arrêt. Ils ont mentionné la possibilité d'inclure l4d avec l4d2, avec un lancement de n'importe quelle campagne de l4d depuis l4d2.


Ça serait vraiment le top du foutage de gueule à mes yeux... "Excusez-nous on met vraiment trop de choses dans notre jeu pour pas en faire une suite, mais les deux titres vont se lancer ensemble comme si ça n'en était qu'un..." Je crois que le problème c'est le "2" uniquement présent pour justifier le plein tarif, ils auraient appelé ça "Left 4 Dead sous les tropiques" on aurait juste pu prendre ça comme une extension payante.

----------


## Louck

> La meilleure façon d'enfler Valve, et de leur faire comprendre, c'est encore de soutenir la communauté modding du premier volet, et de rester sur L4D premier du nom en jouant que sur les nouvelles maps (qui arriveront un jour j'espère). Là les rôles vont s'inverser.


Si Valve continue à contribuer pour L4D premier du nom (ce qui m'étonnerai), ca serrait cool.
Dans tout les cas, vu la version présenté, il y a une forte possibilité qu'un mec réussira, en quelques modifications, de pouvoir faire un L4D2-like via des skin/model/maps/script et au pire des plugins. Pour l'instant, c'est possible (a part les armes de mêlées, mais bon).

Le pire serrait que toute la communauté migre sur le 2, et donc qu'on est forcément obligé de suivre, si on souhaite jouer au jeu. Même pour des campagnes existantes dans les 2.
Fait chier.

----------


## El Gringo

> Le pire serrait que toute la communauté migre sur le 2, et donc qu'on est forcément obligé de suivre, si on souhaite jouer au jeu. Même pour des campagnes existantes dans les 2.
> Fait chier.


C'est bien pour ça que c'est beaucoup trop tôt. S'ils veulent se magner le cul sur les épisodes d'Half life c'est cool (bien que les premiers ne m'aient pas spécialement emballé), mais bizarrement ils sont moins pressés. Là j'ai l'impression qu'ils profitent de la communauté et c'est abusé.
PS : d'un point de vue néophyte, pourquoi c'est pas possible pour les armes ? Pour HL2 on a des modeurs qui ont inventé de nouvelles armes, c'est pas réalisable avec TF2 ou L4D ?

----------


## Shub Lasouris

Perso j'y crois pas une seconde à cette annonce. Ca sent le gros fake. C'est tellement débile commercialement parlant que ça ne être que faux. Surtout que c'est pas comme si le 1er était un ratage total et qu'il fallait réparer les conneries. L4D est génial, il faut juste l'étoffer et ça a l'air super faisable. Son seul défaut est que les joueurs se lassent, c'était prévisible, Valve en est sûrement conscient, ils vont pas en plus de ça tenter de niquer les joueurs. Je vois pas comment les gars qui balancent deux MAJ importantes d'un coup pour TF2 voudraient se foutre à dos un public quasi similaire (FPS tournant sur Source (donc le même ordi ou presque), multi only, capable d'évoluer etc...). De plus la vidéo de gameplay est assez immonde, l'interface est moisi, la map ressemble à Italy de CS, les persos tous black c'est n'importe quoi... Je veux bien qu'Obama ait gagné les élections mais bon, pour L4D je trouve qu'ils avaient justement crée le quatuor ultime. Les persos se complètent à merveille, pourquoi saccager un boulot si bien fait?

Bref on aura sûrement droit à quelques améliorations citées mais à mon avis ça cache surtout une ou plusieurs nouvelles campagnes, de nouvelles armes etc... Le tout gratos évidemment. Dont' Worry les gens y aura rien à boycotter. Bon par contre c'est pas super drôle comme blague même si ça fait parler du jeu, ça risque pas de faire augmenter les ventes. Ya un truc qui m'échappe là.

----------


## RaymondLAZER

> Pourquoi ne pas faire coexister des campagnes d'ambiance différentes dans un même jeu ? La base a l'air d'être la même alors pourquoi pas ?


La même ... Hmm hmm ... Dans l 'idéal oui ça serait cool ... Surtout si les "zéructations" de Francis sont toujours là . Par contre votre add on sur Paris est (désolé) vachement plus excitant que Bidibule chez les Cajuns ... Enfin ça n'engage que moi .

----------


## Anonyme871

> Perso j'y crois pas une seconde



Hum... Le jeux est génial mais les gens se lassent. Et si on sortait le 2  ::w00t:: .
Les gens veulent du left4dead, autant qu'ils l'achétent, comme ça tout le monde est content.

----------


## Louck

> PS : d'un point de vue néophyte, pourquoi c'est pas possible pour les armes ? Pour HL2 on a des modeurs qui ont inventé de nouvelles armes, c'est pas réalisable avec TF2 ou L4D ?


Tout le monde pense qu'avec le SDK on peut faire des mods. Mais comme pour TF2, le SDK se limite aux maps et aux skin/models (et je sais plus quoi).

Donc niveau "coding" on a :
- Les maps (avec les événements et compagnie)
- Les scripts consoles (avec le sv_cheats 1)
- Les plugins (code code code, qui gère surtout le coté serveur du jeu, même si on peut faire des choses "ig")

Le problème est qu'on se limite au contenu déja existant, du jeu : on peut rendre un joueur plus rapide, un joueur frape plus fort qu'un autre, la witch invincible, uniquement des headshot, ect ect... Mais pour cela, il faut récupérer des données du jeu, avant de les modifier. On ne crée pas. TOUT se basent d'un existant (on parle d'entité et d'événement).
Il reste toujours possible de créer des objets, mais ca, c'est grâce aux commandes qui sont disponible par la console (et 2 3 trucs du plugin).

En prenant l'exemple des armes de mêlées, ce n'est pas possible : Bien sûr, on peut changer les images des armes actuels (ce qui est le cas avec le shotgun, dans la vidéo), mais on ne peut pas les rajouter. Pourquoi ? Tout simplement car on n'a aucun outil pour (sinon, on aurait déja des lances roquettes sur CS  ::P: ).
C'est du pur client-side, et rien nous est offert pour pouvoir changer cela.

S'il devait en avoir, de la part d'un fan, ca serrait des modifications. Pas pour rien qu'on dit "mods" ^^.


Le vrai SDK pour faire de "vrai" mods, c'est celui de HL2. Et non celui de L4D/TF2.
Parce qu'on a accès au code source du jeu client.

----------


## El Gringo

> (...)
> 
> Le vrai SDK pour faire de "vrai" mods, c'est celui de HL2. Et non celui de L4D/TF2.


Merci pour la leçon. Et si tu connais le SDK de L4d tu peux confirmer alors que le SDK a mis beaucoup de temps à sortir pour rien, ou c'est une bétise de Zoulou ? (Hormis le module sketchup pas indispensable qui pouvait être ajouté plus tard ?)

----------


## Louck

Je n'ai pas trop touché au SDK, et le logiciel Hammer (le plus demandé, pour faire les maps) crash après le chargement de l'interface.
D'une simple image, il n'y a pas grand chose qui a changé. Logiquement, quand on voit les mecs qui ont réussi à faire des maps à partir d'un Hammer "modifié", je ne crois pas que cela demande autant de modification. Ils ont du rajouter des options (et des entités) pour L4D. 
Malgré tout, c'est la même chose

Le reste des outils du SDK, je n'ai pas trop regardé : ca concerne les models et les skins. Je suis nul là dedans. 
Cependant, c'est le même cas que les maps : certains ont fait des skins sans attendre le SDK.


Donc pour rien ?
Vu l'état actuel, ca ne marche toujours pas pour tout le monde, et il existe déja des maps, campagnes, models, sans demander l'avis de Valve :
http://www.l4dmaps.com/
http://www.fpsbanana.com/skins/games/222

Le SDK est presque oublié. Sauf si ca pouvait aider pour les matchmaking 2.0 (pouvoir jouer sur des maps customs sans problème, sans changelevel...). Pour L4D2 quoi  :Emo:

----------


## El Gringo

Ok merci pour les précisions, je reste sur mes positions pour l'instant donc.

----------


## Red_Force

> Ça serait vraiment le top du foutage de gueule à mes yeux... "Excusez-nous on met vraiment trop de choses dans notre jeu pour pas en faire une suite, mais les deux titres vont se lancer ensemble comme si ça n'en était qu'un..." Je crois que le problème c'est le "2" uniquement présent pour justifier le plein tarif, ils auraient appelé ça "Left 4 Dead sous les tropiques" on aurait juste pu prendre ça comme une extension payante.


Si ça a le prix d'une extension payante au final, alors c'est très bien, donc ? C'est en tous cas mon opinion...

---------- Post ajouté à 23h34 ----------




> Ok merci pour les précisions, je reste sur mes positions pour l'instant donc.


Il y a effectivement de quoi soupçonner un manque d'entrain de Valve sur ce SDK. Toutefois avant de conclure j'attends de voir ce qu'ils diront à ce sujet...

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Quand le SDK est sortit et que j'ai dis que c'était bien long pour un truc si maigre, la majorité était contre moi en disant "Nan mais c'est normal, le SDK de L4D c'est super balayze, c'est tout nouveau, etc...".

Merci Luc. Ton père peut être fier de toi.

----------


## El Gringo

> Si ça a le prix d'une extension payante au final, alors c'est très bien, donc ? C'est en tous cas mon opinion...



Nan pas "très bien" quand même : ça reste trop tôt pour moi, et il manque encore quelques MAJ de contenus (qui peuvent toujours arriver bien entendu). Mais c'est surtout trop tôt : au lieu de se précipiter pour sortir une suite, y'avait pas moyen de retenir les joueurs qui s'ennuient sur L4D ? A 15-20€ pour les possesseurs du premier, ça serait raisonnable au moins.




> Il y a effectivement de quoi soupçonner un manque d'entrain de Valve sur ce SDK. Toutefois avant de conclure j'attends de voir ce qu'ils diront à ce sujet...


"Oh oh oh vous savez on a des drôles de notions du temps chez nous ! Et puis on sort pas un produit avant qu'il soit super bien foutu et complet..."

----------


## Ash_Crow

> les persos tous black c'est n'importe quoi... Je veux bien qu'Obama ait gagné les élections mais bon, pour L4D je trouve qu'ils avaient justement crée le quatuor ultime.


Tous noirs ? Ce n'est pas ce que je vois sur cette affiche :

----------


## gripoil

J'ai quand même beaucoup de mal a me faire a ce que je vois...

Les vidéos de gameplay ressemblent a un mod indépendant foireux a peine prometteur. Le peu de truc sympa c'est ce qu'on connait de L4D. Le reste c'est rien de nouveau, un style graphique chelou, une ambiance de parodie foireuse, meme des ziks zarbies parfois en fond. Une mitraillette qui enflamme les zombies par l'operation du st esprit.

Non sincerement j'vais oublier ça jusqu'a la fin de cette conférence chelou, et me dire que si un jour L4D2 sort c'est Valve qui se venge de ses chers clients qui les ont trahis a cause d'une blague pas très drole, mais un peu quand même.

Spy sappin' my undead !

Enfin bon tout ça me parait tellement chelou que j'vais retourner jouer a pokémon.

----------


## Darkath

Y'a que moi qui voit un heavy, un scout et un spy dans cette image ?

----------


## Pelomar

> Y'a que moi qui voit un heavy, un scout et un spy dans cette image ?


Maintenant que tu le dis...  :tired:

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Et la meuf serait le Pyro donc...  :tired: 

Faudrait lui mettre une... Chaussette dans la bouche pour vérifier.

----------


## El Gringo

Mais oui...  :tired:

----------


## gripoil

::ninja::

----------


## RaymondLAZER

> Tous noirs ? Ce n'est pas ce que je vois sur cette affiche :
> http://img194.imageshack.us/img194/7...7903883edq.jpg


Putain , les graphistes tuent toujours aussi grave ! 

Bon je me casse de vos forums, vos atermoiements sur le point de chainnette du soutif de Britney Spears ou les renforcements des tong de mère Thérésa m'exaspèrent . 

Moi je vais jouer  . 

@+

----------


## Darkath

> Bon je me casse de vos forums


Yes ! Un de moins, le destin est en marche

----------


## alx

> Moi je vais jouer  .


Dans le mixer ?

----------


## Angelina

Clickez içi pour voir qui seront des héros et qui seront tondus, quand on saura le fin mot de l'histoire...







 :tired:  /  ::sad::

----------


## RaymondLAZER

> Dans le mixer ?


Non DTC .

----------


## El Gringo

Un peu de calme s'il vous plait les enfants.

----------


## The Lurker

> Quand le SDK est sortit et que j'ai dis que c'était bien long pour un truc si maigre, la majorité était contre moi en disant "Nan mais c'est normal, le SDK de L4D c'est super balayze, c'est tout nouveau, etc...".
> 
> Merci Luc. Ton père peut être fier de toi.


Parce qu'au tout début tu avais pointé du doigt le poids du sdk qui n'est pas forcément un indicateur de ses qualités ou défauts.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Y'a que moi qui voit un heavy, un scout et un spy dans cette image ?


Oui.

Coupes ton pc et  sors respirer l'air saturé d'échappement de bagnoles, ça va aller mieux.

----------


## Johnny Boy

ça fait quand même 11 pages que vous insultez Valve et left 4 dead pour des prunes je sais pas si vous avez remarqué?

Tout ce qu'on a c'est un teaser avec un 2 à la fin. Avant de tout casser va falloir attendre un peu pour voir comment ça se présente non? Il semblerait que valve aie prévu d'intégrer totalement le bouzin au premier jeu, et donc de rajouter des nouvelles campagnes et tout le tsoin tsoin... On serait donc en présence plutôt d'un DLC bien conséquent qui viendrait bel et bien compléter left 4 dead premier du nom, et le "2" serait là pour le buzz? 

Maintenant pour le prix on en a aucune idée, et franchement on peut dire ce qu'on veut mais pour l'instant je ne me suis jamais sentis arnaqué par Valve, alors attendons un peu avant de crier au scandale et voyons ou ils veulent en venir... Qui sait on aura peut être droit à un prix vraiment toupiti! 

Quoi qu'il en soit et quel que soit le prix moi je l'achèterais les yeux fermés, j'ai joué 80 heures sur le premier, c'est 4 fois plus que la durée de vie moyenne des jeux actuellement, lâché après 2-3 mois? Et alors? ça reste 80 heures de pur bonheur!

----------


## Darkath

Et bien moi je le crie : SCANDALE !

----------


## Cubbe

> ça fait quand même 11 pages que vous insultez Valve et left 4 dead pour des prunes je sais pas si vous avez remarqué?


Tu savais pas que c'est un forum d'aigris ici ? ::huh::

----------


## TheToune

> Y'a que moi qui voit un heavy, un scout et un spy dans cette image ?


Pour le scout j'en était certains ...
Mais maintenant que tu le dit c'est vrai que les autres tires aussi des caractéristique sur des classes de TF2.

La thèse du fake s'étoffe  :tired:

----------


## Johnny Boy

> Tu savais pas que c'est un forum d'aigris ici ?


Évidemment... Cependant moi ça me rend tout fou de pouvoir repartir dans des nouvelles campagnes online avec plein d'aigris du forum! Je suis le seul apparemment!

----------


## J2R2MY

> ça fait quand même 11 pages que vous insultez Valve et left 4 dead pour des prunes je sais pas si vous avez remarqué?
> 
> Tout ce qu'on a c'est un teaser avec un 2 à la fin. Avant de tout casser va falloir attendre un peu pour voir comment ça se présente non? Il semblerait que valve aie prévu d'intégrer totalement le bouzin au premier jeu, et donc de rajouter des nouvelles campagnes et tout le tsoin tsoin... On serait donc en présence plutôt d'un DLC bien conséquent qui viendrait bel et bien compléter left 4 dead premier du nom, et le "2" serait là pour le buzz? 
> 
> Maintenant pour le prix on en a aucune idée, et franchement on peut dire ce qu'on veut mais pour l'instant je ne me suis jamais sentis arnaqué par Valve, alors attendons un peu avant de crier au scandale et voyons ou ils veulent en venir... Qui sait on aura peut être droit à un prix vraiment toupiti! 
> 
> Quoi qu'il en soit et quel que soit le prix moi je l'achèterais les yeux fermés, j'ai joué 80 heures sur le premier, c'est 4 fois plus que la durée de vie moyenne des jeux actuellement, lâché après 2-3 mois? Et alors? ça reste 80 heures de pur bonheur!


Tu ferais peut être bien de lire les postes avant de sortir tes trolls.
Et on est content pour toi, vieux consumériste.

----------


## Maxwell

OK, si j'ai bien compris donc, il est tout à fait possible avec le SDK de:

-Récupérer les maps du 2 pour les adapter au 1. J'ai lu que le nouveau Director pourra modifier en temps réel les conditions climatiques et l'agencement de certaines parties des maps pour modifier le chemin à emprunter: est ce que ces 2 points peuvent être également "retroportés" ? J'ai déja vu des maps à chemins aléatoires pour le 1, sous la forme de prototype (le path finding des zombis étaient foireux).
-Récupérer les musiques et les sons propres aux nouvelles campagnes.
-Récupérer les modèles et les voix des 4 nouveaux survivants. Rien d'impossible ici.
-Faire des balles incendiaires. Entité, événement, du beurre.
-Récupérer les "nouvelles armes", du moins leurs skins.
-Adapter leurs système de Gauntlet destiné à remplacer les événements crescendo: entité, événement, rien de bien méchant, si ?

Par contre on ne peut pas:
-Directement récupérer les armes de mêlée. Perso, je vois pas ce qui empêche de faire un truc qui y ressemble à partir d'un medikit, en remplaçant la skin par celle d'une hache, en augmentant la puissance du coup de mêlée et en plaçant le clic droit sur le clic gauche.
-Intégrer le nouvel infecté spécial.
-Intégrer la nouvelle Witch.

Donc, si je dis pas que des conneries et que la communauté suit, en quelques semaines on peut avoir un équivalent de L4D2 mais gratuit, avec des armes de mêlée un peu plus moche et les mêmes infectés spéciaux que le 1. Mais les nouvelles campagnes, ambiances, personnages, armes.

Et certains continuent à trouver justifiée la dépense de 49,99€ pour un infecté spécial et une poêle à frire qui fait kabonk ?

----------


## Johnny Boy

> Tu ferais peut être bien de lire les postes avant de sortir tes trolls.
> Et on est content pour toi, vieux consumériste.


C'est vrai que tout serait si beau dans la vie si tout était gratuit!




> Et certains continuent à trouver justifiée la dépense de 49,99€ pour un infecté spécial et une poêle à frire qui fait kabonk ?


Valve a indiqué un prix de son jeu?

----------


## Louck

> OK, si j'ai bien compris donc, il est tout à fait possible avec le SDK de:


Ouaip c'est ca. Après il peut toujours avoir des alternatives pour les armes de mêlées, mais ca ne serra pas du même niveau que L4D2 pour ce point là.

Pour les nouveaux infectés, un malin peut trouver un moyen pour faire un systéme d'upgrad, genre un Hunter qui court plus vite en contre partie de sa résistance, ou un pseudo-chargeur pour le tank.

Et la nouvelle Witch, a voir, je ne sais pas ce qu'il y a de "nouveau". 
J'avais vu sur un site (RPS peut être) qu'il y aurait plus de zombies qu'actuellement (1700 sur une campagne au lieu de 1000). Facile à reproduire sur L4D avec la console (et sv_cheats 1) : z_mega_mob_size 100 (voir les performances : z_common_limit 40).
Donc si la Witch devait changer sur certains points, c'est gérable. Des mecs arrivent bien à capturer les données des entités/événements en temps réel, et à cracker le serveur pour pouvoir jouer à 18 joueurs au lieu de 4/8. Cependant, c'est exceptionnel.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Là où je le sens très mal (dans le sens où ca n'est pas un fake) c'est qu'on nous fasse le coup de l'orange box, à savoir HL plus lep3 et L4D1 +L4D2

Vous avez déja L4D1? Pas grave, valve vous permet de le FOURNIR gratos à un de vos amis ayant un compte steam !!!!! Bon bien sûr, il ne pourra jouer avec personne dessus, car vous serez tous sur L4D2, mais c'est pas grave, car c'est gratuit pas cher le transfer!!

Elle est pas belle la salade?
Et puis non, je persiste, mais les armes au corps a corps sur le moteur Source, c'est de la merde en barre. Et oui, je l'affirme sans l'avoir testé, le body awareness de L4D est pitoyable et irréaliste, et c'est pareil pour le maniement des armes de CAC (d'ailleurs, la hache en mode expert, je sens qu'elle va être fnu à jouer tiens)

----------


## TheToune

> OK, si j'ai bien compris donc, il est tout à fait possible avec le SDK de:
> 
> -Récupérer les maps du 2 pour les adapter au 1. J'ai lu que le nouveau Director pourra modifier en temps réel les conditions climatiques et l'agencement de certaines parties des maps pour modifier le chemin à emprunter: est ce que ces 2 points peuvent être également "retroportés" ? J'ai déja vu des maps à chemins aléatoires pour le 1, sous la forme de prototype (le path finding des zombis étaient foireux).
> -Récupérer les musiques et les sons propres aux nouvelles campagnes.
> -Récupérer les modèles et les voix des 4 nouveaux survivants. Rien d'impossible ici.
> -Faire des balles incendiaires. Entité, événement, du beurre.
> -Récupérer les "nouvelles armes", du moins leurs skins.
> -Adapter leurs système de Gauntlet destiné à remplacer les événements crescendo: entité, événement, rien de bien méchant, si ?
> 
> ...


Évidement que c'est possible puisque L4d2 est une extension  :B):

----------


## Maxwell

> Valve a indiqué un prix de son jeu?


Microsoft l'a annoncé à 69,99$ sur xBox360, et tout le monde parle d'une annonce à 49,99$ pour PC mais je ne trouve pas de source.




> Et la nouvelle Witch, a voir, je ne sais pas ce qu'il y a de "nouveau".


Elle se balade de manière erratique au lieu de couiner dans son coin. Une autre suggestion très soutenue du forum officiel, au passage.

----------


## J2R2MY

> C'est vrai que tout serait si beau dans la vie si tout était gratuit!



Eh, les mods seraient déja la si valve ne retardais pas a chaque fois la sortie du sdk. Et oui ils seraient gratuits.
Après si t'es riche, tant mieu pour toi.

----------


## Louck

> Elle se balade de manière erratique au lieu de couiner dans son coin. Une autre suggestion très soutenue du forum officiel, au passage.


Dans L4D1, on lui file un tapis volant sous des pieds et on la déplace petit a petit par la Force ?  ::P: 
C'est con mais c'est possible (bon il faut avouer que c'est moche après).

----------


## Matriochka

Question conne :

Les maps L4D seront compatibles L4D2.

Donc on pourrait jouer aux maps L4D2 dans L4D comme une map "custom" avec l'IA Director de base ? (Ce raisonnement est peut-être faux!)

Sinon pour L4D2 le dev leader a dit un truc du style : On faisait du contenu additionnel gratuit, mais on en a fournit tellement qu'on est partis sur un jeu à part entière.

/haha

----------


## Stefbka

> je ne me suis jamais sentis arnaqué par Valve, alors attendons un peu avant de crier au scandale


C'est vrai que 1 euro = 1 dollar est une preuve absolu de leur honnêteté et de leurs respect pour leurs clients.

----------


## Louck

> Donc on pourrait jouer aux maps L4D2 dans L4D comme une map "custom" avec l'IA Director de base ? (Ce raisonnement est peut-être faux!)


Réciproquement, pas vraiment. Il est possible qu'ils fassent des ajouts non compatible avec L4D1 (dont le nouveau director). Mais comme précisé plus haut, il faudra passer par la case Hammer pour modifier/compiler/adapter, pour la précédente version.

----------


## Super_maçon

[


> OK, si j'ai bien compris donc, il est tout à fait possible avec le SDK de:
> 
> -Récupérer les maps du 2 pour les adapter au 1. J'ai lu que le nouveau Director pourra modifier en temps réel les conditions climatiques et l'agencement de certaines parties des maps pour modifier le chemin à emprunter: est ce que ces 2 points peuvent être également "retroportés" ? J'ai déja vu des maps à chemins aléatoires pour le 1, sous la forme de prototype (le path finding des zombis étaient foireux).
> -Récupérer les musiques et les sons propres aux nouvelles campagnes.
> -Récupérer les modèles et les voix des 4 nouveaux survivants. Rien d'impossible ici.
> -Faire des balles incendiaires. Entité, événement, du beurre.
> -Récupérer les "nouvelles armes", du moins leurs skins.
> -Adapter leurs système de Gauntlet destiné à remplacer les événements crescendo: entité, événement, rien de bien méchant, si ?
> 
> ...


Moi c'est ce raisonnement qui fait que je m'obstine a penser que c'est pas sérieux comme annonce.

Le coup des balles qui enflamment, c'est juste n'importe quoi ( rien que pour le tank quoi, déjà que le molotv c'était moyen, et c'est pas comme si ils avaient pas bosser l'équilibrage des armes...Là ça me parait être un gros défouloir ). 
Tout ce qu'on voit ressemble a un gros mod, façon "grâce au siouper sdk on peut faire redneck 4 dead".

Mais j'avoue, ça commence a faire long là. Même pour une grosse blague... ::|:

----------


## Red_Force

> Tu ferais peut être bien de lire les postes avant de sortir tes trolls.
> Et on est content pour toi, vieux consumériste.


Il a lu, et il ne trolle pas plus qu'un autre à mon avis. Un autre comme toi, d'ailleurs... Chacun a le droit à son avis, même si je ne partage pas cette vision délirante du "fake" ou du "ce sera du DLC gratuit !" qui montre un manque de réalisme et une idée que les devs devraient vivre d'amour et d'eau fraiche qui me laisse pantois...

---------- Post ajouté à 09h46 ----------




> Donc, si je dis pas que des conneries


A mon avis c'est la que le bas bless america. Tu proposes de virer les med kits au profit de hache. C'est intéressant. Ca sera particulièrement intéressant quand ton groupe mal en point se verra proposer des tas de haches pour se soigner. 

Surtout tu n'as pas remarqué que le 2 gère les localisations : tu peux couper une jambe, un bras ou la tete selon ou tu tapes. Bonne chance pour transposer ça dans le 1.

Question : combien de personne préfererons acheter le 2 vs combien tu en trouveras sur des serveurs customs du 1 avec des bugs graphiques et un gameplay foireux ?

----------


## Johnny Boy

> Eh, les mods seraient déja la si valve ne retardais pas a chaque fois la sortie du sdk. Et oui ils seraient gratuits.
> Après si t'es riche, tant mieu pour toi.


Je suis loin d'être riche mais il me semble que le jeu vidéo ça a toujours été du business, et quand je vois que la majorité des jeux actuels ont une durée de vie de 8 à 10 heures payées plein pot, je me dis qu'il y aurait d'autre chose à critiquer avant valve et son left 4 dead qui a une durée de vie bien plus conséquente, qui plus est pour un jeu de qualité!




> C'est vrai que 1 euro = 1 dollar est une preuve absolu de leur honnêteté et de leurs respect pour leurs clients.


Je suis d'accord sur ce point mais d'un autre côté n'importe quel bien ou service subit malheureusement ce taux de change entre les USA et l'europe, valve se calque sur le marché, comme tout le monde. Maintenant pour moi qui habite en suisse, payer en euro sur steam me revient toujours moins cher qu'en magasin alors ça me convient, maintenant je connais mal les prix en france, peut être que c'est pas le cas pour vous.

----------


## Maxwell

> Le coup des balles qui enflamment, c'est juste n'importe quoi ( rien que pour le tank quoi, déjà que le molotv c'était moyen, et c'est pas comme si ils avaient pas bosser l'équilibrage des armes...Là ça me parait être un gros défouloir )


*Left 4 Dead 2 Update Released*
_November 18, 2009, 5:11 pm - Valve - Product Update_

Left 4 Dead 2 has been updated with a host of fixes, tweaks and new features. Meanwhile, the update will be made available to Xbox 360 players in the coming weeks.

*General*

_    * Incendiary ammos can no longer set Tanks on fire._

---------- Post ajouté à 10h52 ----------




> Tu proposes de virer les med kits au profit de hache. C'est intéressant. Ca sera particulièrement intéressant quand ton groupe mal en point se verra proposer des tas de haches pour se soigner.


J'ai jamais rien proposé de tel, inutile de déformer mes propos pour alimenter la polémique.
Je discutais simplement d'un retro-portage du 2 sur le 1 et de sa faisabilité.

----------


## TheToune

> Tout ce qu'on voit ressemble a un gros mod, façon "grâce au siouper sdk on peut faire redneck 4 dead".


Surtout qu'on ne sait toujours pas comment les campagnes perso vont être intégré dans l4d au niveau du matchmaking du menu etc.
Cette façon de presenter un "2" pourrait très bien être une façon de dire "voila le genre de modification et d'intégration que permet le sdk". "Vous pouvez faire une campagne avec de nouveaux persos, des armes personalisées et même de nouveau infectés spéciaux"

Une sorte de l4d 2.0 ou 2 mais dans le sens net 2.0.

Bon ca fait trés plan sur la cométe mais plus j'y regarde plus ca me parait logique.




> Mais j'avoue, ça commence a faire long là. Même pour une grosse blague...


On aura pas le fin mot avant au moins la fin de l'e3. Va falloir être patient.

----------


## Super_maçon

> Je suis loin d'être riche mais il me semble que le jeu vidéo ça a toujours été du business, et quand je vois que la majorité des jeux actuels ont une durée de vie de 8 à 10 heures payées plein pot, je me dis qu'il y aurait d'autre chose à critiquer avant valve et son left 4 dead qui a une durée de vie bien plus conséquente, qui plus est pour un jeu de qualité!


Nan mais soyons clair.

Perso un jeu EA façon Dead space où tu sais que tu vas y passer 10h00 max pour le finir, j'attends qu'il soit a 10 boules. Ca ne me pose pas de problème, et je vis très bien avec.

Jusqu'a cette annonce, les jeux valve, je faisais un effort, je les achetais au prix fort par "soutient". En achetant Left 4 dead, j'avais conscience ( comme beaucoup ) que le jeux était pas fini, mais on faisait confiance a Valve.

Donc ok. Valve c'est une compagnie, ils sont pas là pour faire de la charité et vivre d'amour du jeu vidéo et d'eau fraiche. Sauf que si L4D2 il y'a, aux yeux de beaucoup de joueurs, Valve deviendra définitivement "un éditeur de plus". Et donc là il y'a de quoi être déçu et râler.

Un peu comme si d'un coup, un réalisateur que t'aime bien faisait de la soupe hollywoodienne pour se faire du blé. Ca se comprends, mais de là a acquiescer sans broncher en te disant "ben oué mais lui aussi il bosse, faut pas s'étonner"...Faut pas pousser mémé quoi.

----------


## Red_Force

> [
> Le coup des balles qui enflamment, c'est juste n'importe quoi ( rien que pour le tank quoi, déjà que le molotv c'était moyen, et c'est pas comme si ils avaient pas bosser l'équilibrage des armes...Là ça me parait être un gros défouloir ). 
> Tout ce qu'on voit ressemble a un gros mod, façon "grâce au siouper sdk on peut faire redneck 4 dead".


Genre l4d c'était réaliste ? La pipe bombe, vraiment ? Le fusile de snipe qui transperce un nombre illimité de zombie ? Les munitions illimités dans les guns ? Allo ?

D'ailleurs ça existe les incendiary ammo :
http://www.ammunitiontogo.com/catalo...ry-pistol-ammo
Sauf que c'est plus explosif qu'incendiaire. T'as aussi les munitions au phosphore (cf Gaza...). On en voit pas parceque c'est censé être interdit, mais les zombies auront ils la protection de la convention de Megève ? Je vote contre !

Je ne l'ai pas dit mais il fallait que ça le soit : perso les vidéos m'ont emballés. L'ambiance m'a bien plu (faut dire, *moi* je sais que la musique n'est pas "bizarre"  ::rolleyes::  mais que c'est de la musique du baillou, genre oh combien pertinent dans une région fort bien choisie, puisque haut lieu du culte voodoo et donc des zombis...), la direction artistique est bonne et les espaces m'ont frappés comme beaucoup plus intéressant que ceux du premier ou mis à part dead air les trajets n'avaient rien de mémorables... Les modifs de gameplay sont prometteuses. Personnellement manque plus que des campagnes courtes (quitte à en avoir une super longue aussi) et je suis comblé.

---------- Post ajouté à 09h59 ----------




> J'ai jamais rien proposé de tel, inutile de déformer mes propos pour alimenter la polémique.
> Je discutais simplement d'un retro-portage du 2 sur le 1 et de sa faisabilité.


C'était pourtant ce qu'implicait ta proposition. Je pensais que tu t'en rendrais compte ?

----------


## Super_maçon

> Genre l4d c'était réaliste ? La pipe bombe, vraiment ? Le fusile de snipe qui transperce un nombre illimité de zombie ? Les munitions illimités dans les guns ? Allo ?


Ho le vieux troll.
Aller tiens je te nourris un peu : 

Où est ce que j'ai parlé de réalisme ?
Je cause de gameplay.
 Des balles incendiaires comme montré dans les vidéos, ça casse juste tout. Déjà qu'avec un molotov, dès qu'on a le tank on le jette par terre et on court, et hop, exit le tank. Là on aurait même pas a avoir peur de le louper, on a 100 balles dans le chargeur pour retenter le coup...Réaliste ou pas je m'en tappe, ça me parait juste être un gros délire comme proposition tellement ça casse le gameplay.  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Louck

> Surtout tu n'as pas remarqué que le 2 gère les localisations : tu peux couper une jambe, un bras ou la tete selon ou tu tapes. Bonne chance pour transposer ça dans le 1.


Je ne sais pas si tu as bien vu, il y a aussi de la localisation sur le premier. Et c'est exactement le même sur le 2. 
Ca se voit très bien dans les vidéos : Le mec souhaite couper les 2 jambes, seul la première part. Même chose dans le premier  ::): . Donc les défauts sont toujours aussi présent.
La différence du moteur pour l'instant, à part des corrections (?), c'est juste mettre des lumières et des effets de jours.


Maintenant si ca part en couille sur le réalisme.. Qui sera le premier à parler des nazi ?  ::P:

----------


## Cycogolgoth

Ce qui me désole fondamentalement, c'est le temps mis pour faire avancer le jeu. J'étais à fond dessus. Puis la lassitude s'est installée. Et j'ai fini par stopper. Un peu comme TF2 entre 2 MAJ trop longues.
Là je ne pense pas que j'aurais l'envie de replonger dans une suite alors qu'il me suffira de ressortir le 1er pour retrouver un peu de fraicheur. Un peu comme TF2 en ce moment.
Avec le SDK, le contenu communautaire sur le 1er sera largement suffisant pour ne pas ressentir le besoin de se payer l'add-on.
Bref, je ne vois pas du tout l'intérêt de cette suite, surtout 4 ou 5 mois après un arrêt de fréquentation des serveurs hormis par une frange d'irréductibles qui de toutes les façons sortiront leur drapeau breton.
Et puis, franchement, pour un jeu uniquement orienté multi-joueurs, flinguer le bouche à oreille c'est une belle connerie.
Je comprend pas.

----------


## Red_Force

> C'est vrai que 1 euro = 1 dollar est une preuve absolu de leur honnêteté et de leurs respect pour leurs clients.


C'est fini ça. Faut se réveiller hein ! Les pricings sont toujours parfois étrange et pas toujours plus interessant sur Steam qu'ailleurs (règle essentielle pour que ça puisse être vendu ailleurs, si vous connaissez un peu la distribution, au passage) mais on en n'est absolument plus à 1 euro = 1 dollar.

Exemple précis : à Noël, L4D était à $25 sur Steam et à €22.50 pour nous. MAIS le prix en dollars est HT (la TVA dépendant de l'état US ou tu l'achetes)
Là où le prix européen est TTC. Donc en fait le prix correspondant en euro c'est plutot 18€. Soit au change de l'époque pas loin de $25.

Et il me semble qu'EFFECTIVEMENT ça montre un certain respect et une certaine honnêteté (ou plus simplement, un réalisme de boutiquier on line) que j'aimerais beaucoup voir, au hasard, chez Adobe ou Microsoft ou Apple ou Wacom.

----------


## Maxwell

> C'était pourtant ce qu'implicait ta proposition. Je pensais que tu t'en rendrais compte ?


Mais non, j'ai pas parlé de remplacer le medikit par une hache.

Je demandais si il était possible, niveau SDK, de partir d'un objet existant, comme un medikit, des pills, un jerrican, peu importe du moment qu'on peut taper avec et modifier son comportement et son apparence pour le faire ressembler à une hache. Et ensuite, *l'ajouter*. Tout comme on peut ajouter, j'imagine, une demie douzaine de pipe bombs par joueur en foutant un mod sur le serveur et/ou le client.

----------


## Red_Force

> Je ne sais pas si tu as bien vu, il y a aussi de la localisation sur le premier. Et c'est exactement le même sur le 2.


Elle est beaucoup plus rustique de ce que je vois et de ce qu'ils disent.

----------


## Matriochka

Il manquait un mode multijoueurs à dead rising. Poele à frire, toussa.

La prochaine étape c'est Left 4 Dead sur iPhone façon railshooter.

----------


## Red_Force

> Mais non, j'ai pas parlé de remplacer le medikit par une hache.
> 
> Je demandais si il était possible, niveau SDK, de partir d'un objet existant, comme un medikit, des pills, un jerrican, peu importe du moment qu'on peut taper avec et modifier son comportement et son apparence pour le faire ressembler à une hache. Et ensuite, *l'ajouter*. Tout comme on peut ajouter, j'imagine, une demie douzaine de pipe bombs par joueur en foutant un mod sur le serveur et/ou le client.


Mais cet objet n'aura pas de référence différente pour le director, tu t'en rends compte ? En pratique il va remplacer l'objet édité...

----------


## kaldanm

Perso L4D2 m'interesse. Oui il a l'air bien, cool, nouvelles armes et campagnes, et il est certain qu'en terme de durée de vie on est certain qu'on en aura pour notre argent.

Par contre, je rejoins les avis de Maxwell (entres autres canards) au sujet du foutage de gueule. Valve a toujours laissé croire a un suivi à la TF2. Mais entre l'unique update (ou la moitié du contenu etait deja dispo avec une magouille, et le mode survival anecdotique et repompé sur 15 mods et autres jeux conccurents), le coup du SDK, et le coup des tarifs de preco. 
Ca fait beaucoup... Valve descends d'une marche sur son piedestal.

L4D etait attendu par tous ici la bave aux levres, pour le 2eme opus ce ne sera pas le cas, sauf grosse surprise. Si le jeu est bon, pourquoi pas ? Mais ce sera certainement pour un Week End promo sur Steam apres la sortie.

----------


## Johnny Boy

> Nan mais soyons clair.
> 
> Perso un jeu EA façon Dead space où tu sais que tu vas y passer 10h00 max pour le finir, j'attends qu'il soit a 10 boules. Ca ne me pose pas de problème, et je vis très bien avec.
> 
> Jusqu'a cette annonce, les jeux valve, je faisais un effort, je les achetais au prix fort par "soutient". En achetant Left 4 dead, j'avais conscience ( comme beaucoup ) que le jeux était pas fini, mais on faisait confiance a Valve.
> 
> Donc ok. Valve c'est une compagnie, ils sont pas là pour faire de la charité et vivre d'amour du jeu vidéo et d'eau fraiche. Sauf que si L4D2 il y'a, aux yeux de beaucoup de joueurs, Valve deviendra définitivement "un éditeur de plus". Et donc là il y'a de quoi être déçu et râler.
> 
> Un peu comme si d'un coup, un réalisateur que t'aime bien faisait de la soupe hollywoodienne pour se faire du blé. Ca se comprends, mais de là a acquiescer sans broncher en te disant "ben oué mais lui aussi il bosse, faut pas s'étonner"...Faut pas pousser mémé quoi.



Je suis d'accord sur le principe évidemment! Mais j'ai vraiment le sentiment que là c'est vraiment critiquer parce qu'on sait pas quoi dire d'autre... Tout le monde se sent blessé dans son petit coeur de bisounours, valve c'est des maychants!!!! Diantre! Oui valve est une compagnie, oui ils cherchent à faire de l'argent comme toutes les compagnies, mais c'est horriiiible! Allez un peu de bon sens et attendons d'autre infos avant de brûler les gars de valve sur la place publique...

----------


## Matriochka

Y a pas de rapport entre Valve est une entreprise, stop ouinouin et le se faire filer une mst par son compagnon/compagne après 10 ans de vie commune. Tu te sens forcément baisé et en plus ça te gratte vachement les parties basses.

----------


## DecapFour

L'avis est le même dans notre communauté :
Foutage de gueule en règle ... Mais étant donné la qualité du premier, on achètera surement le second.

Maintenant, on ne visera certainement pas le prix fort et on se tournera vers les w-e promo ou les revendeurs low-cost.

Cependant, je continue de prier pour que ça soit un fake. Ou au pire une grosse MAJ à 10€ max genre DLC payant ... Fuck.

----------


## Super_maçon

> Diantre! Oui valve est une compagnie, oui ils cherchent à faire de l'argent comme toutes les compagnies,


Ben moi c'est ce point là qui me les casse ( plus précisément le "comme", sous entendu de la même façon )

Car Valve se fait déjà de l'argent ( probablement moins qu'EA certes ) avec leur politique commerciale que je trouve ( contrairement a beaucoup d'autres ) honnête.
Là ce serait un changement radical de politique commerciale, plutôt que de fidéliser le client sur le long terme, on produit un jeu par an et on gave de pub. C'est une autre stratégie commerciale, je la trouve puante, point.

----------


## TheToune

> Je suis d'accord sur le principe évidemment! Mais j'ai vraiment le sentiment que là c'est vraiment critiquer parce qu'on sait pas quoi dire d'autre... Tout le monde se sent blessé dans son petit coeur de bisounours, valve c'est des maychants!!!! Diantre! Oui valve est une compagnie, oui ils cherchent à faire de l'argent comme toutes les compagnies, mais c'est horriiiible! Allez un peu de bon sens et attendons d'autre infos avant de brûler les gars de valve sur la place publique...


Ca va bien plus loin que ça.

Valve à promis que l4d serait le noyaux sur lequel viendrait se greffer nouvelles campagnes, nouvelles armes, nouveau personnages etc ...
Beaucoup de gens dont moi, ont acheté l4d avec ces points en tête, beaucoup ont investit sur un titre a long terme parce qu'on leur avait assuré que c'est qu'il allait être.
En plus ont a tous du se montrer patient pour attendre les correctifs, toutes les campagnes en vs officiellement ,un mode de jeu a la con et un sdk qui n'est toujours pas finit. 
Et aujourd'hui on nous annonce qu'une suite est en chantier depuis la sortie, que le contenu qu'on nous avait garanti et pour lequel ont à accepté de payer à l'avance ira dans un autre titre.

C'est pour cela qu'un paquet de gens gueule avec raison ou que d'autres abrutis dans mon genre veulent y voir une mauvaise blagues.

----------


## magicganja

Rhalala on se fait du mal!
Et puis vu le temps qu'ils ont mis pour rajouter un _vs_ dans le nom des 2 maps déjà existantes en coop, ça me ferait bien mal qu'ils arrivent à faire un jeu complet en même pas 1 an  ::siffle:: 
Moi j'attends que le soufflé se dégonfle un peu avant de me faire un avis définitif... Parce que c'est un coup à avoir de sacré mauvaises surprises...
En tout cas, pour ce qui est des persos, les "nouveaux" sont à chier (àmha)

----------


## Cycogolgoth

Comme au dessus.
Venant de n'importe quelle boite, cette façon de procéder ne poserait pas de problème. On s'y attend.
La différence vient du marketing by Valve, qui s'est débrouillé depuis longtemps à cultiver une image à part. Et ça a marché, ils se sont construits une armée de fanboyz achetant leurs produits les yeux fermés parce que c'est du Valve et par la même occasion servant de premiers relais commerciaux à travers un excellent bouche à oreille, qui est le marketing par excellence car gratuit et amenant d'excellents retours.
Bref, ils ont un statut.
Alors oui, tout se vent. Mais je les vois mal brader de longues années d'investissement sur leur nom juste pour un L4D2. Ce n'est commercialement pas viable.
Ou alors ils s'orientent vers c'est un changement radical dans leurs process, aussi bien marketing et commerciaux que purement créatifs.

----------


## Maxwell

> Mais cet objet n'aura pas de référence différente pour le director, tu t'en rends compte ? En pratique il va remplacer l'objet édité...


Mais... On s'en fout la, c'est pas le topic des moddeurs. Tu cherches vraiment la petite bête...

----------


## Johnny Boy

> Ben moi c'est ce point là qui me les casse ( plus précisément le "comme", sous entendu de la même façon )
> 
> Car Valve se fait déjà de l'argent ( probablement moins qu'EA certes ) avec leur politique commerciale que je trouve ( contrairement a beaucoup d'autres ) honnête.
> Là ce serait un changement radical de politique commerciale, plutôt que de fidéliser le client sur le long terme, on produit un jeu par an et on gave de pub. C'est une autre stratégie commerciale, je la trouve puante, point.


Là encore je ne peux qu'être d'accord! Mais est-ce que ça mérite tout ce blabla et ces critiques? Moi ce qui m'intéresse c'est la qualité du jeu dans un premier temps, ensuite éventuellement vient la stratégie marketing de l'éditeur que je trouverais honnête et que j'apprécierais, mais honnêtement, j'en ai pas grand chose à cirer... J'ai jamais eu d'histoire d'amour avec les gars de valve et je ne me sens pas trahi du tout!  ::rolleyes:: 

Mais je dois avouer que si dans quelques jours valve nous sors le coup du fake, ben ils auront tout mon respect pour cette maîtrise du marketing aggressif indirect!  :B):

----------


## Zapp le Grand

De toutes facons, ces pages et ces pages cachent le véritable problème : les gens ne veulent pas d'un L4D, car il y a 2 personnes de couleur dedans (et qu'il n'y a plus zoey avec son pull rose kikinou)

Bande de racistes obsédés va !!

----------


## TheToune

> De toutes facons, ces pages et ces pages cachent le véritable problème : les gens ne veulent pas d'un L4D, car il y a 2 personnes de couleur dedans (et qu'il n'y a plus zoey avec son pull rose kikinou)
> 
> Bande de racistes obsédés va !!


Moi la petite latino elle me plait bien  ::wub::

----------


## DarkChépakoi

> Je suis d'accord sur le principe évidemment! Mais j'ai vraiment le sentiment que là c'est vraiment critiquer parce qu'on sait pas quoi dire d'autre... Tout le monde se sent blessé dans son petit coeur de bisounours, valve c'est des maychants!!!! Diantre! *Oui valve est une compagnie, oui ils cherchent à faire de l'argent comme toutes les compagnies, mais c'est horriiiible!* Allez un peu de bon sens et attendons d'autre infos avant de brûler les gars de valve sur la place publique...


C'est pas tellement que Valve veuille faire de l'argent qui est dérangeant dans leur démarche. C'est qu'il y a eu tromperie sur la marchandise, avec des promesses pas encore tenues et que finalement ces promesses viendront sous la forme d'un 2eme jeu dont le prix n'est pas encore fixé.

Dans l'absolu, un 2ème opus ne me dérange pas, mais seulement 1 an après la sortie du 1er, 6 mois après la release du sdk (et de la "vraie" release du jeu serai-je tenté de dire) qui devait permettre à L4D de réellement prendre son envol, ça cassera le jeu.

Pis même si c'était juste une raison financière, je crois me rappeler que le week end -50% sur Steam avait gonflé les ventes de 3000% .
Alors quitte à vouloir faire de l'argent, parce que ouai il faut qu'ils en fassent, qu'ils embrayent directement sur une nouvelle licence qui cohabitera avec TF2 et L4D.
En deux mots, Valve, avec son annonce est tombé dans la facilité et descend de son statut de développeur friendly communautaire à un statut de boite de JV de base...si ce n'est pas un fake bien sur.
Wait & see pour ma part.

----------


## Super_Newbie

> Je suis loin d'être riche mais il me semble que le jeu vidéo ça a toujours été du business, et quand je vois que la majorité des jeux actuels ont une durée de vie de 8 à 10 heures payées plein pot, je me dis qu'il y aurait d'autre chose à critiquer avant valve et son left 4 dead qui a une durée de vie bien plus conséquente, qui plus est pour un jeu de qualité!


Arrêtez de comparer un jeu multi avec un jeu solo, ça n'a rien à voir. Encore heureux qu'un jeu exclusivement multi se joue bien plus longtemps que n'importe quel autre solo, et encore : plusieurs ici on fait la comparaison avec CoD4 (solo) hors CoD4 est encore extrêment joué en multi et peut se targer d'avoir la même durée de vie que L4D. Alors, non, L4D n'est pas une exception en terme de durée de vie par rapport à d'autres jeux multi...

Edit: je dirai même qu'un acheteur de CoD4 en a plus pour son argent vu qu'il peut faire en plus une véritable campagne solo.

----------


## Red_Force

> Mais... On s'en fout la, c'est pas le topic des moddeurs. Tu cherches vraiment la petite bête...


? Tu fais une proposition qui me semble emblématique d'un décalage entre ce que tu penses que la communauté des modeurs va produire/pouvoir produire et ce qui me semble être le cas. Plus avant, tu dis comme d'autres ici que ce L4D2 pourrait être fait par des modeurs, i.e. Que l'appellation l4d2 est abusive.

J'essaye de montrer que ce genre d'appréciation est à la fois subjective et inconsistente des critères que nous appliquons aux autres jeu. Et il me semble qu'en premier lieu il faudrait acter que seul Valve a les moyens de faire le type de features que va proposer l4d2. Mais libre à chacun de réver, bien sûr. Il y a même une impressionante quantité de gens ici qui croient encore au fake malgré l'avalanche d'articles, annonces et interview montrant définitivement le contraire !

----------


## Maxwell

Même si *tout* le contenu de Left 4 Dead 2 ne peut pas être reproduit via le SDK, il y a trop peu de différence -à ce qu'on sait aujourd'hui- entre le 1 et le 2. T'enlèves les skins et 2 ou 3 trucs, il te reste 5 campagnes.

10€ pièce, non, désolé.

----------


## Red_Force

> La différence vient du marketing by Valve, qui s'est débrouillé depuis longtemps à cultiver une image à part.


C'est de la mémoire courte. Avant la sortie de HL2, l'image de Valve était mauvaise. CPC / Joy spittait Valve à qui mieux mieux, et comme d'hab dans les forums ça suivait gentiment. Steam était très mal vécu, ainsi que le retard délirant de HL2 qui le faisait traiter de vaporware. D'ailleurs la sorte de HL2 a à peine arrangé les choses, et celle d'EP1, avec sa courte durée de vie, les a empiré. 

En fait l'image de Valve ne remonte que depuis 3 ans. Depuis TF2 et Portal, depuis que Steam commence à être une inspiration pour l'industrie, depuis qu'on a eu le temps de se lasser de se moquer d'eux.

----------


## Maxwell

On ne se lasse jamais de se moquer tant qu'il y a sujet à.

DNF ? *tousse*

----------


## Red_Force

> Même si *tout* le contenu de Left 4 Dead 2 ne peut pas être reproduit via le SDK, il y a trop peu de différence -à ce qu'on sait aujourd'hui- entre le 1 et le 2. T'enlèves les skins et 2 ou 3 trucs, il te reste 5 campagnes.
> 
> 10€ pièce, non, désolé.


Voici une liste de feature du 2...

- nouveaux persos (anims voix etc.)
- armes de corps à corps ; balles explosives à comportement dépendant de la cible
- carte modifiables par le director
- climat modifiables par le director
- nouveaux infectés
- nouveau mode de jeu
- nouveaux passages à 2 switch avec nouveaux comportements directors associés
- nouvelles campagnes 100% basées sur de nouveaux materiaux artistiques.

... Que je pense qu'aucun modeur ne pourra même approcher individuellement. Bref, pour moi tu planes complètement...

----------


## Super_maçon

> - nouveaux persos (anims voix etc.)
> - armes de corps à corps ; balles explosives à comportement dépendant de la cible
> - carte modifiables par le director
> - climat modifiables par le director
> - nouveaux infectés
> - nouveau mode de jeu
> - nouveaux passages à 2 switch avec nouveaux comportements directors associés
> - nouvelles campagnes 100% basées sur de nouveaux materiaux artistiques.


Tu prends chaque point que tu cites, tu les distribues un par un sur un an et demie deux ans, et tu as ce qu'on nous promettait a la sortie de Lef 4 dead.

 Me trompe je ?

----------


## Red_Force

> Arrêtez de comparer un jeu multi avec un jeu solo, ça n'a rien à voir.


Pour toi. Pour moi seul m'interesse le fun pressenti vs le prix à payer. Eut un temps le prix n'aurait pas compté pour un titre comme l4d mais voilà, il y a à présent plus de très bon jeux que de temps pour les jouer tous, alors si c'est trop cher je serais raisonnable et je ressortirai plutôt Mount & Blade, qui certes n'est pas multi mais qui reste un concurrent sur mon temps de jeu à un jeu multi.

Par ailleurs COD4 est pour la moyenne de ses acheteurs  moins long qu'un L4D je pense, vue les stats connues du nombre de joueurs dans l'un et l'autre à un moment T. Faire le ration avec les ventes...

----------


## Altyki

[chieur]
Raid_Force, usine à trolls et du franglais ?
[/chieur]

----------


## Selketh

> Par ailleurs COD4 est pour la moyenne de ses acheteurs  moins long qu'un L4D je pense, vue les stats connues du nombre de joueurs dans l'un et l'autre à un moment T. Faire le ration avec les ventes...


Source ?

----------


## Red_Force

> Tu prends chaque point que tu cites, tu les distribues un par un sur un an et demie deux ans, et tu as ce qu'on nous promettait a la sortie de Lef 4 dead.
> 
>  Me trompe je ?


 Pas chaque point, non. En fait GN a parlé de nouveaux persos, nouvelles armes, nouveaux succès et nouvelles vidéos. Mais c'est sans importance, parceque je suis d'accord sur le fond avec toi : il a laissé entendre que... Et on y a cru. Un peu trop d'ailleurs car Valve n'est jamais allé au point de laisser croire que la quantité d'update free pourrait être de l'ordre de grandeur de ce qu'amène l4d2. Mais enfin, ils en ont joué, je suis d'accord, mais tu noteras que mon point avec cette liste n'avait rien à voir avec la question que tu soulèves  :P

---------- Post ajouté à 11h54 ----------




> Source ?


NoFrag publie régulièrement ce genre de stats. Je ne sais pas d'où ils les sortent (et c'est la chienlit à retrouver) mais en gros ça donnait premier loin devant CS et CS source, puis loin derrière TF2, puis à la moitié de TF2 des choses comme COD et BF, puis UT encore en dessous (sous Q3 d'ailleurs).

Depuis L4D (et d'ailleurs Quake Live) sont sortis et ça m'interesserait d'avoir une mise à jour sous les yeux... Mais je pense que vu les ventes il y a bcp plus de joueurs L4D que TF2. Ceci dit, ça nous dit surtout que bien que le multi de COD soit très respectable, il n'attire qu'une fraction des gens qui ont acheté et de ce fait n'impacte que de façon mineure la durée de vie moyenne pour le joueur moyen.

---------- Post ajouté à 11h57 ----------




> [chieur]
> Raid_Force, usine à trolls et du franglais ?
> [/chieur]


En tous cas je ne fais pas dans l'attaque ad hominem (ad hominem : pas de l'anglais).

----------


## dunadan

On peut dire ce que l'on veut le gros s'est bien foutu de la gueule de tout le monde, ayant acheté le jeu au prix fort en me disant qu'après les bouses css dods il avait compris "tf2 aidant", j'ai l'impréssion de me faire prendre sans vaseline.

----------


## fadaring

> C'est de la mémoire courte. Avant la sortie de HL2, l'image de Valve était mauvaise. CPC / Joy spittait Valve à qui mieux mieux, et comme d'hab dans les forums ça suivait gentiment. Steam était très mal vécu, ainsi que le retard délirant de HL2 qui le faisait traiter de vaporware. D'ailleurs la sorte de HL2 a à peine arrangé les choses, et celle d'EP1, avec sa courte durée de vie, les a empiré. 
> 
> En fait l'image de Valve ne remonte que depuis 3 ans. Depuis TF2 et Portal, depuis que Steam commence à être une inspiration pour l'industrie, depuis qu'on a eu le temps de se lasser de se moquer d'eux.


uuuh....
Perso, j'en étais resté à Valve qui avait marqué sur territoire son HL1, que les premières images de HL2 ont provoqué chez nos amis journalistes un émoi digne de celui d'une adolescente en face du chanteur de Tokyo Hotel, que ce jeu était un peu attendu comme LE Jeu, et qu'il a eu des échos super positifs direct. Ensuite les extensions trop courtes ok, mais même entre ca et la sortie de TF2, ya encore eu un max de buzz sur eux dès les premières images de TF.
Et l'effet zombie, n'en parlons pas tant ils ont bien géré la montée du buzz.

Justement, Valve était LE studio dont le message semblait être "vous n'êtes pas que des consommateurs, vous êtes avant tout des joueurs" (me demande même si c'est pas mon pote Gabe qu'aurait dit un truc avoisinant).

Tout ca pour dire que Valve et sa réputation de 3 ans pour ceux qu'on la mémoire courte... Ca reste très subjectif, pour rester correct.

----------


## Nemeo

Le temps et le fun que j'ai passé sur L4D dépasse le temps que j'ai passé sur la plupart des autres jeux à 45e. Nouvelles maps, nouveaux zombs, nouveaux persos, nouvelles armes pour le 2 ? Miam.

Faut arrêter de se laisser hyper à la moindre news, et de s'imaginer que valve faire du gamer-sitting pendant 3 ans. Le jeu vous l'avez acheté en l'état, comme tout ceux que vous avez acheté avant. Tous les devs ne patchent pas 5 fois leur jeu. Tous les devs ne filent pas de sdk. Tous les devs ne font pas du suivi à J+365 jours. Le jeu est fun, stable (chez moi toujours), et bien huilé. Vous en voulez plus ? Vous prenez des habitudes de luxe, c'est pas bon pour vos nerfs. 

Plus de 50h de jeu pour 45e. Moins d'un euro de l'heure, ça reste très correct pour un jeu d'action de nos jours.

----------


## Selketh

> Le jeu vous l'avez acheté en l'état, comme tout ceux que vous avez acheté avant.


Non.

----------


## dunadan

> Faut arrêter de se laisser hyper à la moindre news, et de s'imaginer que valve faire du gamer-sitting pendant 3 ans. Le jeu vous l'avez acheté en l'état, comme tout ceux que vous avez acheté avant. Tous les devs ne patchent pas 5 fois leur jeu. Tous les devs ne filent pas de sdk. Tous les devs ne font pas du suivi à J+365 jours. Le jeu est fun, stable (chez moi toujours), et bien huilé. Vous en voulez plus ? Vous prenez des habitudes de luxe, c'est pas bon pour vos nerfs.


Tous les devs ne sortent pas nonplus un jeu en kit.

Ils ont vendu L4D déjà trop cher pour ce qu'il était, j'ai quand même acheté en m'attendant à un suivi digne de Tf2 comme Gabe avait laissé entendre, au lieu de ça, sans mot dire, ils dévellopent une suite, ils tardent à sortir le sdk pour le premier et veulent nous vendre un "addon" 45€, comme ça à brut ..

M'enfin je m'excuse d'être un consomateur exigeant, qui n'aime pas que l'on se foute de sa gueule ...

----------


## Donnerstag

C'est une conspiration. :tired:  


Le plus gênant pour moi, c'est le sentiment d'avoir payé ce qui semble se rapprocher de l'équivalent d'un épisode d'HL2 au prix fort. Je veux bien croire que l'élaboration de contenu gratuit pour Left4dead soit plus délicate mais à ce moment là, pourquoi ne pas avoir compensé en sortant le sdk au plus tôt ?

----------


## Louck

En gras, les modifications pour arriver au même résultat.
Déja prouvé par des mods amateurs, et les communautés qu'on trouve dans tout les jeux/mods de Valve.




> - nouveaux persos (anims voix etc.)
> *Modification des fichiers models, textures, sons. Et encore, il est possible d'exécuter des sons suplémentaires via des plugins ou commandes consoles : pluginfan:*
> 
> - armes de corps à corps ; balles explosives à comportement dépendant de la cible
> *Armes de corps a corps, a part afficher un autre model, ou faire une alternative avec du code, ce n'est pas possible. Pas au niveau présenté de L4D2. Par contre, les balles explosives, c'est possible (et facile à faire en plus).*
> 
> - carte modifiables par le director
> *Des mecs ont déja développé des plugins pour bloquer des passages sur Dust. Et ca ce n'est qu'un exemple parmis tant d'autres. Je vois mal le "Director" pouvoir modifier une map, a part des objets ou obstacles => déja fait depuis CS 1.6*
> 
> ...



Maintenant, qu'on ne me sort plus que ce jeu n'est pas un mod à son état actuel : a part 2 3 choses, une équipe de fan est capable de reproduire 80% du jeu en son intégralité.
Et je ne parle pas des extensions/crack possibles dans le futur.

Il nous manque juste (même si c'est possible par des alternatives) un SDK qui marche, propre, et le jeu ne serra plus aussi lassant qu'avant.

----------


## Ash_Crow

> alors si c'est trop cher je serais raisonnable et je ressortirai plutôt Mount & Blade, qui certes n'est pas multi mais qui reste un concurrent sur mon temps de jeu à un jeu multi.


M&B sera multijoueurs d'ici là : _Warband_ sort en septembre.

----------


## Marty

> Le jeu vous l'avez acheté en l'état, comme tout ceux que vous avez acheté avant.


Non, pas pour moi. J'ai acheté le jeu pour l'esprit de communauté qu'il aurait pu ("du" plutôt) engendrer ensuite. Comme TF2, à la différence que TF2, je l'ai acheté comme un jeu normal. L'esprit communautaire qui en est ressorti ensuite me l'a fait encore plus apprécier. J'espérais retrouver ce plaisir dans L4D.

Avec l'annonce de L4D2, c'est un revers qui va me rendre beaucoup plus méfiant vis à vis des titres de Valve.

----------


## Johnny Boy

> Tous les devs ne sortent pas nonplus un jeu en kit.
> 
> Ils ont vendu L4D déjà trop cher pour ce qu'il était, j'ai quand même acheté en m'attendant à un suivi digne de Tf2 comme Gabe avait laissé entendre, au lieu de ça, sans mot dire, ils dévellopent une suite, il tarde à sortir le sdk pour le premier et veulent nous vendre un "addon" 45€, comme ça à brut ..
> 
> M'enfin je m'excuse d'être un consomateur exigeant, qui n'aime pas que l'on se foute de sa gueule ...


En même temps tu le dis toi même c'est toi qui l'a acheté en connaissance de cause, si ce qu'on te fournis pour un montant donné ne te plaît pas, tu l'achètes pas. Tu ne vas pas l'acheter en sachant pertinemment à quoi t'attendre et venir gueuler ensuite parce que le jeu n'est pas complet selon tes exigences, c'est un peu illogique... Moi en l'achetant je ne m'attendais pas forcément à plein de nouveauté à venir ensuite, j'ai profité à fond, et je profiterais à fond du suivant, point, y a pas à tortiller du jaret pendant 12 ans. 

Enfin je m'excuse pour ce ton peut être un peu direct mais c'est vrai quoi, c'est pas la fin du monde non plus et c'est loin d'être l'arnaque du siècle! Je ne considère même pas ça comme une arnaque.

----------


## Nemeo

> Non.


C'était un simple fait, pas une supposition. Quand tu passes à la caisse, tout ce qu'on te promet c'est le contenu du produit tel qu'il est au moment de l'achat. Je sais même pas si on te promet qu'il fonctionnera sur ta machine. Acheter un jeu en espérant que le SDK arrive vite, que la communauté le transforme en jeu de rêve et que les devs sortent une campagne tous les 2 mois c'est très mignon, mais aussi un peu naïf. C'est un peu comme acheter un coupé sport en espérant que les jolies filles vont s'évanouir à son passage. L'espoir n'est pas ce qui nourrit le capitalisme.

----------


## Altyki

> C'était un simple fait, pas une supposition. Quand tu passes à la caisse, tout ce qu'on te promet c'est le contenu du produit tel qu'il est au moment de l'achat. Je sais même pas si on te promet qu'il fonctionnera sur ta machine. Acheter un jeu en espérant que le SDK arrive vite, que la communauté le transforme en jeu de rêve et que les devs sortent une campagne tous les 2 mois c'est très mignon, mais aussi un peu naïf. C'est un peu comme acheter un coupé sport en espérant que les jolies filles vont s'évanouir à son passage. L'espoir n'est pas ce qui nourrit le capitalisme.


Sauf que Valve l'a promis avant même le lancement et à assurer qu'il y aurait le même suivi que TF2.
Tout la différence est là.

----------


## Matriochka

Johnny garçon, imagine que ta copine change de sexe sans te prévenir alors que tu kiffes pas trop les pénis. Ca perd un peu d'intérêt sous la couette.

Et non ce n'est pas la fin du monde, y a beaucoup de demande à coté du parc des princes et ça pourra financer l'achat de L4D2.

----------


## kaldanm

Les cartes modifiées par le director, ca existe depuis Diablo 2 (voir meme avant...)

Des pieces-lego articulées autour des centre d'interet de la carte. Si c'est pas assez bien foutu et pas assez varié on va se manger des couloirs qui se ressemblent avec des elements de decor en random...

----------


## fadaring

> Johnny garçon, imagine que ta copine change de sexe sans te prévenir alors que tu kiffes pas trop les pénis. Ca perd un peu d'intérêt sous la couette.


Et dans les deux cas, c'est toi qui a mal au fondement à la fin du jeu.

Mais sinon clair, j'étais trop vénère quand elle m'a annoncé ca...

----------


## Red_Force

> En gras, les modifications pour arriver au même résultat.
> Déja prouvé par des mods amateurs, et les communautés qu'on trouve dans tout les jeux/mods de Valve.


Mais je ne demande pas de la proof of concept, je parle de choses qui ont vraiment des chances d'arriver. Combien de mods avec des vraies voix (et des dialogues bien écris...), de nouvelles anims pléthoriques, combien de temps pour les faire ? Idem les zombies, quel équipe de modeurs va nous faire du contenu niveau crédible ? 

De plus techniquement il y a une grande différence entre "on peut techniquement faire le feature" et "on peut l'implémenter de façon satisfaisante". D'autant que L4D exige une implémentation exigeante, à cause des problèmes de director et d'AI. 

Comme dirais l'autre, je te donne rendez vous dans cinq ans, et on verra si une équipe au monde a sorti un mod qui contient ne serait ce qu'un cinquième de l4d2. Tu vois les choses d'un point de vue de modeur, je les vois d'un point de vue d'utilisateur (qui bosse dans une boite de dev celà dit). L'important n'est pas de savoir ce qui est théoriquement possible, mais ce sur quoi on peut raisonnablement miser. Pour moi on peut raisonnablement miser sur de bonnes maps reprenant 90% de contenu créé par Valve, on peut raisonnablement miser sur des variations de gameplay agréable (genre munitions limitées, zombis lents, zombi par milliards, que sais-je). On ne peut pas raisonnablement miser sur de nouvelles campagnes basée sur des décors nouveaux, textures nouvelles, zombis nouveaux, spéciaux nouveaux, avec nouveaux personnages, nouvelles armes, nouvelles phases de gameplay, climat, etc. La communauté n'a ni les ressources individuelles, ni les accès technique pour ce genre de chose.

---------- Post ajouté à 12h52 ----------




> Les cartes modifiées par le director, ca existe depuis Diablo 2 (voir meme avant...)


Diablo 2 et son fabuleux moteur 3D. Hein ? Quoi ? En 3D ça pose d'autres problèmes techniques ? Saperlipopette !

Je ne vois qu'Hellgate qui ait fait ça en 3D. Non pas que ce soit hyper dur, mais je subodore que ça pose au final bcp de problèmes, et pas forcément que de dev (création des graphismes, optimisations, play testing...)

----------


## Johnny Boy

> Johnny garçon, imagine que ta copine change de sexe sans te prévenir alors que tu kiffes pas trop les pénis. Ca perd un peu d'intérêt sous la couette.
> 
> Et non ce n'est pas la fin du monde, y a beaucoup de demande à coté du parc des princes et ça pourra financer l'achat de L4D2.


Ouais mais attends, le problème est ailleurs là, si pour vous valve c'est une organisation de dieux vivants c'est clairs qu'on pourra pas discuter normalement! Faut redescendre sur terre 5 minutes là...  ::O:

----------


## Red_Force

> C'était un simple fait, pas une supposition. Quand tu passes à la caisse, tout ce qu'on te promet c'est le contenu du produit tel qu'il est au moment de l'achat. Je sais même pas si on te promet qu'il fonctionnera sur ta machine. Acheter un jeu en espérant que le SDK arrive vite, que la communauté le transforme en jeu de rêve et que les devs sortent une campagne tous les 2 mois c'est très mignon, mais aussi un peu naïf. C'est un peu comme acheter un coupé sport en espérant que les jolies filles vont s'évanouir à son passage. L'espoir n'est pas ce qui nourrit le capitalisme.


Oui enfin ça ne va pas très loin. C'est sur qu'on peut en rester à la dimension contractuelle des choses, mais il n'y pas que ça dans le commerce. Il y a aussi, et probablement plus au final, une notion de confiance. Faire comme si ça n'existait pas va à l'encontre des bases des cours de commerce et de marketing. Là Valve a dit, pas de façon formelle certes mais ça les engage néanmoins ou alors il ne faut rien écouter de ce qu'ils disent, qu'il y aurait un bon suivi. Tout le monde est d'accord pour dire que ce suivi est décevant. Ca baisse la valeur perçue de l4d et de sa suite, et ça énerve fort justement les gens.

----------


## Maxwell

*Shack*: What price-point should we expect?

*Doug Lombardi*: This is a full sequel.

*Shack*: So full price?

*Doug Lombardi*: Yeah. At the end of the day, this is going to be a bigger game than Left 4 Dead. It's five campaigns versus four, all five are playable in Versus mode, Survival mode out of the box, the new multiplayer game mode. Plus over 20 new weapons and items. It's a full sequel.


 ::|: 

La totale ici.

----------


## gripoil

Mwahahah ...

Euh wtf ! Ils se rend compte qu'il a l'air d'un con ?

----------


## kaldanm

> Diablo 2 et son fabuleux moteur 3D. Hein ? Quoi ? En 3D ça pose d'autres problèmes techniques ? Saperlipopette !
> 
> Je ne vois qu'Hellgate qui ait fait ça en 3D. Non pas que ce soit hyper dur, mais je subodore que ça pose au final bcp de problèmes, et pas forcément que de dev (création des graphismes, optimisations, play testing...)


Everquest vieux MMO Old SChool fait des dongeons instanciés comme ca depuis 2003 (je crois). CoH/CoV aussi...

Alors certes, la carte est créée au moment ou tu rentre dans l'instance, je sais pas si L4D2 modifiera la map en temps reel. Mais par experience un niveau construit normalement est plus coherent au niveau deco, et surtout au niveau architectural.  
Par exemple si on se tappe un immeuble avec un long couloir qui donne sur un escalier avec des chiottes au bout, j'exagere letrait mais les niveau de L4D sont super coherents, sont tres bien pensé, alternant bien les differents types de lieu. Le director a interet a être balaise... Ou alors ce sera anecdotique comme nouveauté (_"ah tiens le passage 1 est bloqué, on a surement un monte charge de l'autre coté")_

Les features importantes ne sont pas toujours celles qui vont demander le plus de temps... A mon avis les armes de mélées vont certainement demander plus de boulot.

----------


## fadaring

> So, being Left 4 Dead 2, we have five campaigns, they're all going to have Versus and Survival mode out of the gate, as well as the regular co-op, and an all-new game mode. Not talking about that game mode yet, but it's going to be there. We also have the new Infected, like you can play the Charger right now in Versus. We have another one coming out a little later, and then another after that.


"Another one coming out a little later", plus "another after that", on peut donc déjà en conclure qu'ils préparent déjà L4D3 et L4D4....

----------


## magicganja

> j'ai l'impréssion de me faire prendre sans vaseline.


ET AVEC DU GRAVIER!
Enfin en tout cas, ce topic fait office de merveilleux troll... C'est ça kaY bon!

----------


## AgentDerf

> Sauf que Valve l'a promis avant même le lancement et à assurer qu'il y aurait le même suivi que TF2.
> Tout la différence est là.


Alors si il l'avais promis ca change tout!

Tu es pas un peu Naïf mon gars? Moi aussi quand je discute avec mon boss il me promet pleins de choses, et on en vois jamais la couleur. C'est normal.
Tant que rien est écrit et certifier dans ton contrat c'est que du vent.

J'ai acheter L4D et sur la boite il y a pas marqué "Promis vous aurez pleins de nouvelles campages et update tout les mois". Il y a juste marqué "4 campagnes coop, 2 versus" et c'est exactement ce que j'ai.

Je vous comprend pas pour le coup, si en achetant L4D vous attendez ce qui arrive avec les promesses, il fallait pas l'acheter maintenant.

Moi quand j'achète un jeu c'est pour consommer tout de suite.
C'est pas pour attendre 6 mois pour pouvoir jouer avec les add on gratuit de dans 6 mois. Ou alors le jeu je l'achète 6 mois après sa sortie comme cela je sais si j'ai ce que je veux.

Et bon toute ces histoires promesses c'est bien gentil, mais j'aimerai bien qu'on me retrouve exactement la *source* qui dit "on va rajouter pleins de nouvelle campagnes"

Moi j'ai souvenir qu'ils annoncé un suivi à la TF2, et ils l'ont fait!
Il y a moulte patch, qui équilibre le jeu, corrige des bugs/failles et récamment un nouveau mod de jeu et les versus débloqué. On est bien dans du suivi, et je pense que Vavle n'a jamais annoncé explicitement des campagnes gratuite?? Ou alors qu'on me montre la source officiel.

Car bon ballancer des nouvelles cartes à TF2 c'est quand même 1000 fois plus simples que des campagnes à L4D.

----------


## Maxwell

Je viens de finir la lecture de l'interview que j'ai posté plus haut. Donc:

-C'est pas un fake, le jeu sera facturé plein pot (50€ sur PC)
-Il y aura 3 infectés spéciaux supplémentaires, un common supplémentaire (les gars en Hazmat, peuvent pas prendre feu)
-5 campagnes, dispo en coop et versus
-de gros efforts contre le "Shiva stacking", à commencer par un IAD qui attaquent en fonction du comportement des survivants.
-Le contrôle de la météo peut faire passer d'un grand soleil à wtf j'y vois pas plus loin que dans le champs de mais de BH.
-le contenu de L4D sera certainement intégré au 2, mais ils savent pas encore comment.
-Pas de lance flamme
-Mode survival plus un autre mode
-Le retard du SDK est justifié, il est special

Ce que j'ai lu entre les lignes: le 1 sera mis à jour pour y intégrer le téléchargement des maps custom, le matchmaking 4vs4 et ... C'est tout.

----------


## TheToune

> *Shack*: What price-point should we expect?
> 
> *Doug Lombardi*: This is a full sequel.
> 
> *Shack*: So full price?
> 
> *Doug Lombardi*: Yeah. At the end of the day, this is going to be a bigger game than Left 4 Dead. It's five campaigns versus four, all five are playable in Versus mode, Survival mode out of the box, the new multiplayer game mode. Plus over 20 new weapons and items. It's a full sequel.
> 
> 
> ...


 ::cry:: 

pourtant c'est forcément un fake  :Emo:

----------


## magicganja

Aaaaah c'est toujours aussi bon de se faire enfiler par le petit...  :Bave:

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

J'espère que le 3 le 4 sortiront seulement après 6 mois d'intervalle, youhouuu !

En plus, ce ne sont que des rumeurs, mais paraît qu'on jouera avec un couché de soleil et des nouveaux skins de zombies ! J'ai hâte.

----------


## Selketh

> C'était un simple fait, pas une supposition. Quand tu passes à la caisse, tout ce qu'on te promet c'est le contenu du produit tel qu'il est au moment de l'achat. Je sais même pas si on te promet qu'il fonctionnera sur ta machine. Acheter un jeu en espérant que le SDK arrive vite, que la communauté le transforme en jeu de rêve et que les devs sortent une campagne tous les 2 mois c'est très mignon, mais aussi un peu naïf. C'est un peu comme acheter un coupé sport en espérant que les jolies filles vont s'évanouir à son passage. L'espoir n'est pas ce qui nourrit le capitalisme.


http://www.videogamer.com/xbox360/le...nch_plans.html

Il ne s'agit pas d'espoir, il s'agit de promesse. On nous avait déjà fait le coup quand ils ont annoncé qu'il manquerait 2 campagnes en Versus au dernier moment (je me demande même si ça n'était pas après le début des préco) et après on nous présente ça comme une feature dans le Survival Pack  ::|: 

C'est un peu comme-ci on m'avait vendu un coupé sport avec le moteur d'une citadine et qu'on m'avait promis de me remplacer ça sous quelques semaines tellement-ce-sera-grand-tellement-ce-sera-beau que mon attente sera comblé. Et 6 mois plus tard, alors que je commence à me faire huer quand une 2 Chevaux me grille au démarrage, on m'annonce que ça y est, mon moteur il est enfin prêt. Mais finalement il va pas rentrer dans ma carosserie, faudra en acheter une nouvelle. (Exemple con, contre-exemple encore plus con, je l'admets)

En l'occurence c'est limite de la publicité mensongère, car le jeu a été vendu sur ce concept et peu importe que la durée de vie ait été conséquente sans cela, ce n'est pas ce qui a été vendu. C'est pire qu'une stratégie made in EA parce qu'eux ne cachent pas qu'ils vont te la mettre profond en faisant payer 70 euros pour 4h, mais tu raques (ou pas) en connaissance de cause.

L4D est l'un des seuls jeux récents que j'ai acheté plein pot dès sa sortie (et même en précommande), ça risque de ne plus m'arriver de si tôt.

----------


## Maxwell

Heu les gars, je sais pas si c'est du second degré mais ils n'ont jamais parlé d'un 3 et d'un 4...

Il parlait des infectés spéciaux, le Charger est terminé aux petits oignons, un deuxième et à 2 doigts d'être fini et un troisième arrivera avant la sortie.

Par contre, ils ont justement dit qu'ils ne comptaient pas faire comme Madden et sortir un jeu tous les ans, qu'au contraire ils étaient contents d'avoir pu intégrer autant de supers idées top moumoute dans le 2 et que ça sera une bonne base à développer avec plein de contenu dans les années à venir.




> *Shack*: Are you leaving any hooks in the engine to allow for expansion in patches rather than releasing a new sequel?
> 
> *Chet Faliszek*: I think all this, oh, Valve's going to make Maddens every year--that's not true. There's this whole group of us at Valve who had all these ideas. When we get done with this, we're going to sit back and we have no future plans or anything like that. This could be the platform for zombie apocalypse games for a while.


Ne riez pas, c'est pas drole.

----------


## Johnny Boy

> Je viens de finir la lecture de l'interview que j'ai posté plus haut. Donc:
> 
> -C'est pas un fake, le jeu sera facturé plein pot (50€ sur PC)
> -Il y aura 3 infectés spéciaux supplémentaires, un common supplémentaire (les gars en Hazmat, peuvent pas prendre feu)
> -5 campagnes, dispo en coop et versus
> -de gros efforts contre le "Shiva stacking", à commencer par un IAD qui attaquent en fonction du comportement des survivants.
> -Le contrôle de la météo peut faire passer d'un grand soleil à wtf j'y vois pas plus loin que dans le champs de mais de BH.
> -le contenu de L4D sera certainement intégré au 2, mais ils savent pas encore comment.
> -Pas de lance flamme
> ...



Merci pour ce résumé! Moi ça me plait bien tout ça!! Allez oubliez un peu les notions d'argent et toussa et profitez un peu quoi! Y'aura bien des week end promo et tout et tout pour en profiter à moindre prix!

----------


## Louck

> Ne riez pas, c'est pas drole.


 :tired: 

10 contre 1 qu'un mec sortira une partie de l4d2 pour sa précédente version.
(merde je vais m'y coller  ::ninja:: )




> -Le retard du SDK est justifié, il est special


Donc on va devoir attendre L4D2 pour avoir un "vrai" SDK ? Même pas sûr que ca marchera pour les 2 versions :/.

----------


## dunadan

> Et bon toute ces histoires promesses c'est bien gentil, mais j'aimerai bien qu'on me retrouve exactement la *source* qui dit "on va rajouter pleins de nouvelle campagnes"


Z'ont jamais dit ça si ce n'est les maps versus qui manquaient à la release, parcontre ...

http://www.videogamer.com/xbox360/le...nch_plans.html




> Y'aura bien des week end promo et tout et tout pour en profiter à moindre prix!


J'attendrai qu'ils soit au prix d'un addon, 20-25€. S'ils réussissent à intégrer le contenu du premier dans l4d2 à voir ...  ::O:

----------


## Maxwell

> L4D est l'un des seuls jeux récents que j'ai acheté plein pot dès sa sortie (et même en précommande), ça risque de ne plus m'arriver de si tôt.


Je crois que finalement, le seul truc concret, c'est ça. Entre un jeu qui est sorti tronqué de 2 campagnes, une offre le jour de la sortie plus intéressante que la preco, et une baisse de moitié du prix même pas 2 mois après, faudrait vraiment être débile pour replonger même pas un an plus tard.

----------


## Altyki

> Z'ont jamais dit ça si ce n'est les maps versus qui manquaient à la release, parcontre ...
> 
> http://www.videogamer.com/xbox360/le...nch_plans.html


Le pire c'est quand on s'aperçoit qu'un simple copier-renommer permet d'y jouer en versus (certes pas de manière optimale), j'ai personnellement pris ça comme un foutage de gueule.

----------


## Selketh

> Comme dirais l'autre, je te donne rendez vous dans cinq ans, et on verra si une équipe au monde a sorti un mod qui contient ne serait ce qu'un cinquième de l4d2. Tu vois les choses d'un point de vue de modeur, je les vois d'un point de vue d'utilisateur (qui bosse dans une boite de dev celà dit).


Au hasard Killing Floor ? Et la différence entre UT3/Killing Floor et L4D/L4D2 est tout de même un poil plus poussé, n'est ce pas ? On en revient au départ L4D2 est ce que devrait apporter un add-on correct, des nouvelles possibilités.





> Moi quand j'achète un jeu c'est pour consommer tout de suite.
> C'est pas pour attendre 6 mois pour pouvoir jouer avec les add on gratuit de dans 6 mois. Ou alors le jeu je l'achète 6 mois après sa sortie comme cela je sais si j'ai ce que je veux.


Oui, tu as l'attitude du consommateur de base qui veut tout, tout de suite, même si c'est bâclé. Grâce à ce mode de pensée, le prix des jeux a grimpé de façon hallucinante et aujourd'hui on trouve ça normal de payer 50, 60, 70 et même 80 euros pour environ 6h de bêta-test (c'est pas comme si 95% des jeux qui sortaient ne recevaient pas patch sur patch à la sortie, quand c'est pas sur console où là t'es carrément niqué). Y a ceux qui veulent payer un service, qui veulent qu'on les fidèlise et les autres qui veulent tout tout de suite. Muuuuuuais euuuuukay.

Pour les propos de Gabe Newell, google.com : "gabe newell left 4 dead" tu trouveras des déclarations d'août, septembre, octobre et novembre 2008 reprises un peu partout (cf. Mon post précédent en exemple). Alors quand en plus on nous dit "on a commencé à taffer sur L4D2 depuis la sortie de L4D" c'est carrément qu'ils savaient qu'ils allaient la mettre profonde.


Maxwell : Ok donc c'est confirmé, je vais me faire tondre...  ::cry::

----------


## Super_maçon

Mince...Là j'ai beau être matinal.

C'était pas un fake, quel culot.

Arf, ma belle coupe de tiff  :Emo:

----------


## Nemeo

Jetez pas vos maps L4D à la poubelle hein ! Il a dit que les maps faites pour L4D seraient compatibles L4D2.

Des maps, c'est tout ce que j'espérais de la communauté L4D. Mais je me suis lassé du gameplay avant de ma lasser des maps.

Attention, ce qu'un dev dit ne fait pas office de contrat de vente. Si ça se trouve se sera pas compatible. J'avoue que c'est facile de dire ça quand on s'est fait avoir par Peter Molyneux et Fable 1. Haha. Un vrai vaccin contre le hype. Il a promis tellement de truc que maintenant je ne crois que ce que je joue.

----------


## Louck

> Le pire c'est quand on s'aperçoit qu'un simple copier-renommer permet d'y jouer en versus (certes pas de manière optimale), j'ai personnellement pris ça comme un foutage de gueule.


Mais non, tu ne peux pas comprendre, c'est comme le SDK : c'est S-P-E-C-I-A-L  ::P: .

----------


## Altyki

> Alors si il l'avais promis ca change tout!
> 
> Tu es pas un peu Naïf mon gars? Moi aussi quand je discute avec mon boss il me promet pleins de choses, et on en vois jamais la couleur. C'est normal.
> Tant que rien est écrit et certifier dans ton contrat c'est que du vent.
> 
> J'ai acheter L4D et sur la boite il y a pas marqué "Promis vous aurez pleins de nouvelles campages et update tout les mois". Il y a juste marqué "4 campagnes coop, 2 versus" et c'est exactement ce que j'ai.
> 
> Je vous comprend pas pour le coup, si en achetant L4D vous attendez ce qui arrive avec les promesses, il fallait pas l'acheter maintenant.
> 
> ...


C'est cool de verser ta bile sur moi, mais dommage, je ne suis pas concerné vu que j'ai acheté le jeux lors du premier WE promo.
Comme quoi c'est bien de répondre mais faut choisir la bonne personne, "mon gars".

Certes ce n'était que des promesses, mais après avoir vu une belle harmonie entre Valve et la communauté avec TF2, prétexter que se sera exactement pareil avec L4D pour au finale faire un gros doigt d'honneur à la communauté, je crois qu'il y a de quoi l'avoir mauvaise (et encore je dis ça mais je ne me sens qu'à moitié concerné).

Pour moi Valve vient de se tirer une balle, un obus dans le pied en perdant beaucoup de son capital sympathie.

----------


## El Gringo

> Je crois que finalement, le seul truc concret, c'est ça. Entre un jeu qui est sorti tronqué de 2 campagnes, une offre le jour de la sortie plus intéressante que la preco, et une baisse de moitié du prix même pas 2 mois après, faudrait vraiment être débile pour replonger même pas un an plus tard.


Oui... Enfin pas débile, mais volontaire...  ::cry:: 
Enfin, Johnny Boy nous a demandé d'oublier un peu les notions d'argent, c'est vrai que ça sert à rien l'argent... L'honneur non plus ça doit pas servir à grand chose... 
Bon sérieux ouais je suis naïf, je le sais, mais là ils ont abusés. S'il y en a qui ne veulent voir que le bon côté des choses, je les comprends, mais Johnny Boy ton raisonnement est drôlement cynique tout de même.

----------


## AgentDerf

> Je viens de finir la lecture de l'interview que j'ai posté plus haut. Donc:
> 
> -C'est pas un fake, le jeu sera facturé plein pot (50€ sur PC)
> -Il y aura 3 infectés spéciaux supplémentaires, un common supplémentaire (les gars en Hazmat, peuvent pas prendre feu)
> -5 campagnes, dispo en coop et versus
> -de gros efforts contre le "Shiva stacking", à commencer par un IAD qui attaquent en fonction du comportement des survivants.
> -Le contrôle de la météo peut faire passer d'un grand soleil à wtf j'y vois pas plus loin que dans le champs de mais de BH.
> -le contenu de L4D sera certainement intégré au 2, mais ils savent pas encore comment.
> -Pas de lance flamme
> ...


Tu oublies :

- 20 nouvelles armes et objets.
- Des parties la carte qui seront généré aléatoirement à chaque partie. Un peu comme diablo, il parle ici comme exemple d'un crypte souterraine dans un cimetière, qui du coup changera a chaque fois. C'est une bonne idée ca.
- La j'ai pas bien compris comment, ils veulent forcer les joueurs a pas rester grouper dans un coin?? Comment on fait en expert?

Enfin bon moi je trouve que c'est pas mal de bonne modifications.

Et ils disent qu'ils préfère se baser sur ce nouveau moteur de SDK avec bcp plus choix pour les moddeurs, que celui de L4D1. Et qu'il compte pas en sortir tout les ans comme des "Maddens" (Le jeux de foot americain de EA qui sort tout les ans). Et que cette monture de L4D2 pour être la pour un moment, il y a pas de L4D3 en prévision.

Moi ca me semble honnête.

Après je suis fatigué de forum et de ce débat sans fin.
Je sens que ca va gueuler encore pendant 15 pages.
Agderf content! Traitez moi de moutont ou tout ce que vous voulez les aigris, moi je vais fragger du zombis! Yami!

----------


## Super_maçon

> Et que cette monture de L4D2 pour être la pour un moment, il y a pas de L4D3 en prévision.


Promis juré !  ::P:

----------


## fadaring

> Heu les gars, je sais pas si c'est du second degré mais ils n'ont jamais parlé d'un 3 et d'un 4...
> 
> Il parlait des infectés spéciaux, le Charger est terminé aux petits oignons, un deuxième et à 2 doigts d'être fini et un troisième arrivera avant la sortie.


Oui c'est du second degré, mais quand même...

Ici tout le débat porte sur le fait qu'on nous ait dit "achetez le 1, y aura ca et ca qui vont arriver", et qu'en fait ca et ca ils l'appellent le 2.

Et donc, pour le 2 on est en train de nous dire "on vous le file avec ca, mais y aura ca après et ca encore après".

J'en conclue donc qu'on est partis pour un 3 et un 4. 

On peut tromper mille fois mille personnes, mais.... Non... On peut... Non..

----------


## Maxwell

> JAttention, ce qu'un dev dit ne fait pas office de contrat de vente. Si ça se trouve se sera pas compatible. J'avoue que c'est facile de dire ça quand on s'est fait avoir par Peter Molyneux et Fable 1. Haha. Un vrai vaccin contre le hype. Il a promis tellement de truc que maintenant je ne crois que ce que je joue.


Je peux me tromper, mais je mise quand même 10$ que si le SDK a autant de retard, c'est parce qu'ils l'ont developpé en parrallèle pour qu'il soit compatible avec les deux. Plutôt que d'en sortir un, de le maintenir, et d'en pondre un second avec la sortie du 2, le SDK a suivi le developpement de L4D2.

On en revient à ce que je dis depuis la sortie de Left 4 Dead, c'est un jeu beta, et on a été les testeurs. Le vrai jeu sera la en novembre, avec tout complet y compris le SDK.

---------- Post ajouté à 14h54 ----------




> Et ils disent qu'ils préfère se baser sur ce nouveau moteur de SDK avec bcp plus choix pour les moddeurs, que celui de L4D1. Et qu'il compte pas en sortir tout les ans comme des "Maddens" (Le jeux de foot americain de EA qui sort tout les ans). Et que cette monture de L4D2 pour être la pour un moment, il y a pas de L4D3 en prévision.
> 
> Moi ca me semble honnête.


La je commence à croire que tu le fais exprès. *Ils ont dit exactement la même chose pour le premier* (et c'est ce qui nous fait râler), et le moteur est le même pour le 1 comme pour le 2. C'est du Source tweaké, rien de plus.

----------


## gripoil

Y'a quand même un paquet d'éléments a prendre en compte.

Esthétiquement, j'ai pas été charmé par les vidéos, ça ressemble plus a un vieux gag. (le jour ça peut être bien, mais là c'est vilain; les ziks nazes, armes et animations foireuses)

Mais sur le papier les idées m'ont l'air sympa, de quoi justifier un autre jeu en tous cas, plus que des updates ou dlc. (quoi que un gros addon l'aurait surement bien fait)

Bref, le contenu a l'air honnête au final. 
Le truc c'est pourquoi si tôt ? Que faire des joueurs de L4D qui ne vont pas claquer dans le 2 (aussi bien soit-il). Pourquoi ajouter du contenu au 1 si le 2 est explicitement fait pour le remplacer (campagnes du 1 dans le 2 etc.)

Moi j'vois beaucoup de bétise dans ça, plus que de l'arnaque. Y'a juste un putain de bande de mongolien chez valve.

----------


## Matriochka

> Ouais mais attends, le problème est ailleurs là, si pour vous valve c'est une organisation de dieux vivants c'est clairs qu'on pourra pas discuter normalement! Faut redescendre sur terre 5 minutes là...


Je n'ai jamais parlé de dieu vivant. Gabe Newell fait caca comme moi, c'est juste le calibrage qui change. (Quoiqu'avec L4D2 ça va peut-être s'inverser.)

----------


## Maxwell

Hahahaha  ::XD::

----------


## AgentDerf

> Oui, tu as l'attitude du consommateur de base qui veut tout, tout de suite, même si c'est bâclé. Grâce à ce mode de pensée, le prix des jeux a grimpé de façon hallucinante et aujourd'hui on trouve ça normal de payer 50, 60, 70 et même 80 euros pour environ 6h de bêta-test (c'est pas comme si 95% des jeux qui sortaient ne recevaient pas patch sur patch à la sortie, quand c'est pas sur console où là t'es carrément niqué).


Donc tu affirmes sans sourcillais que L4D était bâclé à sa sortie?
On a pas du jouer au même alors?
Moi j'ai peux faire toutes les campagnes, zero bug ou plantage et le fun était bien au rendez vous. C'est un jeu fini et parfaitement fonctionnel qui est sortie.

GTA4 la c'est un exemple de jeu bâclé, mais pas L4D mon coco.

Et bon 45 euros les gars, c'est le prix planché des jeux, on est sur PC on a de la chance vous vous rendez pas compte.

Achetez vous une PS3, une Xbox360, ou une Wii, vous allez lachez 60 à 70 euros par jeu.

A l'époque de "Joystick Hebdo" on acheter les jeux CPC (Amstard) dans les 350 à 360 francs.
15 ans plus tard on est à 45 euros (300 francs) putain les prix on pas bougé! C'est pas trop chère, c'est le prix juste!

Arretez de compté vos sous comme des radins. C'est mieux en promo c'est sur, payer 25 euros au lieu de 45 euros un week end promo c sur.

Mais 20 euros pour des gens qui on un boulot ca n'a jamais tuer personne non? Surtout pour de la qualité.

Combien de vois vous avez perdu 20 euros dans un resto qui était dégueulasse en fait, un bouquin qui était pas terrible, une BD un CD décevant?

La franchement les 45 euros pour un L4D, j'ai l'impression d'en avoir eu pour mon argent! D'avoir fait un bon resto, lue une bonne BD, acheter un bon CD!

Enfin bon allez je vous laisse je retourne dans mon chateau en or avec mes 15 voitures! Ah ben non je suis en apparte, j'ai un gamin, on a qu'un salaire, on mange bien, on est heureux, et on peux meme se payer le luxe d'acheter des jeux!  :;):

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Bon, il reste 5 mois aux moddeurs fous pour nous faire L4D2 sur L4D1.  ::): 

---------- Post ajouté à 15h04 ----------




> Donc tu affirmes sans sourcillais que L4D était bâclé à sa sortie?
> On a pas du jouer au même alors?
> Moi j'ai peux faire toutes les campagnes, zero bug ou plantage et le fun était bien au rendez vous. C'est un jeu fini et parfaitement fonctionnel qui est sortie.



Si tu veux, j'peux te prévoir le meilleur jeu de tous les temps. Sauf qu'à la sortie il manquera plus de 50% des promesses. Pas grave, j'ai fait d'autres promesses qui disent que je continuerai à faire le suivi.

En attendant, t'as un jeu avec 0% de bug et de plantage. Je vais forcer le truc (pour tenter de te faire comprendre) et dire que dans le jeu tu as simplement un entrepôt dans lequel tu peux courir. Pas d'ennemis, pas d'armes, rien. Tu peux courir sans avoir de bugs / plantages. Pas grave, il en vaut la peine, on va avoir du contenu promi.

Et finalement, t'apprends que le contenu promi sort un an plus tard et qu'il sera au même prix que ce que t'as déjà payé. Et qu'il fera tout pareil que ce que t'as mais en mieux. Mais dans l'autre sens, ça va pas.


Et tu reviens souvent sur l'argent, pourtant on a détaillé tous les autres points qui font qu'on n'est pas content. L'argent vient en dernier. Juste un truc à rajouter.


EDIT: Et non, on ne crache pas sur L4D. Tu reviens souvent sur ça. On "crache" sur L4D2 et Valve là. L4D2 devait être L4D1.

----------


## gripoil

Ca vous apprendra a faire confiance aux mecs qui nous ont chiés condition zero  ::ninja::

----------


## Maxwell

> Donc tu affirmes sans *sourcillais* que L4D était bâclé à sa sortie?
> On a pas du jouer au même alors?
> Moi j'ai peux faire toutes les campagnes, zero bug ou plantage et le fun était bien au rendez vous. C'est un jeu fini et parfaitement fonctionnel qui est sortie.


OK, j'ai compris. Tu fais partie des gens qui n'y ont quasiment joué qu'en coop, ou qui n'ont pas accroché le versus.

C'est pas un reproche, mais la plupart, dont moi, ont torché le coop en quelques heures et fait plus que du versus ensuite.

Et la tu le sens bien le coté incomplet du jeu.

----------


## magicganja

> Donc tu affirmes sans sourcillais que L4D était bâclé à sa sortie?
> On a pas du jouer au même alors?
> Moi j'ai peux faire toutes les campagnes, zero bug ou plantage et le fun était bien au rendez vous. C'est un jeu fini et parfaitement fonctionnel qui est sortie.
> 
> GTA4 la c'est un exemple de jeu bâclé, mais pas L4D mon coco.
> 
> Et bon 45 euros les gars, c'est le prix planché des jeux, on est sur PC on a de la chance vous vous rendez pas compte.
> 
> Achetez vous une PS3, une Xbox360, ou une Wii, vous allez lachez 60 à 70 euros par jeu.
> ...


Bon toi j'ai lu ce que t'as écrit et je me suis retenu jusqu'à maintenant... Mais là... 

Arrête de parler de radinerie sous prétexte qu'on sort notre argent uniquement pour quelque chose qui vaut le coup... Je suis désolé mais moi j'ai pas la thune pour m'acheter un jeu à 50€ tous les ans... Alors ya moins de 6 mois j'ai acheté l4d parce que justement les dev t'annoncent un futur pour le jeu, qu'il est pas fini et tout et tout, qu'il y aura du contenu supplémentaire pour augmenter la durée de vie du jeu...  et au final ils te disent juste que le futur c'est 50 euros de plus... Alors moi je suis pas radin, mais je ne dépense pas non plus mes sous dans des produits destinés à m'arnaquer... 

Donc c'est sûr, ce qu'ils proposent pour L4D2, c'est plein de bonnes idées, mais ils pourraient les ajouter dans L4D1. 

Et pour finir, on ne critique pas L4D2, mais l'arnaque qui en résulte...

----------


## Selketh

@ agderf : Dis moi bonhomme (je nous sens intime comme tu m'appelles coco), un matchmaking complètement raté, 2 campagnes volatilisées en Versus jusqu'à récemment, des bugs exploits à volonté c'est pas un jeu bâclé ? Le concept de L4D est excellent mais passée la découverte des coops, ça lasse très vite la faute à un mode Versus incapable de tenir ses promesses.

Pour le prix je ne suis pas d'accord. 300 francs c'était le prix d'un jeu console à mon époque (je suis plus jeune, c'est Super Nintendo/Nintendo 64 ma référence), le prix a explosé avec la NextGen. Sur PC ça a suivi on est passé de 200 francs/30 euros à 45. Et pourtant je ne suis pas radin, je gagne bien ma vie alors que je bosse depuis seulement 6 mois, juste qu'à force de prendre une succession de petites enfilades, ça finit par devenir un gros fist. Il ne faudrait pas inverser la situation hein... Le client c'est nous et le client est roi. C'est à eux de se débattre pour nous convaincre (et pour bosser dans une grosse boîte les clients professionnels sont 100 fois plus chiants et pointilleux que le plus râleur des posteurs ici), pas à nous de faire des concessions pour accepter des productions de plus en plus médiocre.

- Mais de toute façon ailleurs c'est pire.
- Oui, mais non.

----------


## Red_Force

> Merci pour ce résumé! Moi ça me plait bien tout ça!! Allez oubliez un peu les notions d'argent et toussa et profitez un peu quoi! Y'aura bien des week end promo et tout et tout pour en profiter à moindre prix!


A ce sujet j'en profite pour redonner le dessous des cartes du pricing online vs boutique que je connais un peu par mon taf... 

En résumé quand on a les deux les distributeurs/revendeurs autres (à la limite, osef qu'ils soient physique ou virtuel, l'important c'est qu'ils soient autre que le développeur...), il y a un gros effort de ses derniers pour éviter que le "manufacturer" (i.e. Valve) puisse vendre moins cher qu'eux sur sa boutique en ligne. C'est une couleuvre sacrément dure à avaler quand tu es développeur, et dans le cas de Valve, fort de ses produits très vendeurs, il est certain qu'il y a eu des négociations inaccessibles aux ptits bras comme ma boite pour avoir une marge de maneuvre pour des promos sur steam. 

La solution est forcément passée par un prix de référence relativement élevé, qui arrange tout le monde car il permet de faire des promos agressives (rapidement, tu gagnes plus comme ça qu'avec un prix bien mais qui ne change jamais, c'est à cause de la manière dont fonctionne vos cerveaux...).

L'idée de fond c'est qu'il y a deux types d'acheteurs : ceux qui sont riches et qui veulent le truc tout de suite et ceux qui préfèrent attendre quelques mois pour un prix bien plus cool. Dans une vision marketing, c'est une offre plutot sympa qui permet de donner à chacun le compromis qui lui convient. 

Si Valve ne change pas son fusil d'épaule d'ici là, on peut donc considérer qu'en pratique on achètera vraisemblablement l4d2 à un prix bien plus raisonnable (en dessous de 30€) en profitant d'une des nombreuses offres (soit à 4 à la sortie, soit un -40% quelques mois plus tard...). Bien sûr, ça coloporte une vision du monde foncièrement inégalitaire (riche = mieux, même pour les petites choses...) vue d'ici ; d'un autre coté les promos de Valve sont remarquablement généreuses par rapport à n'importe qui, et on peut même dire qu'ils changent la donne puissament à l'heure ou les autres éditeurs en sont à pester après le marché de l'occasion. 

Voilà. Ca ne veut pas dire que je ne l'aurais pas mauvaise d'attendre à la sortie. Ou que je ne craquerai pas  ::|:

----------


## Johnny Boy

> mais Johnny Boy ton raisonnement est drôlement cynique tout de même.


Je suis parfaitement d'accord qu'ils auraient pu mieux faire les choses, je ne sais pas ou il y a eu un problème chez valve, communication? Marketing? Problème de liquidité qu'ils veulent combler d'ici l'année prochaine? Va savoir... 

Quoi qu'il en soit je crois que le foutage de gueule n'est franchement pas assez grave pour que du jour au lendemain on tire la gueule à Valve et qu'on remette notre confiance en question pour une incohérence dans leur façon de faire habituelle. Surtout que ce qu'ils ont l'air de proposer dans ce second volet à l'air franchement sympa!

Alors non je ne m'estime pas cynique, juste réaliste, parce que quand je lis des mots comme "boycott" sur le forum le jour ou la news tombe et qu'on oublie justement en 2 secondes que valve n'est pas forcément comme les autres éditeur, c'est franchement pas mieux comme façon de raisonner.

----------


## Red_Force

> Au hasard Killing Floor ?


17€99 dans Steam. On parlais de mod gratuit hein.

----------


## Altyki

> 17€99 dans Steam. On parlais de mod gratuit hein.


A la base killing Floor est un mod gratuit de UT2004.
La version standalone est payante.

----------


## Selketh

> 17€99 dans Steam. On parlais de mod gratuit hein.


Désolé, je ne l'ai pas compris comme ça. 

Si vraiment le contenu de L4D2 est si én*aaaaaauuuuu*rme, je suis prêt à y mettre de ma poche le prix d'un add-on, ce qu'il est. D'où ma comparaison avec Killing Floor. Pour le coup à 18€ je ne crache pas dans la soupe (même si les 45€ du premier n'ont toujours pas cicatrisé). Ma barrière psychologique pour ce qui nous est présenté pour l'instant c'est 20€ et pas un centime de plus, et je me trouve grand prince.

----------


## Red_Force

> C'est du Source tweaké, rien de plus.


Ce qui ne veut pas dire grand chose. Tout dépende de la quantité de  tweak. Source est un moteur balaise qui s'il fait moins d'esbrouffe que celui d'UT3 permet beaucoup plus de chose coté gameplay...

---------- Post ajouté à 14h31 ----------




> A la base killing Floor est un mod gratuit de UT2004.
> La version standalone est payante.


Certes mais même gratuit il y avait un business plan derrière qui a permis de justifier des temps de travails importants pour le gratuit. En outre faut il vraiment comparer killing floor gratuit et l4d (un ou deux, tu choisis) pour qu'on voit bien de quoi on parle, en terme de contenu ?

---------- Post ajouté à 14h33 ----------




> Ma barrière psychologique pour ce qui nous est présenté pour l'instant c'est 20€ et pas un centime de plus, et je me trouve grand prince.


La mienne est à 35, qui est le prix de Broodwar, Frozen Throne, Burning Crusade ou Wrath of the Lich King. Mais on n'est d'accord sur le principe  ::):

----------


## Louck

> Tout dépende de la quantité de tweak. Source est un moteur balaise qui s'il fait moins d'esbrouffe que celui d'UT3 permet beaucoup plus de chose coté gameplay...


Le moteur Unreal a été utilisé pour faire un mmo, sous le doux nom de Lineage II.
La version 3 du moteur sera utilisé pour un autre mmo (probablement LIII). 

A ne pas confondre le jeu qui utilise le moteur, et le moteur lui même.
Je vois mal comment on peut parler de gameplay pour un moteur de jeu.

----------


## The Lurker

> Tu ferais peut être bien de lire les postes avant de sortir tes trolls.
> Et on est content pour toi, vieux consumériste.


Sérieux, réfléchis avant de poster parce que là, à part dire des conneries...




> Y'a quand même un paquet d'éléments a prendre en compte.
> 
> Esthétiquement, j'ai pas été charmé par les vidéos, ça ressemble plus a un vieux gag. (le jour ça peut être bien, mais là c'est vilain; les ziks nazes, armes et animations foireuses)
> 
> Mais sur le papier les idées m'ont l'air sympa, de quoi justifier un autre jeu en tous cas, plus que des updates ou dlc. (quoi que un gros addon l'aurait surement bien fait)
> 
> Bref, le contenu a l'air honnête au final. 
> Le truc c'est pourquoi si tôt ? Que faire des joueurs de L4D qui ne vont pas claquer dans le 2 (aussi bien soit-il). Pourquoi ajouter du contenu au 1 si le 2 est explicitement fait pour le remplacer (campagnes du 1 dans le 2 etc.)
> 
> Moi j'vois beaucoup de bétise dans ça, plus que de l'arnaque. Y'a juste un putain de bande de mongolien chez valve.


Voilà, gros +1, du début à la fin du message.  :;):

----------


## Red_Force

> Je vois mal comment on peut parler de gameplay pour un moteur de jeu.


Les moteurs de jeux sont en général pensés pour un certain ratio quantité (taille des lieux, quantité d'entités animées) vs qualité (lumières, textures, effets en veux tu en voilà). Et ce n'est que la partie émergée de l'iceberg, parcequ'avec les optimisations d'un moteur viennent des tas de problèmes qui peuvent impacter un gameplay... Ce sont ces optimisations qui empechent d'avoir un moteur généraliste ultime, et qui fait qu'aujourd'hui encore le premier choix d'un développeur est souvent : quel moteur ? Maison ? Propriétaire ? Entre les deux ?

----------


## kaldanm

> Les moteurs de jeux sont en général pensés pour un certain ratio quantité (taille des lieux, quantité d'entités animées) vs qualité (lumières, textures, effets en veux tu en voilà). Et ce n'est que la partie émergée de l'iceberg, parcequ'avec les optimisations d'un moteur viennent des tas de problèmes qui peuvent impacter un gameplay... Ce sont ces optimisations qui empechent d'avoir un moteur généraliste ultime, et qui fait qu'aujourd'hui encore le premier choix d'un développeur est souvent : quel moteur ? Maison ? Propriétaire ? Entre les deux ?


Donc tu parle de Game Design, pas de Gameplay.

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Et UTIII fait du grand et joli. Donc il peut aussi faire du petit et moche. Ce qu'il fait qu'il couvre tout non ?

Puis même, j'vois toujours aucun rapport avec du gameplay...
Unreal Engie 3 fait du FPS (façon mods Source), FPS (façon mondes énormes), RTS, TPS, MMO, Plateforme, courses,... Enfin, j'comprends pas du tout à quoi tu veux en venir avec L4D2 en tout cas.

----------


## J2R2MY

> Sérieux, réfléchis avant de poster parce que là, à part dire des conneries...
> 
> 
> Voilà, gros +1, du début à la fin du message.


Trop c'est trop!
Gabe, sors de ce corps!

----------


## Joolmax

Ah ben voilà pourquoi Gabe il ne propose pas de SDK, il veut nous piquer le peu de blé qui nous restera après la crise.

----------


## Kendal

Bon je suis plutôt tolérant et pas difficile concernant les jeux vidéo, mais là... Là !!!  :Gerbe: 

Ils repoussent petit à petit nos limites pour nous transformer en joueurs console ou quoi ?

D'abord le matchmaking de merde, puis le jeu qui sort pas fini (avec la vraie fausse promo pré-commande pour couillons dont j'ai fait partie)...

Et maintenant ils nous pondent un 2ème L4D un an après le 1er ?  ::o: 

Ils veulent nous la faire à la EA avec ses jeux de sport à mise à jour annuelle de mes couilles payée plein pot ?  ::(: 

Y'a eu aussi le coup de 1€=1$, et j'en passe...

Et je ne parle pas, car là il s'agit d'une question de goût,  des vidéos de gameplay qui ne m'inspirent pas le moindre du monde avec ces personnages qui n'ont aucun charisme, une ambiance qui ne colle pas du tout au style; on a l'impression d'avoir un "2 Zombies à Miami", ou un "Agence Zombie tous risques"  (ben en fait si finalement j'en ai parlé  :B): ).

Si ça marche, je ne vois pas pourquoi ils s'arrêteraient.

Donc pour la première fois: Boycott, sauf si ils nous promettent quelque chose de plus valable, genre en faire un DLC (même payant ? Je vais vendre mon âme si ça continue  ::O: ) pour les possesseurs du 1er opus; après tout, on s'est tous dit en l'achetant: bon, d'accord il manque de contenu, y'a un système de matchmaking pourri mais bon, c'est un jeu Valve alors ils vont écouter les joueurs.  :;): 

Je vous le dis mes amis, VIVA LA REVOLUCION !!!!  ::ninja::

----------


## El Gringo

> on s'est tous dit en l'achetant


Bah pas tous en fait, y'a des personnes ici qui comprennent pas qu'on se sente lésés. Je veux bien qu'ils soient enthousiastes mais c'est pas très sympa de leur part...  ::cry::

----------


## tb-51

3c'est la crise , mon bon msieur on etale l'contenu pour faire plus d'argent ! "

----------


## Kendal

Encore plus fort:

http://www.nofrag.com/2009/jun/02/31563/

No comment.

: part se pendre :

----------


## Mr Ianou

> Encore plus fort:
> 
> http://www.nofrag.com/2009/jun/02/31563/
> 
> No comment.
> 
> : part se pendre :


Mais voila tout est la dedans.
Voila pourquoi L4D me fout les glandes depuis des mois avant ça sorti on nous faisait saliver en nous disant: "L4D ce sera le TF2 des zombies"

Des journalistes pro  comme canard PC lui ont fait une bonne pub.

J'ai pris la précommande car je disais banco j'ai vendu la caravane...

1 semaine après la sortie début des emmerdes avec le fameux 2 acheté a 42 € le 3 eme est gratuit (pouvait pas le dire avant)

Et la suite ben maintenant on la connais tous c'est tout de même dingue regardé Half life 2, regardé TF2 ou portal même, regardé ce que la communauté a pu en faire des mods a gogo des cartes a la pelle un nouvelle épisode ou des modification de texture.

Pour L4D a cause du retard du SDK plus cette somptueuse sodomie multi bite : Rien que dal des clopinettes.

Et ils voudraient nous refaire le coup ? Nous dire "non cette fois c'est bon c'est ok"

Et que des journalistes nous regarde dans le blanc des yeux pour nous dire c'est ok faut allé récompenser leur travaille si vous voulez des jeux comme celui la donc acheter le maintenant.

Ben sans moi tout du moins pendant un sacré paquet de temps fini les précommande ou l'achat sur test. ::(:

----------


## Johnny Boy

Au fait, on aura droit à L4D2 sur les serveurs de canard PC en novembre? Ou on devra se tapper ces vieilles maps toutes pourries du 1er?  :B):   ::P: h34r:

----------


## Matriochka



----------


## Red_Force

> Et UTIII fait du grand et joli. Donc il peut aussi faire du petit et moche. Ce qu'il fait qu'il couvre tout non ?
> 
> Puis même, j'vois toujours aucun rapport avec du gameplay...
> Unreal Engie 3 fait du FPS (façon mods Source), FPS (façon mondes énormes), RTS, TPS, MMO, Plateforme, courses,... Enfin, j'comprends pas du tout à quoi tu veux en venir avec L4D2 en tout cas.


Ben je sais pas, lis des interviews de dev qui expliquent leurs choix de moteurs... Si t'es pas au courant des liens gameplay-moteur dans l'esprit de Crytek, ID Software, Valve et si tu vois pas ce que ça a de flagrant dans leurs jeux, c'est pas une cause pour moi. Quand à UT, c'est le moteur le plus généraliste de la clique et le plus répandu. Mais je vois pas un l4d sous l'unreal engine à l'identique coté gameplay, désolé...

----------


## KiwiX

> Je sens que ça va être le cas, oué. Kaway ! Haha.


J'en parle à un collègue qui joue à L4D. 

- "T'as vus, ils ont annoncés L4D II ces enculés"
- "Quoi ?! Sérieux ?! Oh putain faut que je l'achète"
-  ::|: 
- "Bah quoi ?!"
- "Va voir les premières vidéos avant de faire ton abruti de consommateur"
- "Ah bah ouais mais tout le monde va aller dessus alors je m'en fous"
-  ::sad:: 

Monde de chiottes.

----------


## Altyki

Con-sommation.

----------


## AgentDerf

Heureusement qu'il y a des gens éclairés comme vous pour sauvez le monde de nos pêchés!  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Louck

> Con-sommation.


Con-spiration  :tired: 




> Ben je sais pas, lis des interviews de dev qui expliquent leurs choix de moteurs... Si t'es pas au courant des liens gameplay-moteur dans l'esprit de Crytek, ID Software, Valve et si tu vois pas ce que ça a de flagrant dans leurs jeux, c'est pas une cause pour moi. Quand à UT, c'est le moteur le plus généraliste de la clique et le plus répandu. Mais je vois pas un l4d sous l'unreal engine à l'identique coté gameplay, désolé...





Jette un oeil sur l'architecture MVC pour te donner une idée oû se situe un moteur de jeu.

----------


## Darkath

> Quand à UT, c'est le moteur le plus généraliste de la clique et le plus répandu.


Surtout qu'il a l'air super pratique a utiliser http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U6Z5JgAXWNs

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Nan mais laissez tomber, faire un FPS avec des zombies sur l'unreal engine c'est pas possible, ce sera injouable niveau gameplay... ::|:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Bah pas tous en fait, y'a des personnes ici qui comprennent pas qu'on se sente lésés. Je veux bien qu'ils soient enthousiastes mais c'est pas très sympa de leur part...


Et encore, si on pouvait saler vos plaies ... :tired:

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Juste en passant, pour le calcul des armes :

Flingue simple
Flingue Akimbo
Uzi
Fusil de chasse
M16
Fusil a pompe
Sniper
Mitrailleuse fixe
Molotov
PipeBomb

Voilà les "10 armes" promises dans L4D (ca m'étonne qu'ils aient pas compté les bombonnes de gaz à ce niveau là). On rajoute 10 nouvelles armes skinnées (oh un beretta à la place de machin bidule, ohh un SPAS...) et hop, ca vous fait vos 20 armes...C'est bien la peine de faire des effets d'annonce pour ca au final.

Pour les chemins alternatifs, faut pas s'exciter, je pense plutôt que ca sera des portes qui seront ouvertes ou pas, des carcasses de voiture qui bloqueront ou pas...mais pas de génération type Diablo II (dans un FPS, ca n'a JAMAIS bien marché la génération aléatoire de niveau)

Tiens, je viens de voir que L4D était à 40$ sur STEAM, il était pas a 30$, il y a quelques jours???

----------


## Johnny Boy

Tout bien réfléchis, vous vous sentez lésé simplement pour 30 ou 40 euros? Car du point de vue contenu, d'ici l'année prochaine on aura vraiment de quoi faire: L4D toujours mis à jour, les maps custom qui vont quand même débouler, en parallèle Valve qui va ajouter des fonctions ici et là + L4D2 qui viendra se greffer avec ses nouvelles campagnes, son gameplay rafraîchi, toutes les améliorations annoncées et pourquoi pas également des maps custom basé sur le second volet qui viendront plus tard et les mises à jour de Valve évidemment.

Car pour l'instant toutes ces critiques hyper négatives sont basées sur le prix qui me semble personnellement assez justifié, c'est bien beau de toujours demander du gratuit, mais il faut quand même être raisonnable, et sur des vidéos de gameplay de 2 minutes qui nous montre en fin de compte presque rien!

Alors oui ça reste 30 ou 40 euros à dépenser en plus, mais honnêtement je pense que niveau quantité prix, on va tout de même être servis au bout du compte! Toute personne de bonne foi ne peut pas le nier...

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

J'pensais qu'on avait déjà bien expliqué que le problème n'était pas le prix.  ::mellow::

----------


## Altyki

Cherche pas, on tourne en rond depuis la première page de toute façon.

----------


## Johnny Boy

> J'pensais qu'on avait déjà bien expliqué que le problème n'était pas le prix.


Oui mais j'avoue que j'ai beaucoup de peine à saisir... Si ils sortaient un Left 4 Dead ad-on machin truc gratos au lieu de mettre un gros "2" à la fin y aurait pas de problème c'est ça?

 Donc j'en déduis que soit vous aimez pas le chiffre "2", soit c'est les 40 euros qui vous dérange...

M'enfin! Comme dit Altyki, on tourne en rond!  ::rolleyes::

----------


## TheToune

> Oui mais j'avoue que j'ai beaucoup de peine à saisir... Si ils sortaient un Left 4 Dead ad-on machin truc gratos au lieu de mettre un gros "2" à la fin y aurait pas de problème c'est ça?
> 
>  Donc j'en déduis que soit vous aimez pas le chiffre "2", soit c'est les 40 euros qui vous dérange...
> 
> M'enfin! Comme dit Altyki, on tourne en rond!


Bon encore une fois pour que tu comprenne bien :
Ce qui nous dérange, c'est qu'on a déjà payé pour l4d2 ...

La plupart de ceux qui ont acheté l4d à sa sortie et on encourager leur potes l'ont fait parce qu'on leur a dit que ce genre d'améliorations, que les nouveaux persos, nopuveau infecté, nouvelles armes et nouvelles campagnes était un acquis.

----------


## Ash_Crow

> Quand à UT, c'est le moteur le plus généraliste de la clique


J'aurais plutôt dit que le plus généraliste était Gamebryo... De _Civ IV_ à _Fallout III_, y'a un monde...

----------


## Matriochka

Johnny, tu n'as pas saisi l'exemple du transexuel(le) très sensuel(le), je vais faire plus simple.

Un jour on apprend que le père noël n'existe pas. Les parents nous ont menti. C'est ce qu'on appelle une déception (surtout si on l'apprend à 35 ans)




> La *déception* est le fait d'être déçu, insatisfait de quelqu'un ou bien de quelque chose, il est à classer parmi les « sentiments négatifs » ressentis par les humains. La déception peut avoir beaucoup de séquelles psychologiques, menant à des actions négatives.


Est-ce plus clair ?

----------


## Joolmax

Je n'arrive pas à comprendre que Valve puisse à ce point chier sur la communauté qui a fait sa renommée et l'a propulsé au top.
Même pour du pognon, ils vont s'en mordre le lobe des oreilles.

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

> Même pour du pognon, ils vont s'en mordre le lobe des oreilles.


Ils vont juste changer de clientèle. Mais nous, que faire s'ils continuent comme ça tout l'temps ?

----------


## Joolmax

> Ils vont juste changer de clientèle. Mais nous, que faire s'ils continuent comme ça tout l'temps ?


Il y aura des mecs plus malin comme valvE l'a été en son temps qui vont créer un truc bien _hardcore gamer_ où la communauté ira. Et ça recommencera dans 15 ans.

C'est cyclique

----------


## Maxwell

On passe sous Linux.

----------


## tenshu

> On passe sous Linux.


Done.

----------


## Joolmax

On ressort nos gameboy et on se remet à Tetris.









Bon, j'ai jamais arrêté en fait, mais là, faut que ce soit mondial. Globalisation, tout ça...

----------


## Selketh

> Oui mais j'avoue que j'ai beaucoup de peine à saisir... Si ils sortaient un Left 4 Dead ad-on machin truc gratos au lieu de mettre un gros "2" à la fin y aurait pas de problème c'est ça?
> 
>  Donc j'en déduis que soit vous aimez pas le chiffre "2", soit c'est les 40 euros qui vous dérange...


Le texte de présentation du groupe L4D2 Boycott (bientôt 4000 membres) résume parfaitement la situation :




> The few people here who defend the decision to make L4D2 seem to not understand what everyone is upset about. I've tried to summarize the most common issues I've heard people having in hopes that it clears things up:
> 
> * Significant content for L4D1 was promised, and never delivered
> * Valve put little faith in L4D1 since they almost certainly started working on L4D2 right after release
> * The fact that L4D2 is nearly identical to L4D1 will decimate the community for both games
> * The announced date is not nearly enough time to polish content or make significant gameplay changes
> * The new character designs seem bland and unappealing so far
> * L4D2 is too bright to fit in with L4D1's visual aesthetic
> * The fiddle-based horde music is extremely disliked, though the differently orchestrated music is otherwise welcome
> ...


Voilà ce qu'on reproche à Valve, à L4D2 et pourquoi on ne sortira pas 50€ pour ça.

----------


## Johnny Boy

> Johnny, tu n'as pas saisi l'exemple du transexuel(le) très sensuel(le), je vais faire plus simple.
> 
> Un jour on apprend que le père noël n'existe pas. Les parents nous ont menti. C'est ce qu'on appelle une déception (surtout si on l'apprend à 35 ans)
> 
> 
> 
> Est-ce plus clair ?


Oui oui j'ai compris que c'est une grande déception pour vous, c'est peut être simplement moi qui suis à l'ouest allez savoir! 

Moi je retiens simplement que je vais pouvoir m'éclater sur des nouvelles campagnes d'ici la fin de l'année et vu le temps que j'ai passé sur L4D pour moi c'est une bonne nouvelle toussa!

Après la politique de valve qui part en testicouille ça passe en second plan, tant que les produits qu'ils fournissent sont de bonnes qualité, comme ils ont toujours su le faire, car oui pour moi L4D est de très bonne qualité! Je savais ce que j'achetais et j'en attendais pas forcément plus, après si on a droit à du contenu ben tant mieux, c'est une bonne surprise!

Et comment ça le père noël n'existe pas?!?  ::O:

----------


## magicganja

> Bon je suis plutôt tolérant et pas difficile concernant les jeux vidéo, mais là... Là !!! 
> 
> Ils repoussent petit à petit nos limites pour nous transformer en joueurs console ou quoi ?
> 
> D'abord le matchmaking de merde, puis le jeu qui sort pas fini (avec la vraie fausse promo pré-commande pour couillons dont j'ai fait partie)...
> 
> Et maintenant ils nous pondent un 2ème L4D un an après le 1er ? 
> 
> Ils veulent nous la faire à la EA avec ses jeux de sport à mise à jour annuelle de mes couilles payée plein pot ? 
> ...


Je me laisse aller à un fainéantissime *+1*

Ahlala c'est beau d'être riche...

----------


## Nono

Vous avez la mémoire courte tout de même. Valve nous vend du contenu pas bien épais à prix fort depuis Half-Life 1, alors que steam n'existait même pas. Souvenez-vous la boite verte opposing front, la boite bleue de la farce blue shift, etc...
Half-Life 2 et son épisode 1 arrivé 20 ans plus tard et vendu 20 euros pour 4-5 heures.

Combien de fois devrais-je répéter qu'il faut rester méga méfiant avec Valve ? En particulier avec les nouvelles licences. C'est pas parce que leurs jeux sont plus intéressants que ze zims qu'ils n'utilisent pas les mêmes ficelles. Il faut être assez naïf pour croire tout le blabla de Valve qui dit le contraire.

Par contre ils se rattrappent bien avec leur bundle, et la thune qu'on leur file sert quand même au patchage des jeux.
Par exemple j'ai acheté Half-Life 1 gold parce qu'il aurait été difficile de rajouter quelque chose de plus. Au final, pour une bouchée de pain (100 francs d'occase, et le prix neuf devait etre dans les 350), j'ai eu HL + opposing front + blue shift + TFC + Ricochet. Et Half-Life est toujours patché 10 ans après.
Ensuite on a eu l'Orange Box qui pour trois fois rien nous proposait HL2, episode 1 & 2, TF2 et Portal. Là encore, en 2004, il était urgent d'attendre. Et y'avait aussi des moyens de craquer avant l'Orange Box (le pack Noël 2006 était une bonne affaire d'après mes souvenirs)

Le nouveau contenu de TF2 reste exceptionnel pour cette société. Et c'est ça qui vous a fait croire monts et merveilles pour L4D.

----------


## magicganja

Oyez oyez braves gens! Doug Lombardi veut vous faire avaler son zYzY!

http://www.rockpapershotgun.com/2009...-a-little-bit/

A le lire, on aurait presque honte de notre réaction de joueur gâté  ::(:

----------


## Johnny Boy

> Le nouveau contenu de TF2 reste exceptionnel pour cette société. Et c'est ça qui vous a fait croire monts et merveilles pour L4D.


C'est exactement ça non de d'zeus!!!

----------


## Altyki

Certes mais hop je ressort le même argument cité 1000 fois depuis le début :

Valve nous a promis qu'on aurait la même chose avec L4D !

----------


## magicganja

> Le nouveau contenu de TF2 reste exceptionnel pour cette société. Et c'est ça qui vous a fait croire monts et merveilles pour L4D.


Non! Ce qui nous a fait croire à monts et merveilles, c'est justement le fait qu'ils nous aient _promis_ un contenu exceptionnel semblable à celui apporté à TF2... Nuance!

Edit voilà altyki

Je pense que maintenant on peut arrêter ce topic parce que tout le monde répète les mêmes arguments depuis la première page, et ya toujours les mêmes personnes qui comprennent pas pourquoi, et ya toujours les autres mêmes qui comprennent pas pourquoi les autres autres ils comprennent pas, et...et... ::zzz::

----------


## Selketh

> Vous avez la mémoire courte tout de même. Valve nous vend du contenu pas bien épais à prix fort depuis Half-Life 1, alors que steam n'existait même pas. Souvenez-vous la boite verte opposing front, la boite bleue de la farce blue shift, etc...
> Half-Life 2 et son épisode 1 arrivé 20 ans plus tard et vendu 20 euros pour 4-5 heures.


Opposing Force et Blue Shift c'était Gearbox les développeurs et Sierra l'éditeur. Valve n'y a apporté que son approbation pour l'univers de HL à ma connaissance.

Et 20€ pour 4/5h de jeu solo c'est (à mon grand damn) relativement correct de nos jours puisqu'on vend des jeux complets plus chers que cela pour plus du double.

Je suis sans doute un Valve fanboy, supporter de Steam depuis la première heure mais hormis l'espace temps Valve (proche de celui de Blizzard) je n'ai jamais eu grand chose à redire sur la valeur, l'intérêt ou le contenu de leurs softs jusqu'à cette annonce. "Plus dure sera la chute."

----------


## Ezechiel

16 pages de tournage en boucle sur le même thème... Bindidonc. Quand je pense qu'il y a deux autres topics qui tournent sur le même sujet. ça me laisse songeur.

----------


## Ash_Crow

> 16 pages de tournage en boucle sur le même thème... Bindidonc. Quand je pense qu'il y a deux autres topics qui tournent sur le même sujet. ça me laisse songeur.


Si ça te surprend, tu devrais essayer le topic _Fallout_ 3 un jour...

----------


## Ezechiel

Bin non, je l'ai trouvé naze Fallout 3. Et j'ai pas ressenti le besoin de me répendre dessus pendant 128 pages.
:cherchelamerde:

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Non, mais c'est peut être un fake.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Vous avez la mémoire courte tout de même. Valve nous vend du contenu pas bien épais à prix fort depuis Half-Life 1, alors que steam n'existait même pas. Souvenez-vous la boite verte opposing front, la boite bleue de la farce blue shift, etc...
> Half-Life 2 et son épisode 1 arrivé 20 ans plus tard et vendu 20 euros pour 4-5 heures.
> 
> Combien de fois devrais-je répéter qu'il faut rester méga méfiant avec Valve ? En particulier avec les nouvelles licences. C'est pas parce que leurs jeux sont plus intéressants que ze zims qu'ils n'utilisent pas les mêmes ficelles. Il faut être assez naïf pour croire tout le blabla de Valve qui dit le contraire.
> 
> Par contre ils se rattrappent bien avec leur bundle, et la thune qu'on leur file sert quand même au patchage des jeux.
> Par exemple j'ai acheté Half-Life 1 gold parce qu'il aurait été difficile de rajouter quelque chose de plus. Au final, pour une bouchée de pain (100 francs d'occase, et le prix neuf devait etre dans les 350), j'ai eu HL + opposing front + blue shift + TFC + Ricochet. Et Half-Life est toujours patché 10 ans après.
> Ensuite on a eu l'Orange Box qui pour trois fois rien nous proposait HL2, episode 1 & 2, TF2 et Portal. Là encore, en 2004, il était urgent d'attendre. Et y'avait aussi des moyens de craquer avant l'Orange Box (le pack Noël 2006 était une bonne affaire d'après mes souvenirs)
> 
> *Le nouveau contenu de TF2 reste exceptionnel pour cette société. Et c'est ça qui vous a fait croire monts et merveilles pour L4D.*



Purée, t'as exprimé clairement ce que je pensais.
Merci.

(bon quand même, Episode 1 à 20€ pour 5h de jeu, c'est certes pas l'affaire du siècle, mais comparé au standard qui fait qu'un FPS vaut 50€ pour 7-8H...c'est encore correcte).

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

> *Le nouveau contenu de TF2 reste exceptionnel pour cette société. Et c'est ça qui vous a fait croire monts et merveilles pour L4D.*


Ah, possible. J'avais pas vu ça comme ça.

De mon coté c'est la phrase "On va faire un suivi identique au suivi de TF2" qui m'a fait penser qu'ils allaient faire un suivi identique au suivi de TF2.

 ::):

----------


## TheToune

> Ah, possible. J'avais pas vu ça comme ça.
> 
> De mon coté c'est la phrase "On va faire un suivi identique au suivi de TF2" qui m'a fait penser qu'*ils allaient faire un suivi identique au suivi de TF2*.


Ouais mais dommage pour toi ils avaient bien précisé que ce suivi ça serait uniquement de nouvelles campagnes, de nouveaux persos et de nouvelles armes  ::):  Donc ils t'avait prevenus.

Wait ? What !

 :^_^:

----------


## Maxwell

> De mon coté c'est la phrase "On va faire un suivi identique au suivi de TF2" qui m'a fait penser qu'ils allaient faire un suivi identique au suivi de TF2.


Que tu es naïf.

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Je sais.  :Emo: 
Même que là j'démonte une touche de mon clavier pour m'ouvrir le front.

----------


## magicganja

> Je sais. 
> Même que là j'démonte une touche de mon clavier pour m'ouvrir le front.


? T'as un caractère "ouvre boîte" sur ton clavier?

----------


## Maxwell

La touche espace si elle est bien affutée peut faire office de petite scie à métaux.

----------


## TheToune

Pour ce genre d'exercice une molette de souris à retour de force en scie circulaire est bien plus efficace ...

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Même pas, j'pousse le vice plus loin, j'utilise la touche windows.

----------


## TheToune

> Même pas, j'pousse le vice plus loin, j'utilise la touche windows.


Et du coup c'est plus long et plus douloureux. Tu est un génie.

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

N'empêche, rien de mieux pour se planter.  ::ninja::

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Ah, possible. J'avais pas vu ça comme ça.
> 
> De mon coté c'est la phrase "On va faire un suivi identique au suivi de TF2" qui m'a fait penser qu'ils allaient faire un suivi identique au suivi de TF2.


ET c'est connu, les dévelloppeurs tiennent toujours leurs promesses...

Même le suivi de TF2, j'ai du mal à croire que ce soit réelle, quand on voit la politique générale du milieu.
C'est dommage que Valve rejoigne la meute, mais au fond, ce n'est pas si "choquant" que ça, désolé.

----------


## kaldanm

> ET c'est connu, les dévelloppeurs tiennent toujours leurs promesses...


Ah ben j'ai compris ! Comme la rumeur le pretendais, Valve prepare son MMO, donc il beta-teste sur L4D.

Regardez, l'éditeur a déja choppé les astuces de communication et le principe des extensions !

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

> ET c'est connu, les dévelloppeurs tiennent toujours leurs promesses...
> 
> Même le suivi de TF2, j'ai du mal à croire que ce soit réelle, quand on voit la politique générale du milieu.
> C'est dommage que Valve rejoigne la meute, mais au fond, ce n'est pas si "choquant" que ça, désolé.


Encore une démonstration abusive, mais comme d'hab', on comprend souvent mieux comme ça:


Donc à force de voir des gens se faire violer ça ne te dérange plus quand c'est une personne que t'aimes qui se fait violer ?

----------


## Pierronamix

> Encore une démonstration abusive, mais comme d'hab', on comprend souvent mieux comme ça:
> 
> 
> Donc à force de voir des gens se faire violer ça ne te dérange plus quand c'est une personne que t'aimes qui se fait violer ?


Ouuuuuh le lien tout pourri, ouuuh la comparaison hasardeuse.  ::o: 

Valve fournissait un service relativement exceptionnel comparé a ses camarades, on est loin de ça. Si tu veux vraiment te complaire dans les comparaisons, c'est un bon client qui arrête de donner un pourboire.  :;):

----------


## Darkath

> Ouuuuuh le lien tout pourri, ouuuh la comparaison hasardeuse.


Pas tant que ça, il ne faut pas accepter la mediocriter sous pretexte que c'est devenu courant.

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

> Ouuuuuh le lien tout pourri, ouuuh la comparaison hasardeuse. 
> 
> Valve fournissait un service relativement exceptionnel comparé a ses camarades, on est loin de ça. Si tu veux vraiment te complaire dans les comparaisons, c'est un bon client qui arrête de donner un pourboire.



Nan mais c'était en rapport avec ce que disait Mr Cacao.  ::mellow:: 
J'parle pas du passé de Valve du tout là.  ::mellow:: 


EDIT: Quoi que... Je dois voir Valve comme un bon client qui arrête de donner un pourboire ? Ou un patron qui me promet un salaire que je n'aurai jamais ?

----------


## Pierronamix

> Nan mais c'était en rapport avec ce que disait Mr Cacao. 
> J'parle pas du passé de Valve du tout là. 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Quoi que... Je dois voir Valve comme un bon client qui arrête de donner un pourboire ? Ou un patron qui me promet un salaire que je n'aurai jamais ?


Attends, tu parles de ne pas vouloir, en gros, que Valve se comporte comme les autres.

Donc tu regrettes bien qu'ils ne fassent plus comme avant, on est d'accord ?

Comme Cacao je ne suis pas choqué en soit qu'un éditeur face une suite a un jeu million seller un an après.

Maintenant, le problème vient que c'est Valve, et pas juste n'importe quel dev, on est d'accord aussi ?




> Pas tant que ça, il ne faut pas accepter la mediocriter sous pretexte que c'est devenu courant.


Ouais, enfin, le lien entre la médiocrité et le viol... :^_^:

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

> Attends, tu parles de ne pas vouloir, en gros, que Valve se comporte comme les autres.
> Donc tu regrettes bien qu'ils ne fassent plus comme avant, on est d'accord ?
> Comme Cacao je ne suis pas choqué en soit qu'un éditeur face une suite a un jeu million seller un an après.
> Maintenant, le problème vient que c'est Valve, et pas juste n'importe quel dev, on est d'accord aussi ?
> 
> 
> 
> Ouais, enfin, le lien entre la médiocrité et le viol...


Je regrette qu'ils n'aient pas fait ce qu'ils avaient promis. Et c'est pas vraiment une suite, c'est qu'aurait dû être L4D. Surtout qu'il était déjà en préparation à la sortie de L4D1, j'pense pas qu'il était déjà "million seller".



C'est un genre de métaphore non ? Fallait vraiment trouvé un truc en rapport avec la médiocrité ? Cacao disait en gros qu'il voyait tellement de "cet acte" que "cet acte" ne lui faisait quasi plus rien, même si c'est en rapport avec "quelqu'un / quelque chose" qu'il a "apprécié". J'ai quasi fait pareil en changeant le sujet.

----------


## Pierronamix

> Je regrette qu'ils n'aient pas fait ce qu'ils avaient promis. Et c'est pas vraiment une suite, c'est qu'aurait dû être L4D. Surtout qu'il était déjà en préparation à la sortie de L4D1, j'pense pas qu'il était déjà "million seller".


Oui voila, c'est un regret que Valve fasse finalement dans la facilité et oublie son passé et ses promesses. Point sur lequel je suis tout à fait d'accord d'ailleurs.




> C'est un genre de métaphore non ? Fallait vraiment trouvé un truc en rapport avec la médiocrité ? Cacao disait en gros qu'il voyait tellement de "cet acte" que "cet acte" ne lui faisait quasi plus rien, même si c'est en rapport avec "quelqu'un / quelque chose" qu'il a "apprécié". J'ai quasi fait pareil en changeant le sujet.


Ouais, perso j'aurais utilisé celle du gosse qu'a des mauvaises notes mais qui les banalise en s'alignant sur la médiocrité des autres, m'enfin tu fais comme tu veux.  ::):

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

J'ai toujours préféré des trucs plus violents pour argumenter.  ::):

----------


## Maxwell

C'est exactement ça. "Les autres font de la merde et se gavent, pourquoi pas nous ?"

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Encore une démonstration abusive, mais comme d'hab', on comprend souvent mieux comme ça:
> 
> 
> Donc à force de voir des gens se faire violer ça ne te dérange plus quand c'est une personne que t'aimes qui se fait violer ?


Joli .
On ne peut mettre en parallèle un exemple anodin tel un L4D 2 qui sort trop vite car Valve est gourmand ,  et un acte criminel comme le viol. 
Si tu ne peux pas faire la différence, va consulter, c'est grave.

Sinon oui tu peux voir ça comme ça : Valve = patron super-top qui te filait des primes régulièrement pour x raisons pas forcément valables, puis un jour qui décide de se contenter de te laisser le salaire  de base. Ce n'est pas cool, ce n'est pas "shocking" pour autant. Libre à toi de changer d'employeur et de faire un fuck à ton boss. T'auras pas "mieux" ailleurs puisqu'un tel patron, tu peux te brosser pour en trouver.

----------


## El Gringo

> bon quand même, Episode 1 à 20€ pour 5h de jeu, c'est certes pas l'affaire du siècle, mais comparé au standard qui fait qu'un FPS vaut 50€ pour 7-8H...c'est encore correcte.


Si ce n'est que dans les 5 petites heures de jeu y'avait aucune nouveauté, j'avais déjà les boules à l'époque moi.

Sinon j'imagine que ça a déjà été posté ailleurs mais je l'ai pas vu sur ce topic, et c'est vraiment excellent :

----------


## Joolmax

> Ouais, enfin, le lien entre la médiocrité et le viol...


On est pas loin d'un point Godwin quand même.

----------


## El Gringo

> On est pas loin d'un point Godwin quand même.


J'étais pas loin non plus dans le post juste au dessus, enfin dans un sens. Mais c'est super drôle et c'est exactement ça en plus, pourquoi tout le monde s'en fout vous l'avez déjà vu ?  ::cry::

----------


## El Gringo

Tiens sinon tant qu'à ne rien apporter de constructif Doug et Gabe me font de plus en plus penser à deux autres compères...

Voilà voilà...

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> J'étais pas loin non plus dans le post juste au dessus, enfin dans un sens. Mais c'est super drôle et c'est exactement ça en plus, pourquoi tout le monde s'en fout vous l'avez déjà vu ?



Oui.
En plus des nombreux autres détournements faits à l'aide de cette vidéo.
LE comique de répétition, c'est pas bien  :tired: 


Bon y'avait une moustache au moins, t'as pas renié tes amours, c'est déjà ça.

----------


## Chre

Bonjour vous,

Oui, je pense aussi que Valve, fort de ses succès initiaux, a changé de stratégie et est entrée dans l'ère des vaches à lait. Le première évolution très sensible étant le *1€!=1$*...

Mais, sait-on jamais : je n'ai pas vu d'annonce de prix dans le post initial sur Steam ; on peut imaginer que L4D2 soit vendu, disons, entre 5€ et 10€ pour tous les possesseurs de L4D1. Ce serait déjà un peu moins pire disons.

Et l'annonce faite 6 mois à l'avance par Valve est peut être un bon ballon sonde pour tâter le terrain et voir les réactions de leurs clientspigeons ? Avant d'adapter la stratégie commerciale si besoin.

Le vrai problème de Valve ? Sa situation de monopole de fait, et l'absence de concurrents sérieux. À nous d'y remédier en ventilant judicieusement nos € sur les différentes plateformes, même si on y perd en facilité d'utilisation, on y gagnera en diversité de l'offre.

D'autres bonnes informations peu réjouissantes ici pour les ceusses qui peuvent décoder l'anglais dans le texte.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Je pense que vous vous touchez légèrement sur le prix... L4D2, moi je compare ca aux add-ons de WOW. Ca fait chier les gens, mais si t'aimes le jeu, tu es OBLIGE de les acheter...Du coup, tu peux te permettre de les vendre à n'importe quel tarot, les gens achèteront (35€ en prix "normal" pour le dernier addon de wow hein)

Donc, imaginons qu'on executif de EA aille voir ses commerciaux et ses derniers lui ressortent cette théorie..il va faire son petit calcul.

"Bon, si je mets L4D2 a 10€, j'en vendrais, allez 1.8millions. Et si je le mets a 40€...j'en vendrais...attends...je pose 4, je retiens 2, .....ah ben pareil, 1.8 millions...Hmmmmmm quel choix cornélien dites-moi"

Donc, non, préparez la carte bleue, car de toutes facons, ca va douiller point barre.

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

> Si ce n'est que dans les 5 petites heures de jeu y'avait aucune nouveauté, j'avais déjà les boules à l'époque moi.
> 
> Sinon j'imagine que ça a déjà été posté ailleurs mais je l'ai pas vu sur ce topic, et c'est vraiment excellent :


J'adore comme ce passage de Der Untergang et réutilisable en toute occasion ...  ::o: 
Et celui-là il est vraiment pas mal...

----------


## Greg.

Au moins Bethesda eux font du DLC pas cher  :B):

----------


## Johnny Boy

> Au moins Bethesda eux font du DLC pas cher


Je demande un ban immédiat pour cette déclaration!  :B):

----------


## Selketh

> "Bon, si je mets L4D2 a 10€, j'en vendrais, allez 1.8millions. Et si je le mets a 40€...j'en vendrais...attends...je pose 4, je retiens 2, .....ah ben pareil, 1.8 millions...Hmmmmmm quel choix cornélien dites-moi"


C'est vrai pour la vente sur console, les joueurs ne réfléchissent même plus avant d'acheter car le tarif leur semble normal  :Facepalm: 

Pour le PC j'ai un gros doute, cf. L'explosion des ventes sur Steam quand le jeu a été vendu à -50% pendant un week-end. 

Je ne dis pas que les joueurs sur console sont neuneu, mais que le public ciblé est plus jeune et l'achat à mon avis moins réfléchi (concernant les jeux adaptés aux PC type FPS, je ne renie pas l'intérêt d'une console pour les jeux de sport par exemple). C'est d'ailleurs pour ça qu'on a de plus en plus de multi-plateformes, c'est devenu un standard d'enfiler les gens, même plus besoin de fournir la vaseline dans la pochette.

----------


## Pierronamix

> C'est vrai pour la vente sur console, les joueurs ne réfléchissent même plus avant d'acheter car le tarif leur semble normal 
> 
> Pour le PC j'ai un gros doute, cf. L'explosion des ventes sur Steam quand le jeu a été vendu à -50% pendant un week-end. 
> 
> Je ne dis pas que les joueurs sur console sont neuneu, mais que le public ciblé est plus jeune et l'achat à mon avis moins réfléchi (concernant les jeux adaptés aux PC type FPS, je ne renie pas l'intérêt d'une console pour les jeux de sport par exemple). C'est d'ailleurs pour ça qu'on a de plus en plus de multi-plateformes, c'est devenu un standard d'enfiler les gens, même plus besoin de fournir la vaseline dans la pochette.


Ca dépend, regarde par exemple le moment où la livre c'est cassé la gueule, les ventes de jeux ont explosé sur les sites anglais, les joueurs consoles pouvant aussi être férus de bonnes affaires.

Et je rappelle gentiment que le plus gros des ventes PC, c'est WoW (tarif unique tout les mois) ou les Sims...donc un public jeune, et surement peu réflechi.

(comme toutes les clientèles de masse des produits de consommation, en fait)

----------


## Selketh

C'est pas faux  ::O: 

Salaud de jeunes...

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Ouais mais c'est de la faute aux vieux si on a Naboléon aujourd'hui...

Salaud de vieux  :tired: 


Je propose de repousser les accouchements jusqu'a ce que l'enfant est atteint sont 25ème anniversaire.
Et qu'on supprime les gens à partir de 40 ans.

Là on pourra commencer à vivre  ::ninja::

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

> jusqu'a ce quel'enfant est atteint sont 25ème anniversaire.


Aaargh.

----------


## El Gringo

> Oui.
> En plus des nombreux autres détournements faits à l'aide de cette vidéo.
> LE comique de répétition, c'est pas bien


Mais pourquoi personne ne m'a rien dit, je savais pas moi...  ::cry:: 





> Mais, sait-on jamais : je n'ai pas vu d'annonce de prix dans le post initial sur Steam ; on peut imaginer que L4D2 soit vendu, disons, entre 5€ et 10€ pour tous les possesseurs de L4D1. Ce serait déjà un peu moins pire disons.


Si "plein tarif" signifie 5 ou 10 € pour Doug Lombardi c'est rassurant, mais j'ai un doute...

----------


## Jikob

Perso je suis un noob, je l'avais jamais vue et du coup j'me suis franchement cassé une cote !
Merci !

De même, plein tarif faut pas rêver, ce sera du 50 boules. 
La seule solution sympa serait une ristourne pour les possesseurs du un. Comme ils ont jusque novembre pour rectifier le tir c'est pas exclu. 

Comme Eddy, j'y crois à mort !

----------


## Mr Ianou

> J'adore comme ce passage de Der Untergang et réutilisable en toute occasion ... 
> Et celui-là il est vraiment pas mal...


Ouais la derniere fois que je l'avais vu c'etait pour les ventes de la PS3.

Sinon c'est vrai qu'il est encore une fois bien utilisé.

----------


## Darkath

La dernière fois que j'avais vu c'était pour Darkfall ..

----------


## El Gringo

Moi c'était la première fois que je le voyais...  ::cry::

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Faut sortir de tes trips LSD de temps en temps  :tired:

----------


## kodak

Left 4 Dead 2 best action game ever

----------

